# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Кришна обязывает к ростовщичеству?

## Antony

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны. Прошу компетентных преданных помочь разобраться в следующем вопросе.

В книге Ш. Прабхупады «Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога», гл. 24 Кришна говорит:
"Мы принадлежим к общине вайшьев, и наша обязанность — пахать землю, торговать продуктами земледелия, заботиться о коровах и *давать деньги в рост*".
Далее Ш. Прабхупада пишет: "Кришна причислял Себя к общине вайшьев, потому что Махараджа Нанда держал много коров и Кришна их пас. Он назвал четыре вида занятий для общины вайшьев: земледелие, торговлю, разведение коров и *ростовщичество*".

Таким образом, Кришна предопределяет для вайшьев занятие ростовщичеством.

Но как же так? Ведь ростовщичество является тягчайшим грехом, являющимся прямой дорогой в ад!
Кроме того, ростовщичество является финансовой махинацией, которая по определению нарушает четвёртый регулирующий принцип.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Ведь ростовщичество является тягчайшим грехом, являющимся прямой дорогой в ад!


Где об этом сказано?




> Кроме того, ростовщичество является финансовой махинацией, которая по определению нарушает четвёртый регулирующий принцип.


Само понятие "махинация" подразумевает обман. Если обмана нет - это не махинация.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

Ростовщик, лицо, предоставляющее денежные ссуды при условии уплаты заёмщиком *очень высоких процентов*

Там скорее всего перевод слова неверный, т.к. ростовщичество занятие, которым предписано заниматься иудеям их Богом Яхве о чём написано в Пятикнижии, законах иудеев. Там как раз и запрещается заниматься созданием материальных благ, которые создают именно вайшьи.

----------


## Antony

> Где об этом сказано?


Об этом говорят такие священные писания как Библия и Коран. В частности, Коран (2:271):
"Те, которые берут лихву, восстанут [в Судный день], как восстанет тот, кого шайтан своим прикосновением обратил в безумца. Это им в наказание за то, что они говорили: "Воистину, торговля – то же, что и лихва". Но торговлю Аллах дозволил, а лихву запретил. Если к кому-либо [из ростовщиков] придет увещевание от Аллаха и если он поступит согласно этому увещеванию, то ему простятся прошлые его грехи. Его дела принадлежат Аллаху. А те, кто станет [вновь давать в рост], – обитатели адского пламени на вечные времена" (пер. Османова).



> Само понятие "махинация" подразумевает обман. Если обмана нет - это не махинация.


Под махинацией в данном случае я имею в виду нечестный способ достижения чего либо. 
Например ростовщик процветает там, где у людей есть нужда. И вместо того, чтобы дать в долг нуждающемуся, ставит человеку, находящемуся в безвыходном положении, условие отрабатывать ссудный процент. Т.е. ростовщик используя нужду заёмщика, делает деньги, не прилагая никакого труда. Это не обман, это нечестный способ обогащения.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Предположим,банк выпустил 100р.и дал ссуду под 1%.Взявшему кредит никогда не расплатиться,т.к.он должен выплатить минимум 101р.,а существует в природе только 100р.,1р.взять неоткуда.Заёмщик становится вечным должником.На этом принципе построена мировая фин.система.
Очевидно,что Веды не могли рекомендовать такое,это иудейская идея.Все им должны,не осознавая этого.
Может,ошибка в переводе с американского ,там тоже написано"давать деньги в рост"?

----------


## Antony

Ну и ещё немного из русской культуры о ростовщичестве. А.С. Пушкин:
"Бесенок, под себя поджав свое копыто,
Крутил ростовщика у адского огня.

Горячий капал жир в копченое корыто,
И лопал на огне печеный ростовщик.
А я: «Поведай мне: в сей казни что сокрыто?»

Виргилий мне: «Мой сын, сей казни смысл велик:
Одно стяжание имев всегда в предмете,
Жир должников своих сосал сей злой старик

И их безжалостно крутил на вашем свете.»

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Об этом говорят такие священные писания как Библия и Коран.


Для вайшнавов авторитетными являются Шримад-Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-гита, а не Библия и Коран. А в Шримад-Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-гите ничего вообще про ростовщичество не говорится.





> Например ростовщик процветает там, где у людей есть нужда. И вместо того, чтобы дать в долг нуждающемуся, ставит человеку, находящемуся в безвыходном положении, условие отрабатывать ссудный процент. Т.е. ростовщик используя нужду заёмщика, делает деньги, не прилагая никакого труда. Это не обман, это нечестный способ обогащения.


Любые услуги оказываются тем, кто в них нуждается. Мы же не требуем бесплатного жилья, еды, воды. Мы готовы за это платить. Так и за услугу - получить деньги в долг - он должен заплатить проценты. Тем более, никто его не заставляет, не хочешь, не бери.

----------


## Antony

> Очевидно,что Веды не могли рекомендовать такое,это иудейская идея.Все им должны,не осознавая этого.
> Может,ошибка в переводе с американского ,там тоже написано"давать деньги в рост"?


Ачйута Риши дас, Вы правы. Мне сегодня профессиональный переводчик раскрыл глаза на это:
"Харибол, в *оригинале этой книги написано слово "banking". В издании на русском языке от 1989г. в гл.24, на стр. 192 оно переведено как "банковское дело"."*
Вот так вот. Т.е. *Ш. Прабхупада пишет не о ростовщичестве, а о банковском деле!*
Банковское дело и ростовщичество это не одно и то же. Банковское дело может прекрасно обходиться без ростовщичества и кредитовать под 0% и таким образом поддерживать нормальное функционирование экономики.
Таким образом переводчики в последнем издании заменили правильный перевод, исказив его. Теперь возникает естественный вопрос - зачем они это сделали?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

А в чем отличие "банковского дела" от ростовщичества? По-моему, это одно и то же.

----------


## Antony

> Любые услуги оказываются тем, кто в них нуждается. Мы же не требуем бесплатного жилья, еды, воды. Мы готовы за это платить. Так и за услугу - получить деньги в долг - он должен заплатить проценты. Тем более, никто его не заставляет, не хочешь, не бери.


А Вы знаете, как ростовщический ссудный процент влияет на экономику государства? Вы знаете, что без кредитов, ни одно предприятие, занимающееся выпуском продукции с длительным циклом оборота капитала (сельское хозяйство, строительство) не может существовать? И руководство таких предприятий вынуждено брать кредиты, иначе производственная деятельность будет остановлена. А на кого в итоге ложиться бремя выплаты ссудного ростовщического процента? На потребителя. И мы идём в магазин и покупаем там молоко за 50 рублей, 20 рублей из которых являются платой ростовщику. Так как же это меня ни кто не заставляет? Таким образом нас обворовывают.




> А в чем отличие "банковского дела" от ростовщичества? По-моему, это одно и то же.


Банковское дело - это деятельность, направленная на перераспределение в соответствии с потребностями экономики финансовых ресурсов между субъектами экономической деятельности, в соответствии с концепцией развития общества.
В нормальном режиме банки выдают кредиты без ссудного процента. То есть никакого ростовщичества здесь нет.
В режиме организации финансового рабства банки выдают кредиты под ссудный ростовщический процент.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> А в чем отличие "банковского дела" от ростовщичества? По-моему, это одно и то же.


Принцип ростовщичества описан в№5,банкинг--это работа с денежной массой,если коротко.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Предположим,банк выпустил 100р.и дал ссуду под 1%.Взявшему кредит никогда не расплатиться,т.к.он должен выплатить минимум 101р.,а существует в природе только 100р.,1р.взять неоткуда.Заёмщик становится вечным должником.На этом принципе построена мировая фин.система.


Смотря на что взять кредит. Если ты возьмёшь чужие деньги и потратишь их на удовольствия, то тогда ты и 1 рубль вернуть не сможешь. Если же ты возьмёшь деньги , пустишь их в дело и заработаешь 200 рублей, тогда сможешь расплатиться. Большинство банков дают посильные ссуды в среднем в России 20-22% годовых. в течение года, занимаясь торговлей и ежемесячной прибыли в 30% ты сможешь заработать больше 1000 рублей в год.

Ростовщичество -это ссуды под очень высокий процент. Это кабальные ссуды по сути. Не о них идёт речь в ведических писаниях.

Почему я должен давать деньги в долг, используя которые человек увеличит своё благосостояние, даром? Если человек хочет жить лучше, почему это должно делаться за счёт другого даром? Где же в этом справедливость. Либо живи по средствам, либо, если берёшь ссуду - плати процент, за пользование чужими деньгами. По моему в этом нет никакого греха. Грех как раз жить в долг, не по-средствам.

Меня Кришна учит никогда никому не давать в долг, потому что мне в 90% случаев не отдают деньги и приходится их выбивать, а мне такие проблемы не нужны, поэтому я считаю, что каждый должен жить по средствам. Нет у тебя денег, довольствуйся тем что есть и не лезь в долги.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Вы не поняли,больше,чем 100р.не существует в природе,потому что банк выпустил только 100 и дал их в рост,невозможно вернуть 101 в принципе.В этом момент истины.Трудно просечь афёру,я бы сам не догадался,узнал об этом не так давно.
Это произвело переворот в моём понимании жизни.Второй после книг наших.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Вы не поняли,больше,чем 100р.не существует в природе,потому что банк выпустил только 100 и дал их в рост,невозможно вернуть 101 в принципе.В этом момент истины.Трудно просечь афёру,я бы сам не догадался,узнал об этом не так давно.
> Это произвело переворот в моём понимании жизни.Второй после книг наших.


Еще напечатаю,какая проблема-то?)))

----------


## Antony

> Еще напечатаю,какая проблема-то?)))


Проблема в том, что необеспеченная валюта приведёт к инфляции. Вы можете печатать деньги только под произведённые продукты.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Так печатает тот,кто даёт.Рекомендую набрать в поисковике фразу"хочу весь мир и ещё 5%".Это название сказки для взрослых,где этот механизм популярно описывается.

----------


## VitaliyT

"Ростовщи́чество — предоставление денег в долг под проценты (в рост)."
Ростовщичество - деятельность, которая носит демонический характер, развивая жадность, стяжательство.

"Функции банков
Исторически первой функцией банков было безопасное хранение денег клиентов.
Так как у банка есть много клиентов, которые хранят в нем свои деньги, то банк становится способен переводить деньги от одного из них другому путем изменения записей в банковских счетах (безналичные расчеты). Безналичные расчеты возможны и между клиентами различных банков благодаря системе корреспондентских счетов.
Банки выдают кредиты. При этом фактически создаётся дополнительная денежная масса."
Но займ можно выдавать под нулевой процент или за очень маленький процент с целью покрытия операционных издержек. Банки должны быть государственными.

Сегодня в эпоху деградации банк во многом стал похож на ростовщика. Но изначально это совершенно разные виды деятельности.

С точки зрения макроэкономики финансовые кризисы, нестабильность - следствие по сути наличия процента за займ. Это просто наука, это надо глубоко в этом разбираться, чтобы понять. Я как специалист по банковскому делу и финансам Вам это просто говорю. Хотя, современные экономические теории разумеется это не признают, а наоборот ставят процентный кредит во главу угла экономического процветания.

Сейчас, например, в Москве самый высокооплачиваемый сектор экономики - это как раз банковский, в этом секторе сконцентрирована лучшая недвижимость. По сути это экономическое воплощение Кали юги. Я скорее согласен, что работа в банке - отрицательная деятельность для духовного развития.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Так печатает тот,кто даёт.Рекомендую набрать в поисковике фразу"хочу весь мир и ещё 5%".Это название сказки для взрослых,где этот механизм популярно описывается.


Видел тут недавно на трассе навороченное авто,так у нее номер М 050 НЕ

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> Таким образом переводчики в последнем издании заменили правильный перевод, исказив его. Теперь возникает естественный вопрос - зачем они это сделали?


Да,вопрос возникает,и еще как,случайно такое не происходит.Кому-то понадобилось,чтобы читатели книги воспринимали ссудный процент как норму жизни,санкцианированную Кришной,при том,что это извращение,приводящее к порабощению небольшой кучкой дельцов всех остальных.То есть закладывается ложная экономическая парадигма,являющаяся основой кали-южной экономики.На этом фоне история с пропавшей главой кажется мелкой и неинтересной.
Опять хотелось бы смиренно попросить сотрудников ББТ прокомментировать ситуацию.Более того,хотелось бы услышать мнение Бхакти Вигйаны Госвами.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Скорее всего это было подобно кассе взаимопомощи.Раньше.когда работал на госпредприятии ,мы вносили некую сумму в общую кассу.А потом по очереди брали все что состовляло общую сумму.Получалось внушительное подспорье к зарплате.Но ни о каких процентах там речь не шла.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> А в чем отличие "банковского дела" от ростовщичества? По-моему, это одно и то же.


Сама терминология имеет исторические и религиозные контекст взаимодействия христианства и иудаизма. На бытовом уровне ростовщичество и банковское дело - это одно и то же, по сути. И т.д и т.п. То, что делал Нанда Махарадж или Кришна переведено как ростовщичество или как банковское дело - это культурная кореляция с тем, что мы имеем, нам так проще понять, чем они занимался. Автор текста выступает против того, что есть именно в этом взаимодействии иудаизма и христианства, однако то, чем занимались вайшьи не совсем банковское дело и не совсем ростовщичество, там все по другому было и потому, возражения автора, его цитаты из Корана не имеют отношения к тому, что описывалось в книге Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это всего лишь вопрос перевода.

В первом переводе "Krishna Book", "Источнике Вечного Наслаждения", banking переводилось, как "банковская деятельность". Вот оригиналы Шрилы Прабхупады и 2 русских перевода. 

Глава 24, "Поклонение холму Говардхане"




> We belong to the vaisya community, and our proper duty is to farm, trade agricultural produce and protect cows, *or to take to banking*.
> 
> "Источник Вечного Наслаждения" (1 перевод):
> (Кришна говорит Нанде Махараджу) Мы относимся к сословию вайшей, и наша истинная обязанность состоит в том, чтобы возделывать землю, торговать продуктами земледелия, заботиться о коровах *или заниматься банковским делом*.
> 
> "Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога" (2 перевод) : 
> Мы принадлежим к общине вайшьев, и наша обязанность - пахать землю, торговать продуктами земледелия, заботиться о коровах *и давать деньги в рост*".





> Krsna identified Himself with the vaisya community because Nanda Maharaja was protecting many cows and Krsna was taking care of them. He enumerated four kinds of business engagements for the vaisya community, namely agriculture, trade, protection of cows and *banking*. Although the vaisyas can take to any of these occupations, the men of Vrndavana were engaged primarily in the protection of cows.
> 
> 1 перевод: 
> Кришна отнес Себя к сословию вайшей, потому что на попечении у Нанды Махараджи было множество коров, и  Кришна заботился о них. Он перечислил четыре типа занятий, которым посвящает себя сословие вайшей – земледелие, торговля, забота о коровах и *банковское дело*. Хотя вайшьи могут заниматься любым из этих дел, жители Вриндаваны в основном заботились о коровах.
> 
> 2 перевод:  
> Кришна причислял Себя к общине вайшьев, потому что Махараджа Нанда держал много коров и Кришна их пас. Он назвал четыре вида занятий для общины вайшьев: земледелие, торговлю, разведение коров и *ростовщичество*. Хотя вайшьи могут заниматься любым из этих видов деятельности, мужчины Вриндавана преимущественно держали коров.






> The vaishya community is specifically responsible for the economic improvement of the society by producing grain, by giving protection to the cows, by transporting food when needed, *and by banking and finance*. 
> 
> 1 перевод: 
> Сословие вайшей в особенности отвечает за материальное процветание общества, снабжая его злаками, заботясь о коровах, перевозя продукты, когда в том есть нужда, *и занимаясь финансовыми операциями и банковским делом*.
> 
> 2 перевод :
> Община вайшьев несет особую ответственность за процветание общества, производя зерно, содержа коров, перевозя, когда возникает необходимость, продовольствие, *давая деньги в рост и занимаясь другой финансовой деятельностью*.


Паралель из 



> Шримад-Бхагаватам 10.24.21
> 
> Пословный перевод 
> Шрилы Прабхупады : kusidam – banking 
> на русском :  кусидам – дача денег взаймы
> 
> Литературный перевод
> Шрила Прабхупада :
> The occupational duties of the vaisya are conceived in four divisions: farming, commerce, cow protection and moneylending Out of these, we as a community are always engaged in cow protection.
> ...


И это, кажется,  единственный раз, когда Шрила Прабхупада использовал это слово, которое Lingvo переводит как ростовщичество. Но дословно это - давание денег взаймы (_lend:  1) давать взаймы 2) ссужать деньги под проценты_). Можно наверное и не следовать за словарем, а перевести в шлоке дословно (дача денег взаймы, в рост), что в общем-то уже и было сделано  в пословном переводе. 


....................................

На английском для понятия "деньги под проценты" по меньшей мере 4 разных слова. Кроме moneylending - danism, feneration, usury (ни одного из этих слов я в фолио у Прабхупады не увидела). 


Например, у usury - весьма негативный окрас: 
_1) ростовщичество (взимание по кредитам необоснованно высоких процентных ставок, в т. ч. выше максимального уровня, установленного законом) to practise usury — заниматься ростовщичеством See: usury ceiling , usurious contract 
2) ростовщический процент, ростовщическая ставка процента, ростовщическая процентная ставка (непомерно высокая ставка процента по кредиту) to lend at usury — давать деньги в долг под непомерно высокие проценты_




> пример из фолио
> by Srila Ramesvara Swami
> 
> The whole world has come under the spell of economic development, which, in a simpler sense, means greed. And our leaders themselves openly admit it—they actually want us to become greedy. At an international conference in the 1930s, John Maynard Keynes, the founding father of our modern economic system, declared, 
> "We must pretend to ourselves and to others that vice is a virtue and that virtue is a vice, because vice is useful and virtue is not. For a little while longer *usury*, avarice, and precaution must be our gods, for they alone can lead us through the tunnel of economic necessity into daylight."
> 
> Весь мир околдован экономическим развитием, которое, попросту говоря, подразумевает алчность. Лидеры общества прямо провозглашают это, - они действительно хотят, чтобы мы были алчны. В 1930 основатель соврем. экономической системы сказал: 
> 
> "Мы должны представлять и самим себе, и другим, что добро есть зло, а зло - добро, поскольку зло полезно, а добродетель - бесполезна. Все так же *ростовщичество*, алчность и предусмотрительность должны быть нашими богами, - поскольку они одни могут вывести нас из тоннеля экономических требований к свету".


................................


В отличии от "денег под проценты" (moneylending у ШП, 1 раз), слово banking встречается у Шрилы Прабхупады в фолио 91 раз, и у него нейтральный фон:  

_banking 1) банковское дело 2) операции по предоставлению займов 3) банковские услуги 4) банковская ссуда (кредит); банковские операции, банковское обслуживание, банкинг_

И других русских книгах banking переводится классически, как "банковская деятельность", например
ШБ 3.6.32 комм. 
ЧЧ Мадхья 25.205 комм. 

Так что, по-моему, слово ростовщичество переводчик использовал один-единственный раз, как и Шрила Прабхупада один раз написал moneylending в 21 шлоке 24 главы 10 Песни. 

Но поскольку так негативно воспринимается, я бы наверное все-таки использовала в литературном переводе ШБ не "ростовщичество", а приемлемую кальку от moneylending , потому что Бог не должен был бы упоминать ростовщичество ("ссуду денег под грабительские проценты") как деятельность, предписанную вайшьям.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны. Прошу компетентных преданных помочь разобраться в следующем вопросе.
> 
> В книге Ш. Прабхупады «Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога», гл. 24 Кришна говорит:
> "Мы принадлежим к общине вайшьев, и наша обязанность — пахать землю, торговать продуктами земледелия, заботиться о коровах и *давать деньги в рост*".
> Далее Ш. Прабхупада пишет: "Кришна причислял Себя к общине вайшьев, потому что Махараджа Нанда держал много коров и Кришна их пас. Он назвал четыре вида занятий для общины вайшьев: земледелие, торговлю, разведение коров и *ростовщичество*".
> 
> Таким образом, Кришна предопределяет для вайшьев занятие ростовщичеством.
> 
> Но как же так? Ведь ростовщичество является тягчайшим грехом, являющимся прямой дорогой в ад!
> Кроме того, ростовщичество является финансовой махинацией, которая по определению нарушает четвёртый регулирующий принцип.


любят у нас красиво задать вопрос...
во первых этот стих обращен ТОЛЬКО к вайшьям, не к вайшнавам и не к шудрам. И если Кришна поручает это вайшьям, то в ад они из-за этого ни каким образом не идут.
во вторых, что плохого в том, что бы обязать определенную часть населения, которая непосредственна связана с товарооборотом, снабжать займами общество при необходимости? 
в третьих, что касается выгоды от таких сделок, это зависит от степени алчности дающей стороны и степени желания отблагодарить берущей стороны. При взаимном уважение, на мой взгляд, человек все таки должен отблагодарить того, кто помог ему с получением наличности.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Сам принцип кредитования под проценты не может быть рекомендован Ведами,ибо приводит к катастрофе.Об этом тема.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Сам принцип кредитования под проценты не может быть рекомендован Ведами,ибо приводит к катастрофе.Об этом тема.


 любое твореие заканчивает свое существование гибелью, катастрофой если хотите. Если Кришна сказал вайшьям давать деньги, значит так оно и должно быть. А Господь Шива повинуясь Высшей Воле сыграет на своем барабане и станцует свой танец разрушения.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Если Вы почитаете тему сначала,увидите,что это ошибка перевода.С этим разобрались.Теперь выясняем,почему она появилась.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Если Вы почитаете тему сначала,увидите,что это ошибка перевода.С этим разобрались.Теперь выясняем,почему она появилась.


Видимо причина в калиюжной установке-век обманутых и обманщиков.Без Руки Кришны тут явно не обошлось.Толкнул в локоть)))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Если Вы почитаете тему сначала,увидите,что это ошибка перевода.С этим разобрались.Теперь выясняем,почему она появилась.


Это не ошибка перевода, а вариант перевода. Если вы прочитаете мой пост выше, вы увидите, что Шрила Прабхупада перевел слово Кришны kusidam как banking и moneylending. 

http://vedabase.com/en/sb/10/24/21

У составного слова moneylending два перевода - 1) давать деньги взаймы 2) ссужать деньги под проценты.

Просто взаймы дадут хорошему знакомому, родственнику или человеку очень платежеспособному, потому что он также потом выручит. Если же деньги в рост понадобятся кому-то другому, с какой стати кто-то вообще согласится иметь с ним дело? Проценты - это его плата за риск невозврата. Откуда взялась эта идея, что любой процент недопустим и есть безусловное зло?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Это не ошибка перевода, а вариант перевода. Если вы прочитаете мой пост выше, вы увидите, что Шрила Прабхупада перевел слово Кришны kusidam как banking и moneylending. 
> 
> http://vedabase.com/en/sb/10/24/21
> 
> 
> 
> У составного слова moneylending два перевода - 1) давать деньги взаймы 2) ссужать деньги под проценты.


И без перевода видно.что это слово *kusidam* созвучно с русскими словами КУШАТЬ и ДАМ.Я считаю что это связано с кассой взаимопомощи.А во времена Кришны были деньги?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Насчет созвучия - это только на русском, это не показатель. Бескорыстная взаимопомощь конечно могла быть внутри общины, среди родственников, соседей, знакомых. 

Насчет денежного обращения - если была торговля (еще один вид предписанной вайшьям деятельности, о котором говорит Кришна), то должны были быть и деньги, скорее всего золото.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Насчет созвучия - это только на русском, это не показатель. 
> 
> Насчет денежного обращения - если была торговля (еще один вид предписанной вайшьям деятельности, о котором говорит Кришна), то должны были быть и деньги, скорее всего золото.


Да весь мир говорит на санскрите.Знающий санскрит понимает все языки.Возьмите санскритско-русский язык ожеговой и переведете любой слово в его изначальном значении с любого языка.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Да весь мир говорит на санскрите.Знающий санскрит понимает все языки.Возьмите санскритско-русский язык ожеговой и переведете любой слово в его изначальном значении с любого языка.


Аа.. ну я то санскрит не знаю. То есть, по-вашему, Шрила Прабхупада перевел слово kusidam неправильно, но вы-то знаете, что на самом деле Кришна имел в виду... А разъясните нам, пожалуйста, почему это вдруг Кришна говорит Нанде Махараджу про три вида деятельности вайшьев, а про четвертый только про Себя (что Он даст покушать))) - и ведь правильно, как раз все и начали потом Говардхану поклоняться.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Аа.. ну я то санскрит не знаю. То есть, по-вашему, Шрила Прабхупада перевел слово kusidam неправильно, но вы-то знаете, что на самом деле Кришна имел в виду... А разъясните нам, пожалуйста, почему это вдруг Кришна говорит Нанде Махараджу про три вида деятельности вайшьев, а про четвертый только про Себя (что Он даст покушать)))


Паочему 4й прос себя? Общак есть-общак)))Берете оттуда один золотой и помогаете пастуху купить телегу что бы масло отвезти на рынок.Он купил.продал масло и отдал золотой в общак.Они там все были повязаны родсвенными отношениями.Вы бы потребовали от Вашей дочери проценты от суммы,данной ей на обучение?Это и есть-изначальные отношеня,основанные на любви и доверии.А Кали юга это-извращенный вариант растовщичества под проценты.Т.е проценты это-прелести Кали юги.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> растовщичества под проценты.


Мoneylending переводится двояко : 1) взаймы и 2) под проценты. 
Также banking и financy - это не только проценты за ссуду. Шрила Прабхупада сам пользовался услугами банков, по переводам денег, например. 
Простите, но покидаю тему. Совсем нет времени одно и то же писать по нескольку раз.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Почему-то некоторые преданные Кришны думают, что Библия и Коран занимают более высокое положение, чем Шримад-Бхагаватам, и выстраивают умозаключения, исходя  от этого.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Люди кали юги даже не могут понять.что значит дать взаймы без процентов.Им это-сложно)))

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Очень многие думают, что Библия и Коран занимают более высокое положение, чем Шримад-Бхагаватам.


Поэтому я и говорю.что попросить взаймы(без процентов) это-не то же самое чем современное ростовщичество.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Теперь вопрос к знатокам окупационного языка:что значит слово moneylending?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

[QUOTE=Ачйута Риши дас;80971]Теперь вопрос к знатокам окупационного языка:что значит слово moneylending?[/QUOTE

Со словарем бы перевел,но у меня он дома остался а я в другом городе.Но я понимаю так.что лично Вы проводите линию.что нас кто-то окупирует))) И это-первично в нашем диалоге.Да,на физическом плане нет разницы комар.или супостат.Но что мы делаем?Защищаемся.В нащшем случае это-Бхакти йога.Пусть они там своими делами занимаются.Нам надо просвещать людей в плане духовности.Обмануть можно в страсти и невежестве.Ведь так?
Начните переводить его справа-налево.Какое русское слово получается?Остальное я думаю можно и самому догадаться о сути этого слова)))

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Я хочу понять,как в Ведах оказалась рекомендация "давать деньги в рост".
А окупационным я назвал его потому,что без него становится всё труднее жить в своей стране,но это не по теме.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Я хочу понять,как в Ведах оказалась рекомендация "давать деньги в рост".
> А окупационным я назвал его потому,что без него становится всё труднее жить в своей стране,но это не по теме.


Слово-то перевел?)))Почитай 12 песнь и успокойся)))

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Я хочу понять,как в Ведах оказалась рекомендация "давать деньги в рост".


в чем проблема не пойму. Давать деньги под проценты это обычный процесс. Человек берет деньги, потом с процентами их отдает. Если не сможет отдать, он не берет.

В тем более принцип кармы на этом построен. Сегодня ты наслаждаешься (т.е. берешь в долг), завтра будешь страдать (отдавать, с полна и еще немного сверху). 

Можно отдать долг раньше. Можно не отдавать, но тогда вообще придется платить в разы и разы больше. Все просто. 

Давать деньги под проценты ни грех. 

Другой вопрос, если человек дает деньги заведомо зная, что он не сможет отдать, тем самым его подчиняя. Но это совсем другая история.




> А в чем отличие "банковского дела" от ростовщичества? По-моему, это одно и то же.


согласен

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Давать деньги под проценты ни грех.


Жить в долг это-демоническое умонастроение.А ростовщичество-как предложение.поддерживающее этот стиль жизни,а значит-греховно.
Андха-тамисра держит живое существо под впечатлением, что со смертью его тела всему приходит конец. Атеисты, как правило, принимают свое тело за себя и потому считают, что для них все кончается со смертью тела. Поэтому, пока тело существует, они стремятся получить от материальной жизни как можно больше удовольствий. Их теория проста: «Пока ты жив, живи в богатстве и роскоши. И пусть тебя не смущает, что при этом ты совершаешь так называемые грехи. Ешь как можно больше. Попрошайничай, *занимай*, кради и, если ты думаешь, что, воруя или влезая в долги, ты запутываешься в сетях порока и что впоследствии тебе придется за это расплачиваться, выкинь из головы весь этот вздор, ибо со смертью тела всему приходит конец. Что бы ни делал человек в этой жизни, он ни за что не несет ответственности». Подобные представления безбожников ведут человеческую цивилизацию к гибели, так как лишают людей знания о том, что жизнь вечна.

ШБ 3-20-18

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Ешь как можно больше. Попрошайничай, занимай, кради и, если ты думаешь


а если человек завтра занимает деньги, с целью сокращения скотобоин? он таким поступком совершает грех? и тот кто ему дает совершает грех?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> а если человек завтра занимает деньги, с целью сокращения скотобоин? он таким поступком совершает грех? и тот кто ему дает совершает грех?


Мне не очень нравится слово ЕСЛИ....со всеми вытекающими)))

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Мне не очень нравится слово ЕСЛИ....со всеми вытекающими)))


каждый видит то, что хочет видеть...

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> Это не ошибка перевода, а вариант перевода. Если вы прочитаете мой пост выше, вы увидите, что Шрила Прабхупада перевел слово Кришны kusidam как banking и moneylending. 
> 
> http://vedabase.com/en/sb/10/24/21
> 
> У составного слова moneylending два перевода - 1) давать деньги взаймы 2) ссужать деньги под проценты.
> Почему-то переводчик или редактор выбрал второй вариант.Почему?Вот заглавный вопрос этой темы.
> Просто взаймы дадут хорошему знакомому, родственнику или человеку очень платежеспособному, потому что он также потом выручит. Если же деньги в рост понадобятся кому-то другому, с какой стати кто-то вообще согласится иметь с ним дело? Проценты - это его плата за риск невозврата. Откуда взялась эта идея, что любой процент недопустим и есть безусловное зло?


Процент на ссуду недопустим в принципе,хоть0.001%.Берущий не сможет отдать долг с процентами,так как ему неоткуда взять дополнительную сумму,эмиссия в руках дающего,и он таки дает берущему еще под процент,тот отдает первый кредит,в итоге должен еще больше,снежный ком нарастает,необеспеченная денежная масса растет,для сдутия пузыря делается мировая война или кризис. По такому принципу работает Федеральная резервная система ,которая имеет эксклюзивное право рисовать деньги.Подробно с деталями это описано в книге"Кризис,как это делается",Н.Стариков,есть в сети.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Почему-то переводчик или редактор выбрал второй вариант.Почему?Вот заглавный вопрос этой темы.


Вот автопереводчик, вбейте слово moneylending : 

http://translate.google.ru/#auto/ru/ - перевод один (ростовщичество)

Двоякий перевод возможен только при дословном переводе (кальке, от чего, как правило, переводчики стараются уходить): 

money - деньги, lend - 1)взаймы или 2) под проценты , ing - это окончание отглагольного существительного. 

Если вы настаиваете на том, что Шрила Прабхупада имел в виду исключительно первый смысл слова moneylending, "взаймы", - то как вы видите случай, когда кто-то хочет начать дело, но у него нет поручителей, - кто ему даст свои деньги на поднятие бизнеса просто так? Это означает, что сословие вайшьев было очень закрыто, все друг друга знали, доверяли, поддерживали. А другим сословиям занятие бизнесом не предписано, и следовательно, им взаймы никогда и не давали. Так?

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Процент на ссуду недопустим в принципе,хоть0.001%.Берущий не сможет отдать долг с процентами,так как ему неоткуда взять дополнительную сумму,эмиссия в руках дающего,и он таки дает берущему еще под процент,тот отдает первый кредит,в итоге должен еще больше,снежный ком нарастает,необеспеченная денежная масса растет,для сдутия пузыря делается мировая война или кризис. По такому принципу работает Федеральная резервная система ,которая имеет эксклюзивное право рисовать деньги.Подробно с деталями это описано в книге"Кризис,как это делается",Н.Стариков,есть в сети.


Вы понимаете что существует перераспределение денежной массы из одного кармана в другой? Я беру кредит 100 руб, покупаю товар на эту сумму и продаю за 150 руб. Получаю прибыль и возвращаю процент. 

Если рассматривать ситуацию в глобальном масштабе, то да - денежная масса ограничена и когда наступает нехватка ликвидности, то приходится  печатать новые деньги, что сейчас все страны в мире и делают: идёт валютная война.

----------


## Aniruddha das

БГ 18.44

криши-го-ракшйа-ваниджйам
ваишйа-карма свабхава-джам
паричарйатмакам карма
шудрасйапи свабхава-джам

криши - земледелие; го - коров; ракшйа - защита; ваниджйам - и торговля; ваишйа - вайшьи; карма - долг; свабхава-джам - порожденный (его) природой; паричарйа - служение; атмакам - то, суть которого; карма - долг; шудрасйа - шудры; апи - также; свабхава-джам - порожденный (его) природой.

Земледелие, защита коров и торговля - таковы занятия, соответствующие природе вайшьев, шудры же предназначены для того, чтобы заниматься физическим трудом и служить другим.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Вы понимаете что существует перераспределение денежной массы из одного кармана в другой? Я беру кредит 100 руб, покупаю товар на эту сумму и продаю за 150 руб. Получаю прибыль и возвращаю процент.


все правильно. 

Брать кредит, и давать кредит по своей сути далеко ни грех. 

просто данная деятельность как и любая другая может быть использована в эгоистичных целях. Но это уже другой вопрос, никаким образом не касающийся данной темы. В тем более не обеспеченная валюта это совсем из другой области.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> БГ 18.44


Но во многих местах Шрила Прабхупада говорит и про 4 занятие, банковское дело и финансы. 
В ШБ 10.24.21 Кришна говорит о 4-х типах занятий вайшьев, среди них kusidam, которое Прабхупада переводит banking.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Мне не представляется возможным, что вайшьи не давали денег никому, кроме вайшьев. И не представляется, что делали они это за просто так. Возможно, это были не проценты, но какое-то вознаграждение за пользование их деньгами могло быть. Это и есть moneylending. 

Но среди 4-х предписанных вайшьям занятий 3 направлены на благополучие всей варнашрамы (продукты питания, коровы, торговля)... почему четвертое среди перечисленных Кришной (финансовая деятельность) должно относиться исключительно к самим вайшьям, а не к их функции в обществе 4-х варн? 

Кроме того, с наступлением Кали-юги и ростом варна-санкары сословия смешались, и не факт, что теперь дети вайшей обладают качествами родителей, то есть, что даже детям можно доверить деньги просто так. Поэтому варну стали определять по качествам, а не по рождению. А не родным (пусть и одной с тобой варны) доверять свои деньги просто взаймы... очень сомнительно. 

Поэтому процент и появился, как плата за пользование чужими деньгами.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> Вы понимаете что существует перераспределение денежной массы из одного кармана в другой? Я беру кредит 100 руб, покупаю товар на эту сумму и продаю за 150 руб. Получаю прибыль и возвращаю процент. 
> 
> Если рассматривать ситуацию в глобальном масштабе, то да - денежная масса ограничена и когда наступает нехватка ликвидности, то приходится  печатать новые деньги, что сейчас все страны в мире и делают: идёт валютная война.


Об чём я и толкую!

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> Вот автопереводчик, вбейте слово moneylending : 
> 
> http://translate.google.ru/#auto/ru/ - перевод один (ростовщичество)
> 
> Двоякий перевод возможен только при дословном переводе (кальке, от чего, как правило, переводчики стараются уходить): 
> 
> money - деньги, lend - 1)взаймы или 2) под проценты , ing - это окончание отглагольного существительного. 
> 
> Если вы настаиваете на том, что Шрила Прабхупада имел в виду исключительно первый смысл слова moneylending, "взаймы", - то как вы видите случай, когда кто-то хочет начать дело, но у него нет поручителей, - кто ему даст свои деньги на поднятие бизнеса просто так? Это означает, что сословие вайшьев было очень закрыто, все друг друга знали, доверяли, поддерживали. А другим сословиям занятие бизнесом не предписано, и следовательно, им взаймы никогда и не давали. Так?


Или так или вот так--в рост давать предписано не дензнаки,а возобновляемые предметы:зерно,жемчуг,ги,сырьё,ракушки,наконец.То есть то,что можно добыть без зависимости от кредитора.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Меня лично интересует перевод ШБ, а не нынешние валютные войны. Может быть, знающие санскрит расскажут подробнее, что означает kusidam? 

Кшатрии получали средства для жизни от налогов, брахманы от преподавания и проведения ягий, шудры от работы. На развитие производства средства могли понадобиться только вайшьям, так как другие варны производствами не занимались. 

И почему вайшьи-производственники не могли дать вознаграждение за пользование деньгами вайшьям-финансистам или вайшьям-торговцам золотом? Золото представляло собой товар и в то же время деньги. Так что займы золота на развитие производств с возвратом золота с вознаграждением (или процентами) - это вполне нормально.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Меня лично интересует перевод ШБ, а не нынешние валютные войны. Может быть, знающие санскрит расскажут подробнее, что означает kusidam?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ну вот, пожалуйста.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Ну вот, пожалуйста.


Кришна занимался лихоимством?))) Ну если учесть Его трансцендентность,то все нормально)) Он же воровал)))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Почитайте внимательно эту шлоку, в ней Кришна говорит о 4 типах деятельности, предписанных вайшьям. Он их перечисляет и потом говорит Нанде Махараджу, что их община постоянно занята одним делом, защитой коров, - поэтому им и надо поклоняться Говардхану, который кормит коров. 

Типов и подтипов вайшьев достаточно много, среди них - торговцы золотом, суварна-валлики (см. ссылку на ЧЧ в моем первом посте). Кто из вайшьев не хочет заниматься производством, в том числе продуктов питания, не хотят торговать и не умеют защищать коров, - лентяи, занимаются финансами.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Почитайте внимательно эту шлоку, в ней Кришна говорит о 4 типах деятельности, предписанных вайшьям. Он их перечисляет и потом говорит Нанде Махараджу, что их община постоянно занята одним делом, защитой коров, - поэтому им и надо поклоняться Говардхану, который кормит коров. 
> 
> Типов и подтипов вайшьев достаточно много, среди них - торговцы золотом, суварна-валлики (см. ссылку на ЧЧ в моем первом посте). Кто из вайшьев не хочет заниматься производством, в том числе продуктов питания, не хотят торговать и не умеют защищать коров, - лентяи, занимаются финансами.


Из Цели ИСККОН.....6. Объединить членов общества в единую семью.
Как Вы представляете себе давать членам семьи под проценты взаймы.Это интуитивно понятно,что ростовщичество-чисто демонический подход к манипуляции деньгами.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

Кстати, евреям их Бог запрещает давать деньги своим соплеменникам под проценты, а давать под проценты другим народам разрешает.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

скажите, может знаете, законы Ману являются авторитетными? насколько мне известно Ману устанавливает законы для нас.

про ростовщичество много чего там есть. Даже говориться, что брахман может дать грешнику взаймы для исполнения дхармы.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

Я как-то читал обязанности брахманов в законах ману. Был очень впечатлён тем, сколько всего им надо делать. думаю законы Ману в современное время невозможно исполнять в силу обстоятельств Кали-юги.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

в силу нашего положения нам только удивляться и стоит. Дак все таки законы Ману авторитетны или нет? Ману ведь сын Сурьи? или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Андрей ВВ

Я слышал, что законы Ману применимы в любое время: в прошлом, настоящем и будущем

----------


## Дмитрий_И

получается что ростовщичество ни грех

но, конечно как и любая другая деятельность исходящая из эгоистических намерений может приобретать окрас демоничности.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> получается что ростовщичество ни грех
> 
> но, конечно как и любая другая деятельность исходящая из эгоистических намерений может приобретать окрас демоничности.


Несколько столетий назад люди хранили свое золото в хранилищах ювелиров-золотодельцев, за что последние брали специальное вознаграждение, а владельцу золота выдавали расписку. Потом люди обменивали эти расписки, как деньги, на товары и услуги. Однако, востребовано бывало лишь небольшое количество сохраняемого золота, поэтому ювелиры *выпускали в обращение больше расписок, чем в действительности имели золота*. Это давало им возможность использовать часть расписок на собственные нужды или *давать их в долг под проценты* и даже присваивать как побочное обеспечение. Таким образом увеличение количества ложных расписок уменьшало ценность истинных расписок. *Манипулируя количеством расписок, выпускаемых в обращение, ювелир тайно подчинял себе жизнь общины.*
Уменьшая количество расписок и денег в обращении, ювелир мог вызывать депрессию, во время которой он мог увеличить свое личное состояние и завладеть какой-либо собственностью. Увеличивая количество расписок он мог стимулировать экономику и сделать свою общину процветающей. Как видим, любой заменитель денег, подобный бумажным банкнотам, можно считать честным только тогда, когда он точно представляет настоящие деньги.

http://changing-world2020.blogspot.r...g-post_25.html

----------


## Андрей ВВ

> Как видим, любой заменитель денег, подобный бумажным банкнотам, можно считать честным только тогда, когда он точно представляет настоящие деньги.


Хорошо объяснили.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

все верно, ростовщичество по своей сути не является греховной деятельностью. 

если эгоистичные цели преследуются, *в том числе подчинение*, то это естественно грех. Но это совсем другая история. 
*Здесь не обсуждается отклонения, это не политический форум.*

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

А может такое быть, что   "давать деньги в рост" значит "инвестировать"? А с процентами или без - это уж как понравится.

На примере Рупы Госвами могу пояснить. Когда Чайтанья Махапрабху приказал Рупе Госвами идти во Вриндаван, тот  оставил службу у Навваб Хуссейн Шаха. Как известно, Рупа Госвами разделил своё состояние, отдав половину на служение брахманам-вайшнавам. Четверть он *отдал знакомому бизнесмену, который вложил эти средства в свой бизнес, с тем  чтобы при необходимости Рупа смог получить у него эти деньги*. Последнюю четверть своего состояния Рупа Госвами отдал своим родственникам, в первую очередь семье своего младшего брата Анупама (впоследствии ставшего Дживой Госвами), чтобы оплатить образование сыну Анупама.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

инвестирование и ростовщичество это одно и тоже
в Ману самхите написано следует побуждать вайщия заниматься ростовщичеством, земледелием, скотоводством 
соответственно ростовщичество это ни грех. 
Но тут интуитивно понятно, что эту деятельность можно очернить, как и любую другую.

----------


## Андрей ВВ

Можно и скотоводство трактовать как забой крупного рогатого скота в мирском понимании
Земледелие как выращивание табачных изделий и чая

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Просто надо разделять. 

Есть жизнь не по средствам, в кредит (что в приведенной где-то здесь выше цитате ШП осуждает), - это плохо. 

А есть предоставление денег в рост, - это нормально для функционирования общества. Для дающего и берущего деньги - это взаимовыгодное сотрудничество. Вайшья, предоставляя деньги в рост, получает прибыль и живет на это, причем это разрешенный вид деятельности для него. Берущий у него деньги поднимает свой бизнес быстрее, чем если бы копил их сам. 

Насчет Рупы Госвами, он хотел сохранить деньги и обратился к вайшье, открыл счет у него, говоря современным языком. 

Что *все* в общине обязаны друг другу бескорыстно предоставлять свои деньги, как в семье - это конечно же неправильно. Количество денег - это карма. Она не может быть общая у всех. Но есть пословица "не имей сто рублей, а имей сто друзей", и в мирском обществе это работает. Только надо быть готовым, что и у тебя в ответ попросят. Друзья конечно друг друга могут ссужать без процентов. Для других случаев есть другие финансовые решения.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Можно и скотоводство трактовать как забой крупного рогатого скота в мирском понимании


Дак это и так понятно, из служения Богу можно таких дров наломать. Речь то ведь не об этом, что и как можно принимать.
Речь о том, что ростовщичество без примеси калиюжных людей не несёт в себе греховную деятельность.

А то, что кто-то где-то примешивает, дак это в любой деятельности. Это отдельная тема, никаким образом не касающаяся данной темы.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Что все в общине обязаны друг другу бескорыстно предоставлять свои деньги, как в семье - это абсолютно неправильно. Количество денег - это карма, известная еще при рождении. Она не может быть общая у всех.


А пожертвования? Это что?Шрила Прабхупада говорил-50%))) Вот и плучится-касса взаиопомощи.Пока у нас этого нет.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Ростовщичество ни грех. Это часть финансовых отношений. 
Грехом становиться тогда, когда приследуетя личная выгода. Всё просто.
Ману самхита даже говорит о том, что брахман для блага дхармы может давать в займы грешнику под небольшой процент. Что уж там о вайшьях говорить. 
Просто глубина нашего колодца этого понять к сожалению не может.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А пожертвования? Это что?Шрила Прабхупада говорил-50%))) Вот и плучится-касса взаиопомощи.Пока у нас этого нет.


Впечатление, что вы здесь прикалываетесь, до того странные вещи пишете. 

Пожертвования - это то, что отдается на служение Божествам и на миссию бескорыстно, без ожидания получить что-либо взамен.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Обычно в экономической литературе под ростовщичеством понимается кредитование под высокие проценты (широко распространённое в прошлом). Другое понимание - что это любые ссудные операции, скорее цитаты Прабхупады следует понимать во втором значении.

Что касается ссылок на Коран и Библию в современном мире последователи этих религий также активно вовлечены в ссудные операции. Хотя в случае с мусульманами формально этого может не происходить так как вознаграждение в виде процентов за предоставленный капитал в странах с порядками шариата не выплачивается, фактически такое вознаграждение за использование капитала всё равно взимается, хотя рассматривается оно в форме участия в прибылях компании банковского учреждения...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

дача денег под проценты это нормальное явление. 
Какая разница под какой процент, это уже на совести кредитора. Но суть то в том, что деньги можно давать под проценты. Этот процесс можно назвать ссудными операциями, инвестированием или еще как угодно, от этого значение слова не меняется. Ростовщичество включает в себя все что связано с дачей денег в рост.
Высокий процент, а как определить что он высокий? для меня например будет высокий, для другого нормальный. если человек искренне действует на благо дхармы, то Лакшми поможет человеку в его делах. Высокий процент, низкий процент это уже второстепенные вопросы.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Дмитрий_И повторил СЕМЬ(!) раз,как мантру,что р.--не грех.Себя убеждает или применяет приемы НЛП?
Причина,по которой переводчик или редактор выбрал второй вариант перевода--непонимание принципа ссудного процента в лучшем случае,а в худшем--сознательная дезориентация читателя.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Интересно, а как Нанда Махарадж мог заниматься ростовщичеством, или там банковским делом, если денег тогда вообще не было, а был натуральный обмен?

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Интересно, а как Нанда Махарадж мог заниматься ростовщичеством, или там банковским делом, если денег тогда вообще не было, а был натуральный обмен?


возможно, так, берешь два мешка риса в долг, отдаешь два с половиной.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Обсуждается формулировка"давать деньги в рост".Деньги,я понимаю,это банкноты или виртуальные счета на серверах банков.
Что-бы там нибыло во времена Нанды Махараджа,сегодня это так.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

мне видеться, что в данном случае идет речь о принципе, форма его воплощения (ракушки, манеты, отрез ткани, мешок риса, золотой браслет ) не так важна

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Принципиально важна,ракушки можно добыть,чтобы отдать с процентами,банкноты добыть нельзя,можно только взять еще в долг,отдать первый долг и остаться должным еще больше.Если Вы не читали всю тему,прочитайте,очень интересно.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Принципиально важна,ракушки можно добыть,чтобы отдать с процентами,банкноты добыть нельзя,можно только взять еще в долг,отдать первый долг и остаться должным еще больше.Если Вы не читали всю тему,прочитайте,очень интересно.


то есть, если я дам в долг две ракушки, а вернуть попрошу три, это не ростовщичество?

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Назовите как угодно,но я насобираю в природе третью и расплачусь.Деньги я не насобираю и не изготовлю,возьму только у владельца печатного станка под те или иные условия,отчего войду в зависимость от него без шанса выйти.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

заниматься ростовщичеством и печатать деньги, не одно и тоже, я могу заниматься ростовщичеством без печатания денег

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Кто печатает,тот и делает погоду,мелкие ростовщики--его подельники.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Интересно, а как Нанда Махарадж мог заниматься ростовщичеством, или там банковским делом, если денег тогда вообще не было, а был натуральный обмен?


Почему же не было ? Было  :smilies:  Золотые монеты 

ШБ 10.61.32.
*В этой игре Господь Баларама вначале поставил сто монет, затем тысячу, а затем ещё десять тысяч*. ....
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти объясняет, что ставки делались в золотых монетах.

----------


## Antony

Для более продуктивного обсуждения привожу наиболее общее определение ростовщичества:
*"Временная передача другому физическому или юридическому лицу подвластных себе ресурсов того или иного рода, обусловленная намерением получить в последствии прибыль без своего непосредственного трудового участия в деятельности заемщика"*.
Таким образом, можно конечно и ракушки в долг дать под проценты. Но ракушки, как было отмечено выше, можно насобирать ещё, а вот с денежками так нельзя - их имеет право печатать только государство (или надгосударственные кланы), поэтому формируется заведомо неоплатный долг.
Но даже если оплата идёт ракушками, то всё равно это тяжкий грех.
Здесь показан во всей красе механизм ростовщичества, основанные на обмене хлебушком:
http://vk.com/video49213_87861290

----------


## Дмитрий_И

каким образом сформируется заведомо неоплатный долг, если я завтра займу 1000 рублей у человека, а когда получу зарплату, я отдам этому человеку например 1100 рублей?
и почему ману самхита разрешает давать в долг? в некоторых случаях даже брахман может дать в долг шудре, почему?

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Ману Самхита малоизвестна и малодоступна,а Библия широкодоступна,и там прямым текстом сказано,что еврей не может давать в рост еврею,а нееврею--пожалуйста!При этом всячески подчеркивается превосходство евреев над другими этносами и вероисповеданиями.
Сопоставляя эти два обстоятельства,выводим,что давать в рост--инструмент порабощения менее шустрых.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

ложный вывод
человек же не будете давать в долг своему отцу или сыну. А соседу даст в долг. Это от видов взаимоотношений зависит. Библия как вы говорите еврейский трактат, вот по этому и акцентировали именно на этом взгляд и этим указали на степень взаимоотношений между сторонниками этой философии, пускай даже преследовалась какая-то корыстная цель, но это уже другая история.
Что касается ману самхиты, то многие преданные ссылаются на этот источник, и это факт. 
Видимо жизненные обстоятельства заставили с негативной точки зрения взглянуть на это этот процесс. Так же можно сказать и что светофоры это грех, много случаев когда они не оправдывают наши ожидания.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Да,действительно,жизненные обстоятельства побудили по-новому взглянуть на этот процесс.Тотальное обнищание и оглупление населения огромной страны.
Представьте гипотетически такую ситуацию.Центробанк не зависит от кредитов ФРС в долларах и выпускает 100р.,обеспеченные товаром,существующим в наличии.Люди работают,создают больше товара,а денег больше не выпускается.Как следствие,товар будет дешеветь и становиться более доступным.В таких условиях гос.банк может без ущерба для кого-либо кредитовать население беспроцентно.Но тогда кое-кто не будет получать сверхприбыль,и поэтому такой ситуации они будут избегать ЛЮБЫМИ средствами,в том числе,неся послание,что р.--не грех,проповедуя,что это услуга,за которую надо платить и все в таком ключе.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

а причем тут политика и экономика какого-либо конкретного государства? у каждого государства своя карма. В одном государстве ростовщичество будет развивать общество, в другом обнищать. Причем тут центробанк? 
Если человека сбивает машина в результате неровной поверхности асфальта, думаете дорожные службы виноваты? вы очень сильно тогда заблуждаетесь

Мы же разбираем сам процесс, а не то место где этот процесс реализуется. В священных писаниях же не разбирается Россия или Америка, там нет такого.

объясните я не пойму. выше я уже спрашивал:
каким образом сформируется заведомо неоплатный долг, если я завтра займу 1000 рублей у человека, а когда получу зарплату, я отдам этому человеку например 1100 рублей?

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Это был гипотетический пример,государство впишите любое,хоть Новую Швабию.
В ситуации с соседом неоплатный долг,может,не сформируется,но мы говорим о Шастрах,описывающих дхарму варн,можно ли в принципе строить экономику на ссудном проценте.
К тому же,сосед займет без процентов,понимая ситуацию,а потом вы ему займете,это другая раса.Мало кому придет в голову занимать соседу гроши под проценты,это бытовуха,речь идет о бизнесе как формате жизни.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

с соседом это не бытовуха. на уровне государства я могу занимать такие же деньги до зарплаты всем гражданам. 
шастры разрешают ростовщичество. ваше мнение не авторитетно и основано на каких-то спекуляциях относительно нашего государство. это философия колодизной лягушки, когда формируется мнение  за счет окружающих обстоятельств и не дальше.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Мое видение построено на пратйакше и анумане.Для авторитетности необходимо добавить шабды.Вот и хотелось бы услышать мнения экономистов с высшим образованием,желательно,знакомых с ведической философией так же.Может,я действительно зря гоню волну.Да что-то молчат все,видимо,сказать нечего.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Мое видение построено на пратйакше и анумане.Для авторитетности необходимо добавить шабды.Вот и хотелось бы услышать мнения экономистов с высшим образованием,желательно,знакомых с ведической философией так же.Может,я действительно зря гоню волну.Да что-то молчат все,видимо,сказать нечего.


Они тут говорят, только к их мнению пока не особо охотно склонны прислушиваться...  :sed:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ману Самхита малоизвестна и малодоступна,а Библия широкодоступна,и там прямым текстом сказано,что еврей не может давать в рост еврею,а нееврею--пожалуйста!При этом всячески подчеркивается превосходство евреев над другими этносами и вероисповеданиями.
> Сопоставляя эти два обстоятельства,выводим,что давать в рост--инструмент порабощения менее шустрых.


давать в рост будет инструментом порабощения лишь в случае высоких процентов, поскольку их трудно будет вернуть...

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> давать в рост будет инструментом порабощения лишь в случае высоких процентов, поскольку их трудно будет вернуть...


Это мы обсуждали в самом начале темы.Хоть0,(0)1%,процесс пойдет.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> Они тут говорят, только к их мнению пока не особо охотно склонны прислушиваться...


Кто конкретно?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Это мы обсуждали в самом начале темы.Хоть0,(0)1%,процесс пойдет.


нет... ну или пойдёт, но тоже на 0,1 %, что несущественно...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Кто конкретно?


например, моя скромная персона  :smilies:

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Одного мало,надо хотя-бы трех.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Одного мало,надо хотя-бы трех.


Ищите и обрящите...  :mig:

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Кроме Вас,специалистов нет в этой теме,получается.Как же так,половина населения с высшим образованием,половина из них юристы и экономисты и никто не может поставить авторитетную точку.Не ленитесь,братцы,внесите ясность.А может,качество образования такое и этот момент не освещался в процессе или обходился стороной.Ведь кто пишет учебники по экономике?Те же персонажи,кто дает в рост.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А может,качество образования такое и этот момент не освещался в процессе или обходился стороной.Ведь кто пишет учебники по экономике?Те же персонажи,кто дает в рост.


Пишут книжки учёные, а дают в рост бизнесмены - это разные люди...

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Этим ученым платят за нужную теорию эти бизнесмены.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Этим ученым платят за нужную теорию эти бизнесмены.


Никто ничего специально не платит... в нашей стране, по крайней мере...

----------


## Antony

Вот здесь:
http://dotu.ru/2004/03/06/20040306-kr_kurs/
в разделе 6.3. "Основы теории подобия макроэкономических систем" математически строго доказано, что любая величина ссудного процента по кредиту приводит к разрушению экономики общества.
И спорить здесь и приводить цитаты из священных писаний или свои "мнения" по этому поводу не стоит. Всё доказано математически. *Я думаю что на этом можно поставить точку в вопросе "Допустимо ростовщичество или недопустимо?".*

----------


## Дмитрий_И

это не авторитетно. коб это современная кали южная политика и не более того. они рассматривают процессы которые уже находятся в гуне невежества. О тонких процессах у них вообще все плохо, они не знают что такое карма и реинкарнация. Они не знают что существует Богиня процветания, которая полностью контролирует экономику любого государства, в тем более они не знают, какие законы способствуют развитию или деградации экономики.
Не приводите пожалуйста больше примеры *не авторитетных* источников.
ману самхита намного авторитетней чем концепция коб.

----------


## Antony

> это не авторитетно. коб это современная кали южная политика и не более того. они рассматривают процессы которые уже находятся в гуне невежества. О тонких процессах у них вообще все плохо, они не знают что такое карма и реинкарнация. Они не знают что существует Богиня процветания, которая полностью контролирует экономику любого государства, в тем более они не знают, какие законы способствуют развитию или деградации экономики.
> Не приводите пожалуйста больше примеры *не авторитетных* источников.
> ману самхита намного авторитетней чем концепция коб.


Причём здесь КОБ???
Вы вообще читали что там написано? Раздел посвящён математическому описанию влияния ссудного ростовщического процента на экономику. Для вас математика не является авторитетным источником?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Antony вы слышали историю про сапожника и брахмана? послушайте на досуге

Вы понимаете, что здесь речь идет не об отдельной какой-то экономической модели. Это кали-юга сейчас вся экономика в невежестве. ВЫ приводите примеры невежественной экономики и сопоставляете с ней абсолютно нейтральные процессы. Мы не рассматриваем тут экономику какого-либо государства в калю-югу, это во первых.
Во вторых, как я уже писал, любую экономику контролирует Богиня Лакшми, если в государстве во главе стоят благочестивые кшатрии и брахманы, то даже если ссуда будет 100%, государство будет процветать, и никакая математика не даст этому объяснение.

Вы ошиблись форумом, если приводите доводы из категории невежества. Но раз на то вопрос, то ответьте пожалуйста и не убегайте от вопроса
каким образом нарушится экономика страны, если я завтра займу 1000 рублей у человека, а когда получу зарплату, я отдам этому человеку например 1100 рублей?
еще вопрос, каким образом нарушится экономика, если я завтра пойду подстригусь за 100 рублей, я ведь тем самым тоже создам подобный коллапс, человек ничего не производит, а деньги утекают


P.s. я спрашивал у предстаителей доту, что для них Кришна, они ответили, что это эгрегор. Понимаете, какое невежество, а вы тут ссылки приводите.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Математика--царица наук,против неё не попрёшь.Лакшми и другие дэваты влияют на нас посредством законов мат.мира,в том числе математики.
Хоть вопрос не ко мне,но я слышал эту историю, не вижу связи с предметом дискуссии.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Математика--царица наук,против неё не попрёшь


нужно понимать, что есть разные уровни математики. Та, о которой идет речь, очень примитивная, находящаяся в гуне невежества, не дает правильного анализа. Калиюжный инструмент анализирует калиюжную экономику. Смешно. 

Это примерно как астрология на каждый день по телевизору, незнающий человек будет доказывать, что они научно правы.




> Лакшми и другие дэваты влияют на нас посредством законов


пусть будет так, какая разница. Если в государстве благочестивые правители, то даже если в этом государстве ничего не будет, кроме навозных червей как предмета экономики, то это государство будет процветать, Богиня Лакшми за этим проследит и проконтролирует процветание.
А если с правителями все плохо, то даже если государство будет просто так давать деньги в долг, то оно в любом случае потерпит поражение.

убедительная просьба в размышлениях над данным вопросом не использовать вырезки из газет или спекуляции современных ученых

----------


## Antony

> любую экономику контролирует Богиня Лакшми, *если в государстве во главе стоят благочестивые кшатрии и брахманы, то даже если ссуда будет 100%, государство будет процветать, и никакая математика не даст этому объяснение*


 :stena: 




> нужно понимать, что есть разные уровни математики. Та, о которой идет речь, очень примитивная, находящаяся в гуне невежества


Дмитрий_И, я благодарю вас, вы очень повеселили меня, я смеялся буквально до слёз.
А ещё я узнал что математика делится на гуны. И арифметика относится к гуне невежества :rgunimagu:

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Antony вы слышали о таком священном писании как Шримад Бхагаватам? Знаете кто такой Прабхупада?
по всей видимости вы форумом ошиблись
а знаете, что существуют законы кармы и реинкарнации? 
и что существует 33 миллиона Полубогов? и что они полностью контролируют каждый уголок вселенной, вплоть до вашего пищеварения. И вы не в силах будете отменить их решения, если вдруг начнется болеть желудок.




> А ещё я узнал что математика делится на гуны


она не делится на гуны. В ней могут преобладать те или иные гуны. Это разные вещи, или еще разжевать подробней?

и хотелось бы услышать ответ на вопрос, который я выше писал. Если ответа не поступит, то вы всего лишь подтвердите абсолютное не знание и не понимание того, о чем говорите.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Отвечу завтра, сегодня очень сильно занят, извиняюсь.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Причём здесь КОБ???
> Вы вообще читали что там написано? Раздел посвящён математическому описанию влияния ссудного ростовщического процента на экономику. Для вас математика не является авторитетным источником?


Математика это конечно хорошо, только вот экономика - это не математика... :biggrin1:  Есть много математических доказательств относительно экономики - где доказываются совершенно абсурднейшие вещи... Например, есть стройные теории, математически описывающие оптимальное экономическое поведение потребителей, участников рынка и т.д. Только вот к реальности многие из них вообще никакого отношения не имеют, являясь чисто математическими схоластическими упражнениями, а другие если и имеют к окружающей реальности хоть какое-то отношение - то очень опосредованное. Поэтому помимо "строго математических доказательств" нужно иметь ещё какие-то доводы в пользу того, применимы ли вообще подобные доказательства в отношении реальной экономики или нет... :smilies:

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Дмитрий,причем здесь ШБ,полубоги и пищеварение?Вы уводите внимание от основного вопроса.Никто не смог опровергнуть,что ссудный процент неизбежно приводит к коллапсу.Это и так понятно,а тут ещё математически подтверждается.Так что,этот вопрос закрыт.Возвращаемся к изначальному--как и почему такое утверждение могло появиться в ИВН?Вот это то,что надо выяснять.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Дмитрий,причем здесь ШБ,полубоги и пищеварение?Вы уводите внимание от основного вопроса.Никто не смог опровергнуть,что ссудный процент неизбежно приводит к коллапсу.Это и так понятно,а тут ещё математически подтверждается.Так что,этот вопрос закрыт.Возвращаемся к изначальному--как и почему такое утверждение могло появиться в ИВН?Вот это то,что надо выяснять.


ничего ещё не закрыто и не понятно - Дмитрий привёл банальный арифметический пример, который идёт вразрез с упомянутой теорией - я завтра подробнее ещё с тем текстом познакомлюсь и в тему добавлю ещё по существу...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Ачйута Риши дас при всем к вам уважении повторю вопрос
каким образом экономика окажется в коллапсе, если я завтра займу 1 000 рублей, а отдам через месяц 1 100 рублей?

----------


## Дамир

> Ачйута Риши дас при всем к вам уважении повторю вопрос
> каким образом экономика окажется в коллапсе, если я завтра займу 1 000 рублей, а отдам через месяц 1 100 рублей?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

в видео ролике шудра вайше объясняет как ему надо жить. Смешно. 
Зависть одна из серьезных причин деградации сознания. Телесная концепция крепнет со скоростью света.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> каким образом экономика окажется в коллапсе, если я завтра займу 1 000 рублей, а отдам через месяц 1 100 рублей?


я немного расширю вопрос адресованный Ачйута Риши
вот смотрите, я занял у человека 1 т.р. отдал 1100, т.е. за пользование услугой я отдал 100 рублей
внимание, а если допустим я снимаю помещение в аренду, хожу на платные консультации по юриспруденции, подстригаюсь, плачу за уборку двора, ведь я таким же образом с зарплаты отдаю эти сто рублей, ни чем не обеспеченные.
Ачйута Риши тогда наша экономика давно должны была так сильно рухнуть, что от тряски на Брахмалоке бы яблоки с деревьев попадали )
как думаете?

----------


## Antony

> Математика это конечно хорошо, только вот экономика - это не математика... Есть много математических доказательств относительно экономики - где доказываются совершенно абсурднейшие вещи... Например, есть стройные теории, математически описывающие оптимальное экономическое поведение потребителей, участников рынка и т.д. Только вот к реальности многие из них вообще никакого отношения не имеют, являясь чисто математическими схоластическими упражнениями, а другие если и имеют к окружающей реальности хоть какое-то отношение - то очень опосредованное. Поэтому помимо "строго математических доказательств" нужно иметь ещё какие-то доводы в пользу того, применимы ли вообще подобные доказательства в отношении реальной экономики или нет...


Я пишу *конкретно.* Если вы считаете, что в данном случае математическое доказательство неверно, прошу привести конкретно формулу, которая неверно описывает влияние ростовщичества на экономику.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> что в данном случае математическое доказательство неверно


Antony почему вы не хотите понять, что современная экономика никуда не годится, и рассматривать ее в качестве базиса это неверно. Например, тоже самое как рассматривать философа в ВУЗе как представителя брахмана, это же бред полный.

Antony и все же не убегайте от вопроса, повторю в сотый раз
каким образом экономика окажется в коллапсе, если я завтра займу у соседа 1 000 рублей, а отдам через месяц 1 100 рублей?

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> я немного расширю вопрос адресованный Ачйута Риши
> вот смотрите, я занял у человека 1 т.р. отдал 1100, т.е. за пользование услугой я отдал 100 рублей
> 
> Это мелочи,другое дело,когда у целого социального класса такая деятельность является основной.
> 
> внимание, а если допустим я снимаю помещение в аренду, хожу на платные консультации по юриспруденции, подстригаюсь, плачу за уборку двора, ведь я таким же образом с зарплаты отдаю эти сто рублей, ни чем не обеспеченные.
> 
> В данном случае оплачивается реальная услуга,не понимаю,почему эти деньги ничем не обеспечены.
> 
> ...


А так и есть,начиная с 1913 года(начало деятельности ФРС)пошло-поехало.1 мир.война(1914)сразу же,перекройка карты Европы,революции в России,сухой закон и Великая экономическая депрессия в Америке,2 мир.война и так далее до сего дня.Экономические кризисы происходят регулярно с определёнными интервалами,в которые надувается кредитный пузырь.Это период стабильности.Потом,для выхода из тупика,когда все не могут расплатиться по кредитам,устраивается мировая война или много локальных,пузырь сдувается,и так по кругу.
Можете ли припомнить экономические кризисы в 19 веке и ранее?Нет их,потому что ссудный процент не лежал в основе экономической деятельности человечества.Хотя были ростовщики на бытовом уровне.Это отвечает так же на ваш вопрос про 1000 и 1100 рейхсмарок.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

я не понял из вашего сообщения, подстригаться я могу ходить или нет? коллапс ближе станет если я буду ходить подстригаться за сто рублей?
чтобы отмести шелуху от рассматриваемого вопроса, спрошу очень просто
если я сегодня даю мешок зерна человеку на посадку, но требую вернуть 1 мешок и стакан зерна после сбора урожая, экономика будет в коллапсе?

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Зерно это не деньги,оно растёт,поэтому такая ситуация не опасна.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Зерно это не деньги,оно растёт,поэтому такая ситуация не опасна.


таким образом если государство будет использовать денежный эквивалент в видео зерна, то такое ростовщичество не будет рушить экономику и будет одним из инструментов экономического развития в области сельского хозяйства.
я правильно понял?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Математика--царица наук,против неё не попрёшь.


У Кришны своя математика. Законы этого мира не подчиняются упрощенным математическим моделям. Посмотрите, например, свою собственную подпись: 1-1=1

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> таким образом если государство будет использовать денежный эквивалент в видео зерна, то такое ростовщичество не будет рушить экономику и будет одним из инструментов экономического развития в области сельского хозяйства.
> я правильно понял?


Да.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> У Кришны своя математика. Законы этого мира не подчиняются упрощенным математическим моделям. Посмотрите, например, свою собственную подпись: 1-1=1


Это математика духовного мира,см.ШИ Обращение.
Здесь речь идет о законах мат.мира,где 1-1=0,вследствии чего всего всем нехватает,поэтому приходится изобретать распредилительные схемы.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Как раз в ШИ сказано, что всем всего хватит, если не брать чужое.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Вот я и говорю,что ссудный процент--это способ взять всё и ещё останутся должны.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> таким образом если государство будет использовать денежный эквивалент в видео зерна, то такое ростовщичество не будет рушить экономику и будет одним из инструментов экономического развития в области сельского хозяйства.
> я правильно понял?





> Да.


что и требовалось доказать, ростовщичество ни грех, и может быть использовано в развитии экономических отношений посредством вайш
а вы тут со своими схемами калиюжными

сегодня даже есть ученые, которые доказали, что молоко пить вредно, и мясо есть полезно высоко научным анализом




> Как раз в ШИ сказано, что всем всего хватит


много раз в лекциях слышал, что во вселенной даже если каждый будет бил гейтсом, то ресурсов этих хватит всем, какие бы обстоятельства не были на тот момент. Карма будет реализована в любом случае.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Да,если каждый будет брать свою долю,не посягая на остальное,понимая,кому всё пренадлежит.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> таким образом если государство будет использовать денежный эквивалент в видео зерна, то такое ростовщичество не будет рушить экономику и будет одним из инструментов экономического развития в области сельского хозяйства.
> я правильно понял?


Дополню,что в таком случае производство зерна не должно быть монополизировано группой лиц без права производить его всем,кто захочет.

----------


## николааевич

Предлагаю разделить обсуждение на два вопроса:
1 - является ли ростовщичество грехом с точки зрения Вед? Пока что ответ только один - нет (наставления Кришны вайшьям).
2 - верны ли выводы КОБа? 

Мое мнение. Раз Кришна говорит, что это дхарма вайшьев, значит так оно и есть. Опровергать слова Кришны цитатами из Библии и Корана некорректно. Так как эти писания учитывали место-время-обстоятельства. Т.е. очевидно что слова Кришны надо правильно применять. Неправильное применение слов Кришны - ошибка.

Почему КОБ против ссуд. Очевидно, мотив политический. Если давать ссуды может только замкнутый круг лиц, то со временем эти лица станут обладать и властью. В ведические времена кшатрии не зависели от вайшьей, поэтому этого перехода и не было. Сейчас кшатриев можно купить, поэтому богатство=экономическая_власть=политическа_власть. Таковы реалии и их надо учитывать.

Всегда ли ссудный процент разушает экономику? Нет не всегда. Ссуду можно выдавать под потребление, а можно под созидание (бизнес). В первом случае экономика работает в зоне риска. Во втором - все ок, если процент невысокий. Т.е. идет польза.

Утверждения "математика доказала" неприемлимы в сфере экономики. Т.к. в данной сфере ВСЕ мат. теории отталкиваются от некиих начальных условий, справедливость которых оцениватся чисто эмоционально. И хотя математика действительно строгая наука, возможность её неправильного применения существует всегда. Здесь уже были приведены логические доводы, которые показывают слабые места КОБа. Есть наверняка и другие.

Т.е. есть шастры, есть анумана и есть шабда. Одно не должно мешать другому.

----------


## Sukhananda das

Прежде чем говорить о процентах, неплохо было бы понять, что такое современные деньги и что(кто) является их источником и почему. 

Одно дело, если к фермеру пришел сосед и просит пару тонн зерна для сева с обещанием отдать 2.5 тонны после уборки и другое, когда само государство получает деньги под процент от структуры, которая юридически выведена из подчинения ему. Откуда и зачем взялся этот заранее неотдаваемый процент? 

Сейчас деньги не привязаны ни к товарам, ни к золоту. Несмотря на определенные усилия со стороны государств, банки непрозрачны. Очевидно, что это все может плохо кончиться. 

ЗЫ Кто-то сможет доступно объяснить мне, что такое инфляция и откуда она берется? И почему в некоторых странах она близка к нулю, а в некоторых (как в России) к 20% годовых (официальные 6% могут идти лесом)?

----------


## Дамир

Когда денег больше, чем производимых страной товаров ! О наличии золота в России, и говорить не приходится.

----------


## николааевич

> Одно дело, если к фермеру пришел сосед и просит пару тонн зерна для сева с обещанием отдать 2.5 тонны после уборки и другое, когда само государство получает деньги под процент от структуры, которая юридически выведена из подчинения ему. Откуда и зачем взялся этот заранее неотдаваемый процент?


Это просто вопрос власти, не более. Это даже не экономика.




> Сейчас деньги не привязаны ни к товарам, ни к золоту. Несмотря на определенные усилия со стороны государств, банки непрозрачны. Очевидно, что это все может плохо кончиться.


Деньгам не обязательно быть привязанными к чему либо. Достаточно установившейся договоренности. Главное помнить о том, что договоренность может быть нарушена (даже для привязанных денег). Поэтому хранить деньги в банках не есть идеал. Гораздо лучше их пускать в дело, т.е. инвестировать.




> ЗЫ Кто-то сможет доступно объяснить мне, что такое инфляция и откуда она берется? И почему в некоторых странах она близка к нулю, а в некоторых (как в России) к 20% годовых (официальные 6% могут идти лесом)?


Инфляция

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Сейчас деньги не привязаны ни к товарам, ни к золоту


Всё правильно, ключевое слово сейчас. Поэтому приводить современную калиюжную политику для примера это мягко говоря глупо. Таким же образом можно доказать что молоко пить вредно а мясо есть полезно.
Вопрос по существу решен.

----------


## Antony

> Мое мнение. Раз Кришна говорит, что это дхарма вайшьев, значит так оно и есть. Опровергать слова Кришны цитатами из Библии и Корана некорректно. Так как эти писания учитывали место-время-обстоятельства. Т.е. очевидно что слова Кришны надо правильно применять. Неправильное применение слов Кришны - ошибка.


Читайте обсуждение с начала. В оригинале Ш.Прабхупада пишет "banking", что переводится как "банковское дело". Так что *Кришна не разрешает ростовщичество для вайшьев*. Это ошибка или злой умысел переводчика последней версии "Кришна Верховная Личность Бога".

P.S.
В издании на русском языке от 1989г. в гл.24, на стр. 192 оно переведено как "банковское дело"

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Инфляция


Ну да, а время - это то, что показывают часы  :good:

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Кришна не разрешает ростовщичество для вайшьев


где это написано?
Банковское дело вообще-то включает в себя ростовщичество. Ростовщичество это нормальный вполне логичный процесс для банка. Если о банке шла речь.
Antony перечитайте все обсуждение сначала, вам тоже не помешает и не вводите в заблуждение гостей всякими родшидьдами и кобовцами и дотувцами.

----------


## Antony

> где это написано?


Где написано, что Кришна разрешает ростовщичество?



> Банковское дело вообще-то включает в себя ростовщичество. Ростовщичество это нормальный вполне логичный процесс для банка. Если о банке шла речь.


Для демона, да ещё и живущего в кали-югу, это конечно нормальный процесс.



> Antony перечитайте все обсуждение сначала, вам тоже не помешает и не вводите в заблуждение гостей всякими родшидьдами и кобовцами и дотувцами.


Приведите мою цитату, где я писал о ротшильдах, кобовцах и дотувцах. Если вы этого не сделаете, то вас справедливо можно назвать лжецом.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Приведите мою цитату, где я писал о ротшильдах, кобовцах и дотувцах. Если вы этого не сделаете, то вас справедливо можно назвать лжецом.


ваше сообщение 113 в нем ссылка на КОБ



> Для демона, да ещё и живущего в кали-югу, это конечно нормальный процесс.


ну хорошо пусть будет так.
Antony скажите каким образом я причиню вред кокой-либо если займу кому-либо мешок зерна и получу обратно мешок и стакан? 
ответьте на вопрос не убегайте в сотый раз от ответственности, а то складывает впечатление троллинга.

перечитайте сообщение 143 очень разумно и просто написано для понимания, что ростовщичество это естественный процесс для вайш

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Антон,предлагаю игнорировать выпады Дмитрия и Николаича,они растаскивают сознание читателя,какие-то кобы у них,уводят от темы,подкидывают лишнее.Не стоит,я думаю,распыляться,кто хотел что-то сказать,сказал.Мы на форуме не для чесания языка,а для установления истины,с ними к истине не приблизишься.Харе Кришна.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А так и есть,начиная с 1913 года(начало деятельности ФРС)пошло-поехало.1 мир.война(1914)сразу же,перекройка карты Европы,революции в России,сухой закон и Великая экономическая депрессия в Америке,2 мир.война и так далее до сего дня.Экономические кризисы происходят регулярно с определёнными интервалами,в которые надувается кредитный пузырь.Это период стабильности.Потом,для выхода из тупика,когда все не могут расплатиться по кредитам,устраивается мировая война или много локальных,пузырь сдувается,и так по кругу.
> Можете ли припомнить экономические кризисы в 19 веке и ранее?Нет их,потому что ссудный процент не лежал в основе экономической деятельности человечества.Хотя были ростовщики на бытовом уровне.Это отвечает так же на ваш вопрос про 1000 и 1100 рейхсмарок.


Экономические циклические кризисы начались с 19 века, а точнее с 1825 г. - первый кризис в Великобритании - хотя ряд экономистов называют ещё более раннюю дату...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Ачйута Риши дас в каком месте я ушел от темы?
все чётко и предельно ясно
ростовщичество ни грех и может являться естественным состоянием для вайш и инструментом для экономического процветания, пример с зерном тому явное подтверждение
убедительная просьба не тролить

----------


## Дамир

> Антон,предлагаю игнорировать выпады Дмитрия и Николаича,они растаскивают сознание читателя,какие-то кобы у них,уводят от темы,подкидывают лишнее.Не стоит,я думаю,распыляться,кто хотел что-то сказать,сказал.Мы на форуме не для чесания языка,а для установления истины,с ними к истине не приблизишься.Харе Кришна.


Точно, я так и думал, это пятая колона  :cool:

----------


## Дмитрий_И

не понимаю зачем в этой теме тролить, если ничего нет в противовес, то лучше мимо пройти

----------


## VitaliyT

"Давать деньги в рост -это значит лишь создавать долги (то есть множить горе), при этом не создавая ничего нового своим трудом (ни сущности, ни предмета).
Деньги пущенные в производство приносят ПРИБАВОЧНУЮ стоимость в процессе самого производства. В этом случае процент является отражением НОВОЙ ПРОИЗВЕДЕННОЙ стоимости. 
А ростовщичество само по себе создает новый долг, НЕ СОЗДАВАЯ под него новую стоимость.Множа таким образом НИЧЕМ НЕ ОБЕСПЕЧЕННЫЕ долги,которые НИКОГДА никто не сможет отдать.А это есть РАБСТВО.
Нельзя отдать то,что НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ. Прибавочный процент,если он не обеспечен прибавочной стоимостью НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ в природе. Каждый новый рубль,пущенный в экономику Центральным Банком СРАЗУ прикручивается процентом в момент распределения от ЦБ к ком.банкам. Этот процент НЕ ОБЕСПЕЧЕН ничем. Чтоб его отдать - нужно СНОВА выпустить деньги,которые в момент выпуска ОПЯТЬ будут увеличены процентом, которого НЕТ.И так происходит в случае ЛЮБОГО ростовщичества ( будь это ЦБ,комбанки или иной любой ростовщический бизнес).Плодятся долги,которые НЕ ОБЕСПЕЧЕНЫ ничем,соответственно их нельзя отдать В ИТОГЕ.Те случаи,когда долги временно кем-то отдаются с процентами НЕ УМЕНЬШАЮТ общую сумму долга, так как НЕ УВЕЛИЧИВАЮТ денежную массу в целом аналогично существующему СОВОКУПНОМУ долгу всех перед всеми ( а в итоге- всех перед ростовщиками,которые и СОЗДАЛИ этот необеспеченный долг, главные из которых - Центральные банки)."
- доступным языком.
ХАРЕ КРШНА

----------


## Дмитрий_И

VitaliyT вам вопрос
каким образом я увеличу горе если займу кому-либо мешок зерна и получу обратно мешок и стакан после убора урожая?

----------


## VitaliyT

Тот, кому Вы заняли мешок зерна, может вырастить сам, или ему может помочь кто-то вырастить еще зерна, при этом создавая ЦЕННОСТЬ. Зерно растет, благодаря тому, что Кришна посылает нам дожди.
Таким образом, в природе существует такая естественная возможность (не буду углубляться в тему как эти дожди нам даются) выращивать зерно и отдать его. Т.е. такой долг отдать можно, хотя бы теоретически. А долг кредитный отдать в принципе невозможно. Имеется ввиду совокупный долг. Почитайте ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО пост. Там есть ВСЕ ОТВЕТЫ на Ваши вопросы. Харе Кршна. Нет времени на болтовню.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

VitaliyT т.е. ростовщичество с зерном играет конструктивную роль?
так?

----------


## VitaliyT

Кстати, насчет бизнес-проектов и развития общества преданных.

Имеются конструктивные идеи, предлагаю собираться, хотя бы, онлайн грихастхам для обсуждения и поэтапного решения насущных вопросов. Если будет план, то и реализовывать будет что. Нужен открытый форум на тему будущего нашей жизни, общества, планов развития, для детей, нас самих и прочее. У меня сейчас нет времени активно заняться организацией такого форума, но со временем так или иначе он должен будет начаться. Но сейчас я готов на уровне участия в таком форуме думать открыто с разумными преданными. ХАРЕ КРШНА

P.S. Давайте надеяться на разум в нас, который дает нам Кришна, но не на ИСККОН только и на случай.

ВСЁ ЧТО НАМ НУЖНО ДЛЯ УСПЕХА - ЭТО СУМЕТЬ ДОГОВОРИТЬСЯ. НИ ДЕНЬГИ, НИ СВЯЗИ, НИ ЧТО ИНОЕ НАМ НЕ НУЖНО, ЭТО ВТОРИЧНО. ПЕРВИЧНО - НАШЕ МЫШЛЕНИЕ И УМЕНИЕ ДОГОВАРИВАТЬСЯ.

мой скайп aapl.ru - сайта такого нет, сразу предупреждаю.

----------


## VitaliyT

Дмитрий_И
Что я действительно понял, так это то, что любая деятельность без Кришны - это 0. Шрила Прабхупада четко это донес до моего сознания. Поэтому сама по себе деятельность, будь то так сказать законная или незаконная, карма или викарма, это по сути всё КАРМА. А нам нужна АКАРМА. Я думаю, это главное. Харе Кршна.

----------


## николааевич

> Читайте обсуждение с начала. В оригинале Ш.Прабхупада пишет "banking", что переводится как "банковское дело". Так что *Кришна не разрешает ростовщичество для вайшьев*. Это ошибка или злой умысел переводчика последней версии "Кришна Верховная Личность Бога".
> P.S.
> В издании на русском языке от 1989г. в гл.24, на стр. 192 оно переведено как "банковское дело"


Где Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что банковское дело и ростовшичество - это разные вещи? Эти термины обычные синонимы в обиходном выражении. А домысливать за Шрилу Прабхупаду не стоит - все, что он хотел сказать, он сказал.

----------


## николааевич

> Ну да, а время - это то, что показывают часы


Так а чем Вам ответ не понравился? "Инфляция" - это изестный термин, и в моей ссылке он описан очень хорошо, я сам такое определение и применяю.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Где Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что банковское дело и ростовшичество - это разные вещи? Эти термины обычные синонимы в обиходном выражении. А домысливать за Шрилу Прабхупаду не стоит - все, что он хотел сказать, он сказал.


Проблема в том, что эти термины - не совсем синонимы - и говорить с уверенностью за Прабхупаду, что он имел в виду я бы всё-таки не стал

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Проблема в том, что эти термины - не совсем синонимы


давайте рассуждать разумно. Прабхупада не писал книги для экономистов в пятом поколении, и если провести опрос людей на улице и спросить считают ли они что кредитование и банковская деятельность это одно целое, то естественно они ответят положительно на этот вопрос. Это крайне чем очевидный факт.

Кроме того, когда Прабхупада писал книги, то банковская деятельность уже включала в себя ростовщичество, при чем эта деятельность являлась одной из основных деятельности банка. 
И если бы пришлось воздержаться от употребления словосочетания ростовщическая деятельность, то соответственно употребление словосочетания банковская деятельность тоже было бы не уместно. Это тоже крайне очевидный факт.

----------


## николааевич

> давайте рассуждать разумно. Прабхупада не писал книги для экономистов в пятом поколении, и если провести опрос людей на улице и спросить считают ли они что кредитование и банковская деятельность это одно целое, то естественно они ответят положительно на этот вопрос. Это крайне чем очевидный факт.
> 
> Кроме того, когда Прабхупада писал книги, то банковская деятельность уже включала в себя ростовщичество, при чем эта деятельность являлась одной из основных деятельности банка. 
> 
> И если бы пришлось воздержаться от употребления словосочетания ростовщическая деятельность, то соответственно употребление словосочетания банковская деятельность тоже было бы не уместно. Это тоже крайне очевидный факт.


Именно так и написаны ВСЕ книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Если он употребляет какой-то современный термин, то именно в современом понимании. Иначе он употребляет санскрит. Все очень просто и незапутанно. 

Иначе тогда КАЖДОЕ его слово несло бы абсолютно непонятный смысл. И какова была бы ценность такого учения, абсолютно непонятного для 99,99999% людей?

Он ведь хотел, чтобы люди его поняли. Или кто-то считает иначе?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> давайте рассуждать разумно. Прабхупада не писал книги для экономистов в пятом поколении, и если провести опрос людей на улице и спросить считают ли они что кредитование и банковская деятельность это одно целое, то естественно они ответят положительно на этот вопрос. Это крайне чем очевидный факт.
> 
> Кроме того, когда Прабхупада писал книги, то банковская деятельность уже включала в себя ростовщичество, при чем эта деятельность являлась одной из основных деятельности банка. 
> И если бы пришлось воздержаться от употребления словосочетания ростовщическая деятельность, то соответственно употребление словосочетания банковская деятельность тоже было бы не уместно. Это тоже крайне очевидный факт.



Ещё раз хотелось бы акцентировать внимание, что термин ростовщичество Прабхупадой не применяется - речь может идти о банковской деятельности или кредитовании - но в реальности мы даже не знаем точно в каком состоянии все эти сферы 5000 лет назад там пребывали... и потом кому-то может не нравиться кредитование в принципе и человек может не принимать что это существовало тогда  но тогда существовали и гораздо более нелицеприятные вещи - например рабство или проституция - и об этом тоже упоминают Махабхарата и Бхагаватам, тогда чего ещё стесняться?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Именно так и написаны ВСЕ книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Если он употребляет какой-то современный термин, то именно в современом понимании. Иначе он употребляет санскрит. Все очень просто и незапутанно. 
> 
> Иначе тогда КАЖДОЕ его слово несло бы абсолютно непонятный смысл. И какова была бы ценность такого учения, абсолютно непонятного для 99,99999% людей?
> 
> Он ведь хотел, чтобы люди его поняли. Или кто-то считает иначе?


разговор идёт о том, что "банковская деятельность" и "ростовщичество" - это термины, которые имеют разную смысловую нагрузку - насколько я понял в оригинале своей книге Прабхупада использует слово - banking - но его в результате нельзя переводить как ростовщичество - это перевод, искажающие смысл термина, использованного Прабхупадой...

----------


## Макс_И

Харе Кришна ). Я особо не разбираюсь в теме, просто материал вспомнился ... давно на глаза попадалось.

Олицетворение Кали попросил дать ему еще что-нибудь, и в ответ на его мольбу царь разрешил ему жить там, где есть золото, *ибо там, где есть золото, царят ложь, опьянение, похоть, зависть и враждебность*.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Хотя Махараджа Парикшит дал Кали разрешение жить в четырех местах, ему было очень трудно найти их, потому что во времена царствования Махараджи Парикшита таких мест не было. Поэтому Кали попросил царя дать ему что-нибудь для осуществления своих гнусных целей. Тогда Махараджа Парикшит дал ему разрешение проживать в местах, где есть золото, так как там имеются все четыре уже упоминавшихся порока, и сверх того вражда. Так олицетворение Кали обрел «золотой стандарт». Согласно «Шримад-Бхагаватам», *золото поощряет ложь, одурманивание, проституцию, зависть и вражду.* Даже расчеты и денежное обращение на основе золотого стандарта плохи. *Денежное обращение на основе золотого стандарта зиждется на лжи, потому что денежные знаки не соответствуют золотому запасу*. Все это основано на лжи, поскольку денежные знаки выпускаются на сумму, превышающую стоимость реального золотого запаса. Это искусственное увеличение властями денежной массы приводит к проституированию государственной экономики. Цена товаров искусственно завышается из-за бумажных денег, т.е. искусственных денежных знаков. Настоящие деньги вытесняются бумажными.* Вместо бумажных денег в расчетах следует использовать настоящие золотые монеты*, и это остановит проституирование золота. Женщинам можно разрешить носить золотые украшения, контролируя не их качество, а количество. Это будет противодействовать похоти, зависти, вражде. Если в обращении будет настоящее золото в форме монет, тогда влияние золота, порождающее ложь, проституцию и прочее, прекратится само собой. Тогда не будет необходимости в министерстве по борьбе с моральным разложением на новый срок правления продажности и обмана.

ТЕКСТ Ш.Б.1.17.40

Итак, олицетворению Кали согласно указаниям Махараджи Парикшита, сына Уттары, было дозволено жить в этих пяти местах.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Таким образом, век Кали начался с установления золотого стандарта, а затем по всему миру неудержимо распространились ложь, употребление одурманивающих средств, бойни и проституция, и здравомыслящая часть населения стремится воспрепятствовать этому разложению. Способ противодействия этому был предложен выше, и каждый может воспользоваться им.

 Данешвара дас
Введение в принципы и практику духовной экономики - Экономической Системы, основанной на «Бхагавад-Гите»
про наличные деньги, кредиты и ростовщичество :

....Именно  таким  способом  небольшая  группа  людей контролирует и эксплуатирует  абсолютное  большинство,  которое  совершенно  не понимает, что происходит.
Из-за ограничения во времени  мы не можем детально  описать еще   один   немаловажный   фактор,   каким   является  то,  что современная денежная система  создана так, что  позволяет группе людей эксплуатировать и  контролировать большинство людей  путем обмана и манипуляций. Если  у них отнять необходимость  наличных денег и кредитов, они  лишатся средств эксплуатации и  контроля.  Это, конечно,  будет относиться  ко многим  уровням, начиная  с банковской элиты 
Всеохватывающие  преимущества  системы  Духовной Экономики  над  экономикой  наличных  денег и кредитов очевидны......

Можно  привести  еще  огромное  множество  доводов в пользу применения на практике Духовной  Экономики и против существующей в настоящее время  экономике наличных денег и кредита, но мы  не имеем возможности приводить их здесь (скоро выйдет книга на  эту тему)
...

2.  ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЕ ДЕНЕГ И КРЕДИТОВ
В ЗНАЧИТЕЛЬНОЙ СТЕПЕНИ ОГРАНИЧЕНО И СО ВРЕМЕНЕМ ПРЕКРАЩАЕТСЯ
Существует  множество  причин,  по  которым  мы   стремимся избегать использование  и со  временем прекратить  использование денег и  кредитов, включающие  в  себя  полный список нежелаемых результатов, перечисленных  в таблице  в конце  первой части. Но основной   причиной   является  то,   что  использование   денег привязывает нас  к понятию  «Я и  мое», что  противоречит учению Бхагавад-Гиты.
Критики  могут   постараться  опровергнуть   вышесказанное, упоминая  о  том,  что  Шрила  Прабхупада  имел доступ к большим суммам денег, но  они не оказали  на него такого  нежелательного влияния, и что таким же образом многие преданные смогут  духовно расти и использование денег не будет препятствием для этого.
В ответ на это  разрешите мне заявить, что  мы намереваемся
установить  экономический   образец,  основанный   на   духовных
принципах  Бхагавад-Гиты.  Конечно,  для  достижения  успеха   в
преданном  служении  нет  материальных  препятствий.  Однако  мы
пытаемся    произвести    такое    значительное     общественное
преобразование,  которое  произведет  огромный  эффект  во   все
мире,  и которое не может произвести никакая другая  группировка людей,  кроме   преданных! Такая  установка  обеспечивает    нас средствами  вывести  мир  из  этой  экономической  и  социальной трясины.
Еще раз взгляните на таблицу, суммирующую результаты  обеих экономических систем.  Общество ищет  пути разрешения  тех самых проблем,  которые  перечислены   в  колонке   материалистической экономики. Однако ищет  безрезультатно. Причиной этому  является то,  что  эти  проблемы  неотъемлемы  от  самого  устройства   и контролирования мировых экономик!
Эти результаты не являются  сюрпризом для тех, кто  знает о* махинациях  в  денежных  системах*.  Западная  история не раз нам демонстрировала  примеры   того,  как   люди,  ответственные   за денежное обращение  были не  в силах  удержаться от  того, чтобы искусственным путем не раздуть свои капиталы, не сделав  чего-то из  ничего. *Результатами  такой  инфляции*  были  и всегда будут *общественные  трагедии*.  В  своем  комментарии  к  первой  песне Шримад Бхагаватам Шрила Прабхупада пишет:
«Согласно   Шримад   Бхагаватам,   золото   поощряет  ложь,
одурманивание,  проституцию,  зависть  и  вражду. *Даже расчеты и
денежное обращение на основе золотого стандарта плохи*. * Денженое
обращение на основе денежного стандарта зиждется на лжи,  потому
что денежные знаки не  соответствуют золотому запасу* [это  ведет
к  инфляции  -  прим.  автора].  Это  искусственное   увеличение
властями   денежной    массы   приводит    к    проституированию
государственной экономики. Цена товаров искусственно  завышается из-за  бумажных  денег,  т.е.  искусственных  денежных   знаков.  Настоящие деньги вытесняются бумажными».
Ш.Б. 1.17.39
Не  говоря  уже  о  снижении ценности  денежного обращения, кредитные  манипуляции  создали  неоплатимый  долг  для грядущих поколений. В  настоящее время  на каждого  жителя США приходится $ 15 000  общественного долга. Каким  образом и когда  этот долг будет выплачен - вопрос риторический.  *Суть дела в том, что  как раз  через  кредит  происходит  закабаление  людей*. Вот почему в Библии  осуждается   ростовщичество  (кредит).   Мудрый   король Соломон считает: *«Сильный будет править слабым, и должник  будет рабом тому, кому должен»*.
Однако, это не является нежелательным результатом  для тех,
которые  получают   деньги.  Они   верно  служат   своей   цели,
перекачивая   богатства   от   бедных   к   богатым   с  большой
эффективностью, не думая  о широких массах  людей и доводя  этот процесс до такой  ситуации, в которой  *10% самых богатых  людей США владеют 60% всего богатства*. Любой изучающий историю  денег и денежных систем  быстро узнает об  ужасах и зле,  которое этот «механизм  выгоды»  позволил  беспринципным  принести  невинному неподозревающему  ничего  народу. И  что такие  негодяи  сделали мировые     правительства    своими    агентами,    официальными посланниками, придавая  этому обману больше законности и,  таким образом,  затрудняя  расшифровку  и  исправление  ситуации   для простого народа.
Мы   верим  Генри  Форду,  когда  он  говорит: «Хорошо, что публика не понимает, как  работает их денежная система.  Если бы они  это  понимали,  боюсь,  что  революция  бы  началась еще до завтрашнего утра». И почти  всегда в народном нажиме  существует угроза нависшего над нами несчастья, готового постигнуть нас  по причине нашей безответственной материальной деятельности».
Рассматривая  экономические  и  общественные проблемы нашей культуры,  заметим,  что  существует  гораздо  большая  проблема из-за  использования  денег   и  кредитов.  В   то  время,   как правильная финансовая  политика твердого  денежного обращения  и прекращение   использования   кредитов   может   разрешить   эти проблемы, история западного мира  свидетельствует о том, что  не существовало  ни   одного  правительства,   которое  смогло   бы избежать соблазна и с легкостью трюкача не пыталось бы  получить что-то  из  ничего.  Ни  одного!  И продвижение Кали-юги только усугубляет проблему.
     Вопроса  не  стоит,   так  сможем  ли   мы  стать   чистыми
преданными  и  вернуться  назад  к  Богу,  используя  деньги   и
кредиты. Вопрос в том, как мы можем использовать нашу  философию в  полном  масштабе  и  фактически  вести  общество к разрешению мировых  проблем.  Духовная   Экономика  является  средством   к достижению этого.

----------


## Макс_И

комментарий Ш.Б.1.17.38

Следуя по стопам Махараджи Парикшита, все главы государств должны заботиться о том, чтобы в государстве утвердились принципы религии: аскетизм, чистота, милосердие и правдивость, и всеми силами противодействовать распространению принципов безбожия: гордыни, запрещенных отношений с женщинами, т.е. проституции, употребления одурманивающих средств *и лживости.* Чтобы извлечь максимальную пользу из невыгодной сделки, можно отправить олицетворение Кали в места азартных игр, пьянства, проституции и скотобоен, если таковые имеются. Те, кто имеет такие безбожные привычки, могут упорядочить их, руководствуясь указаниями писаний. *Государства ни в коем случае не должны поощрять их.* 

Иными словами, государство должно решительно* пресечь все виды азартных игр*, пьянство, проституцию и обман. Государство, которое хочет остановить моральное разложение общества, может добиться этого, введя следующие принципы религии:

. Установить как минимум два дня обязательного поста в месяц (аскетизм). Даже с экономической точки зрения эти два постных дня позволят сберечь тонны продуктов и, кроме того, в целом улучшат состояние здоровья людей.

. Ввести обязательное бракосочетание юношей и девушек, достигших соответственно двадцати четырех и шестнадцати лет. В их совместном обучении в школах и колледжах нет вреда при условии, что юноши и девушки состоят в законном браке, а в случае возникновения интимной связи между обучающимися совместно юношей и девушкой, они должны вступить в брак, чтобы исключить недозволенные отношения. Развод поощряет проституцию, и его следует отменить.

. Граждане как индивидуально, так и совместно должны жертвовать до пятидесяти процентов своих доходов на создание духовной атмосферы в стране или обществе. Они должны проповедовать принципы «Бхагаватам» посредством: а) карма-йоги, то есть посвящения всей своей деятельности удовлетворению Господа; б) регулярного слушания «Шримад-Бхагаватам» от авторитетов, то есть осознавших себя душ; в) совместного воспевания славы Господа дома или в местах богослужения; г) служения бхагаватам, занятым проповедью «Шримад-Бхагаватам»; д) проживания в таком месте, где атмосфера насыщена сознанием Бога. Если управлять государством указанными выше методами, сознание Бога естественно распространится повсюду.

Считается, что всевозможные азартные игры и *даже сделки, связанные со спекуляцией*, ведут к деградации человека, и если в государстве поощряются азартные игры, *в нем полностью исчезает правдивость*.

----------


## николааевич

> Ещё раз хотелось бы акцентировать внимание, что термин ростовщичество Прабхупадой не применяется - речь может идти о банковской деятельности или кредитовании - но в реальности мы даже не знаем точно в каком состоянии все эти сферы 5000 лет назад там пребывали...


Банковское дело это и есть ростовщичество в чистом виде. Не надо придумывать какие-то новые определения "банковского дела".

----------


## николааевич

> разговор идёт о том, что "банковская деятельность" и "ростовщичество" - это термины, которые имеют разную смысловую нагрузку


Данная смысловая нагрузка должна быть общепризнанной и ссылки на различия должны быть в открытом доступе. Не могли бы Вы их привести. Заранее говорю, что мнение гиперфанатичных преданных в данном контексте бессмысленны.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

chaitanya вы привели хорошие стихи. 
Но посмотрите на вопрос не с точки зрения демоничного содержания, а наоборот, когда вайшья путем ростовщичества желает блага государству, и действует из не из корыстных побуждений. 
Можно приводить массу примеров корыстной деятельность, но ведь мы сейчас обсуждаем именно бескорыстное ростовщичество, а тот процент, который приходит обратно, он всего лишь идет на дальнейшие развитие государства. 

Хотелось бы обратить внимание, что в этом вопросе несомненно большую роль играет карма государства и человека в отдельности. Если государству суждено разориться, то будет процент или нет, это государство разориться. И такое государство не нужно приводить в примеры.

А если у государства есть потенциал, то соответственно процент от ростовщичества-банковской деятельности (что одно и тоже) будет всем на благо, вайши получат свой результат, все остальные возможность развиваться.

Соблюдая принцип не присваивание чужого, ростовщичество становится мощнейшим инструментов против голода и других плохих ситуаций.

Как я уже выше писал для меня авторитетно мнение шастр а не различные спикуляции, а *ману-самхита* объясняет для всех, что ростовщичество это вид деятельности вайш. А как они будут это осуществлять, это уже другой вопрос, на благо себе или на благо дхарме.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Данная смысловая нагрузка должна быть общепризнанной и ссылки на различия должны быть в открытом доступе. Не могли бы Вы их привести. Заранее говорю, что мнение гиперфанатичных преданных в данном контексте бессмысленны.


Я уже приводил в этой теме объяснение отличия банковского дела от ростовщичества, которого придерживается, по крайней мере современная экономическая наука. Могу добавить ещё как минимум указание на необходимость соизмерения средней рентабельности в промышленности и банковского процента - если последний в отрасли не превышает половины (по другим оценкам - одной трети) от величины средней прибыли, тогда мы не можем говорить о ростовщичестве на том основании, что капитальный поток от получения процентов банками растёт медленее, чем у собственников промышленных предприятий и у первых не формируются экономические предпосылки для возможности перекупки - т.е. перехвата собственности у тех же промышленников. Тот же самый принцип работает и применительно торговле, а также любым другим хозяйственным сферам... Мы имеем подобную ситуацию во многих развитых современных странах с их дешёвым капиталом, низкими ссудными процентными ставками и т.д.
Конечно в современной России всё по другому с её высокими банковскими процентами - здесь в этом смысле можно говорить о таком современном издании ростовщичества - но если говорить о непосредственных причинах высокой процентной ставки в России, то их несколько в т.ч. и инфляция...

Если же возвратиться к терминологии - можно банально открыть англо-русский словарь и сравнить понятия "банковское дело" и "ростовщичество". В выпавших у меня восьми переводах английского 6 имели отношение исключительно к ростовщичеству (в основном с негативной коннотацией как и следовало предположить) и только в двух случаях терминология могла быть использована и применительно собственно к банкингу - но на практике она наверное также не часто используется, в виду наверное тех же элементов негативизма и отличия от традиционно применяемых здесь категориях... На этом основании я и предположил, что если бы Прабхупаде надо было акцентировать внимание именно на ростовщичестве - он бы и использовал в книге соответствующую терминологию, а не тот же банкинг, который как ростовщичество не переводится...

----------


## николааевич

> ...но ведь мы сейчас обсуждаем именно бескорыстное ростовщичество...


Нет бескорыстного ростовшичества, торговли, с/х, ремесел и т.д. За все должна быть своя плата. Если Кришна сказал можно, то никакие кобовцы не должны вводить в заблуждение. Хоть держать глаза открытыми тоже нужно.

----------


## николааевич

> На этом основании я и предположил, что если бы Прабхупаде надо было акцентировать внимание именно на ростовщичестве - он бы и использовал в книге соответствующую терминологию, а не тот же банкинг, который как ростовщичество не переводится...


Вы сравниваете общее и частности. Давать деньги в рост - это один из видов банковского дела. Т.е., когда Шрила Прабхупада пишет "банковское дело", то "ростовшичество" сюда входит априори. Так УЖЕ принято. И Прабхупада знал об этом, когда писал свои книги. Не надо быть умней его.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Т.е., когда Шрила Прабхупада пишет "банковское дело", то "ростовшичество" сюда входит априори. Так УЖЕ принято. И Прабхупада знал об этом, когда писал свои книги. Не надо быть умней его.


всё правильно. эти понятия могут разграничивать в узких научных кругах, но для общественность одно без другого просто невообразимо. С этим трудно поспорить. 
Встает вопрос, Прабхупада писал книги для узких кругов? конечно нет.
В тем более *шастры* говорят о том, что* ростовщичество это законная естественная деятельность для вайш*.

----------


## Макс_И

Харе Кришна.




> Как я уже выше писал для меня авторитетно мнение шастр а не различные спикуляции,* а ману-самхита объясняет для всех*, что ростовщичество это вид деятельности вайш. А как они будут это осуществлять, это уже другой вопрос, на благо себе или на благо дхарме.


Разных переводов Бхагавад Гиты тоже много ... не считать же нам теперь их все авторитетными ?  Я вообще слышал что принимать можно лишь те утверждения из неизвестных шастр которые цитировал Шрила Прабхупада лично. Да и переводов этой самой Ману самхиты много разных, какой выбрать чтобы не ошибиться ? и вдруг она давалась для того времени что для нас уже не совсем актуально... Поэтому нужен святой или гуру если он скажет следовать чему то оттуда то ок)... Кроме того цитировать шастры это конешно хорошо, но разум тоже нужно применять, тем более на реальных примерах из жизни мы видим к чему приводит ростовщичество, ярлык коб здесь непричем, потому что об этом же упоминается даже в Коране и даже в Библии и даже в Шримад Бхагаватам в стихе выше про золотой запас.

 Майк Робинсон. Вот здесь у меня есть цитата, и мне хотелось бы, чтобы вы пояснили ее. Перед тем как я пришел, ваши люди дали мне книгу, и в ней вы говорите о том, что «*религия, не имеющая рациональной основы* - просто *сентиментальность*». Не могли бы вы объяснить это?
 Шрила Прабхупада. Большинство религиозных людей говорят: «Мы верим...» Но чего стоит их вера? *Можно верить и в то, что на самом деле неправильно*. Некоторые христиане, например, говорят: «Мы верим, что у животных нет души». Это неверно. Они считают, что у животных нет души, потому что хотят употреблять в пищу их плоть, на самом же деле у животных есть душа.
"Философия без религии – это сухие спекуляции; религия без философии – это сентиментальность, а иногда фанатизм"
Шрила Прабхупада: Смысл есть. Правила, которым следуют в обществе, должны быть составлены на основе философии. Иначе все это – сентиментальность. Половинчатые меры. Религия без философии – это сентиментальность, а философия без религии – пустое умствование. *Философия и религия должны идти рука об руку.* Это совершенное сочетание.




> тем более шастры говорят о том, что *ростовщичество это законная естественная деятельность для вайш*.


А разве есть цитата где Шрила Прабхупада такое сказал ? если нет... то извините, но никакая САМ-хита не поможет. 
На самом деле чтобы не спорить лишний раз лучше просто спросить у махараджей).... или найти все цитаты про кредит деньги и ростовщичество в Бхагаватам если они есть)

Шрила Прабхупада : "Считается, что всевозможные азартные игры и даже *сделки, связанные со спекуляцией*, *ведут к деградации человека*, и если в государстве поощряются азартные игры, в нем полностью исчезает правдивость."




> А как они будут это осуществлять, это уже другой вопрос, на благо себе или на благо дхарме


если все пустить самотеком то обычно все достаточно прозаично 8) :
 :smilies: 
«Они   считают,   что    удовлетворять   чувства  -  первая необходимость человеческой цивилизации. Таким образом, до  конца жизни  их  тревоги  неизмеримы.  Опутанные  сетью  сотен   тысяч желаний и поглощенные вожделением и гневом,* они добывают  деньги неправедными  путями* *во   имя  удовлетворения  чувств*».   Демон думает: «Сегодня у меня есть столько денег, а будет еще  больше, таковы  мои  планы.  Теперь  мне  принадлежит  столько-то, и мое богатство будет возрастать все больше  и больше. Он мой враг,  и я убил его. И другие мои  враги также будут убиты. Я -  господин всего   окружающего,   я   -   наслаждающийся.   Я   совершенен, могуществен  и  счастлив.  Я  самый  богатый человек, окруженный аристократическими   родственниками.   Нет    никого,  кто    бы превосходил  меня  в  силе  и  был  бы  счастливей  меня. Я буду приносить  жертвы,  заниматься   благотворительностью  и   таким образом узнаю радость».

Мантра   1.   Все   живое   и   неживое,   одушевленное   и неодушевленное,  находящееся  в  этой  вселенной,  принадлежит и контролируется  Господом.  Поэтому  человек  должен иметь только жизненно  необходимое,  являющееся  его  квотой, * и он не должен брать себе других вещей*, хорошо зная, кому они принадлежат.
Мантра  2.   Если  человек   постоянно  работает   в   этом направлении, он может  жить в течение  сотен лет, так  как такая работа не  привяжет его  к кармическим  законам, *не  будет иметь кармических последствий*. Для человека нет другого пути.

----------


## Макс_И

> тем более шастры говорят о том, что ростовщичество это законная естественная деятельность для вайш.


 Торговцами быть тоже не всегда обязательно)

В Сатья-югу не было брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев или шудр. Общество целиком состояло из хамс . Ведой была омкара . Никто не поклонялся полубогам, поскольку все воздавали почести только Верховной Личности Бога.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

ну сатья юга ведь прошла.
Еще я слышал, что в духовном мире есть все, что присутствует в материальном мире. Думаю там транцендентных торговцев там хватает)
хотелось бы видеть шастры в которых есть упоминание о том, что ростовщичество запрещено. Пока, что есть шастры говорящие об обратном.

Вот еще из шастр разрешающие ростовщичество -* Вишну-смрити*, глава 2
для вайш средство существование - земледелием, скотоводством, торговля, ростовщичество

----------


## Макс_И

> Вот еще из шастр разрешающие ростовщичество - Вишну-смрити, глава 2
> для вайш средство существование - земледелием, скотоводством, торговля, ростовщичество


Это конечно здорово)...Но в ни в Бхгавад Гите ни в Шримад Бхагаватам написанных Шрилой Прабхупадой я ростовщичества не нашел.
У вас есть цитаты *из книг Шрилы Прабхупады ?* 

*старая красная Бхагавад Гита*

ТЕКСТ 44
कृषिगौरक्ष्यवाणिज्यं वैश्यकर्म स्वभावजम् ।
परिचर्यात्मकं कर्म शूद्रस्यापि स्वभावजम् ॥४४॥
криши-го-ракшйа-ваниджйам ваишйа-карма свабхава-джам
паричарйатмакам карма шудрасйапи свабхава-джам

криши - пахота; го - коровы; ракшйа - защита; ваниджйам - торговля; ваишйа - вайшья; карма - долг; свабхава-джам - порожденный собственной природой; паричарйа - служение; атмакам - состоящее из; карма - долг; шудрасйа - шудра; апи - также; свабхава-джам - порожденный собственной природой.

*Земледелие, защита коров и торговля* - естественная работа для вайшьев. Физический труд и служение другим - предназначение шудр.

криши-го-ракшйа-ваниджйам	ваишйа-карма свабхава-джам
паричарйатмакам карма	шудрасйапи свабхава-джам

криши - земледелие; го - коров; ракшйа - защита; ваниджйам - торговля; ваишйа - ваишьи; карма - долг; свабхава-джам - соответствующий его природе; паричарйа - служение; атмакам - состоящее из; карма - долг; шудрасйа - шудр; апи - также; свабхава-джам - соответствующий их природе.

*Земледелие, защита коров и коммерческая деятельность* - таковы занятия, соответствующие природе ваишьев, шудры же предназанчены для того, чтобы заниматься физическим трудом и служить представителям других каст.

 Ну в итоге Коран + Библия VS Вишну Смрити + Ману Самхита) = 2 к 2м , по нейтральным шастрам ничья выходит))

добавлю тогда еще нейтральных шастр ) :

*http://www.krishna-nn.ru/site.aspx?I...TIONID=2152150*
Тест на Пранама-мантру
Шрила Прабхупада сформулировал 4 регулирующих принципа, которые не дают веку Кали войти в сердце преданного:
1.     Не употреблять в пищу мясные продукты, включая рыбу и других обитателей вод, так же других живых существ и их зародышей (как куриные и др. яйца). Вайшнавы едят только пищу, которая была приготовлена с любовью и преданностью для Господа Кришны и затем предложена Ему (Кришна-прасадам).
2.     Не принимать одурманивающие и наркотические средства, алкогольные напитки, не курить, а так же не употреблять в пищу продукты содержащие наркотики, такие как кофе, черный и зеленый чай, какао и шоколад.
3.     Не играть в азартные игры, не участвовать в игре на бирже, в денежных и в других махинациях и *не заниматься ростовщичеством*.
4.      Не заниматься незаконным сексом. Допускается вступать в сексуальные отношения только в законном браке с целью зачатия детей, один раз в месяц в благоприятный для зачатия момент.
Рассмотрим подробнее каждый принцип.
1.       Не употреблять в пищу мясные продукты, включая рыбу и других обитателей вод, так же других живых существ и их зародышей (как куриные и др. яйца). Вайшнавы едят только пищу, которая была приготовлена с любовью и преданностью для Господа Кришны и затем предложена Ему (Кришна-прасадам).  
................................
3.Не играть в азартные игры, не участвовать в игре на бирже, *в денежных и в других махинациях и не заниматься ростовщичеством (давать в долг под проценты), т.к. это греховная деятельность и ведет к осквернению сознания гуной страсти и невежества.*
4.....

*Из лекции Ниранджаны Свами*

 Махарадж имел беседу со многими жителями Америки индийского общества. Многие жители Индии отправляются в Америку с большими ожиданиями. Они оставляют свою культуру, чтобы найти что-то лучшее в Америке потому, что там имеются материальные богатства. Это становится их богом. Они отворачиваются от Кришны в пользу материального богатства. В Ведической культуре все знают о Кришне. 
........
 Вот пример, который можно здесь привести. Он иллюстрирует тот момент, который я хочу разъяснить. У людей существует огромное стремление продвигаться материально. С одной стороны вас толкают вверх к материальному богатству, а с другой - тащат вниз. Если вы сопротивляетесь этим толчкам, вам очень трудно выжить. Каждый начинает думать, что он должен материально продвигаться, чтобы выжить в этой борьбе. И это сознание преобладает по всему Западу. 
.......
 Такое сознание преобладает в США. Каждый думает: "Да! Это то, что нужно!". Нет времени на духовную жизнь. Если вы не трудитесь как осел, вы не можете выжить. Это происходит сейчас с людьми. Это одна из величайших проблем на Западе. Много есть бездомных людей по всем Соединенным Штатам. Это большая проблема. Экономика сейчас меняется. Люди не могут заработать достаточно денег. У них искусственные потребности. Они теряют свою работу, строят свою жизнь на такой искусственный манер: "Я хочу заработать много денег". *И они занимают эти деньги в банках.* Банки соглашаются: "Пожалуйста, пожалуйста, берите деньги. Я прошу с вам только 10% налога и все". *Банки так зарабатывают деньги.* Человек покупает себе машину, покупает дом, мотоцикл, лодку. *Покупает все в кредит*. Он думает: "У меня хорошая работа. Я буду миллионером". Все люди живут такой изощренной жизнью. Все это они покупают в кредит и в результате теряют работу. И тогда банк в уплату долга забирает у них дом, машину, мотоцикл... И люди остаются на улице. У них нет даже дома. *Банки забирают у них все, одно за другим*. В любом большом городе США вы увидите тысячи людей на улице. Вместе с ними сумочки на колесах, где у них все имущество. Это единственное, что не забрал у них банк. *Они живут на улице* и не могут найти работу. Это происходит в США. Это жуткое положение. Но каждый думает: "О, я буду миллионером!" На самом деле, на Западе очень трудные времена из-за этого сознания, которое там преобладает. Все очень обеспокоены.

----------


## Макс_И

Когда выпадает достаточно дождей, земледелие процветает. Нет более *благородного занятия*, чем *земледелие*: оно делает людей счастливыми, здоровыми, богатыми и *честными*, а также духовно зрелыми, что гарантирует им лучшую жизнь после смерти. *Именно таким делом занимаются вайшьи* - сословие, которое в "Бхагавад-гите" описано как сословие прирожденных *земледельцев, торговцев и защитников коров*. Когда Господь Шри Кришна явился во Вриндаване, Он с великой радостью стал членом одной из семей вайшьев. Махараджа Нанда заботился об огромном количестве коров, и Кришна, его любимый сын, пас этих коров в близлежащем лесу. Господь Кришна Сам хотел нам показать, насколько важно заботиться о коровах. Сказано, что у Махараджи Нанды было девятьсот тысяч коров, и, когда Кришна был на нашей планете (около пяти тысяч лет назад), земля Вриндавана была буквально залита молоком и маслом. Так что земледелие и забота о коровах - это занятия, которые даровал людям Сам Господь. 

*Торговля* нужна лишь для того, чтобы перевозить излишки продуктов туда, где их не хватает. *Но когда торговцы становятся чересчур жадными и материалистичными, они берутся за большую коммерцию* и открывают заводы и фабрики, завлекая простых крестьян в грязные города, где те будто бы смогут заработать больше денег. Капиталиста-промышленника не устраивает, когда крестьянин остается в своей деревне и довольствуется тем, что дает ему земля. Когда крестьяне радуются богатым всходам зерна, капиталист чувствует досаду. Но, так или иначе, жизнь людей зависит от сельского хозяйства и питаются они только тем, что растет на земле. Ни рис, ни муку невозможно произвести даже на самом большом заводе. Промышленнику это не под силу, и потому он тоже отправляется в деревню, чтобы закупить там зерно. Бедняк-земледелец получает от капиталиста ссуду и продает ему зерно по низкой цене. Но, когда всходит хороший урожай, крестьяне становятся богаче, и это вызывает досаду у капиталиста, который теперь не может их эксплуатировать.

----------


## Макс_И

21. Ветер гонит дождевые облака в разные части земли, чтобы те, проливаясь дождем, приносили благо всем людям. Подобно этим облакам, *богатые* цари и *торговцы*, следуя наставлениям служителей Бога, *раздают людям свои богатства*. 

Как уже объяснялось, деление общества на четыре сословия, а именно на класс интеллектуалов (брахманов), правителей (кшатриев), *торговцев (вайшьев)* и рабочих (шудр) - существует лишь для одной цели: дать человеку возможность познать природу своего "Я", приобщить людей к духовной культуре. Интеллектуалы, или брахманы, должны побуждать кшатриев и *вайшьев жертвовать средства* на духовное развитие общества. Такое сотрудничество брахманов, кшатриев и вайшьев помогает духовно совершенствоваться всем остальным людям - тем, кто занят обычной повседневной работой. Поскольку сейчас такого сотрудничества между сословиями нет и люди *отвергли основные принципы духовной культуры*, члены человеческого общества уподобились животным, чья жизнь основана лишь на еде, сне, самозащите и совокуплении. Долг разумных людей - повлиять на наиболее богатых представителей общества, таких, как кшатрии и вайшьи, чтобы те *жертвовали средства* на развитие духовной культуры. Только таким путем можно по-настоящему разрешить противоречия между рабочими и капиталистами. 

В нынешний век - век Кали, - когда малейшее расхождение во мнениях приводит к конфликту вплоть до бунтов и мятежей, разумные люди, брахманы, должны бескорыстно побуждать богатых людей жертвовать средства на духовные цели. Как можно понять из этого стиха, разумному человеку нет нужды самому становиться кшатрием или вайшьей и не нужно заниматься деятельностью, обязательной для какого-либо из этих сословий. Брахманы просто должны направлять людей, указывая им путь к духовному совершенству, подобно тому как ветер несет облака к разным частям земли, чтобы те оросили их дождем. Сам же ветер при этом не несет ответственности за выпадение дождя, ибо дождь проливают облака. 

Наиболее разумные люди в обществе - это святые и мудрецы, пожертвовавшие всем во имя распространения духовной культуры. Их долг - странствовать среди людей и побуждать их заниматься духовной деятельностью, посвящая ей свой разум, речь, деньги и саму жизнь. Только в этом случае жизнь человека увенчается настоящим успехом. Общество, в котором люди не проявляют интереса к духовной культуре, сравнивается с пылающим огнем, где все горят, испытывая тройственные муки материального существования. Подобно тому как облака проливают дождь на горящий лес и гасят пожар, разумный человек, действующий как духовный наставник, гасит пожар страданий, давая людям духовное знание и побуждая наиболее богатых представителей общества жертвовать свои средства на такие цели. Например, многие храмы строились на средства богатых людей и предназначение этих храмов было в том, чтобы дать духовное знание каждому. Все церемонии, проводимые в храме, имеют своей целью вдохновлять человека, а не эксплуатировать его. Если из-за влияния века Кали проявляются такие тенденции, их нужно исправить, но сами храмы и духовные церемонии необходимо сохранить.

----------


## Макс_И

*3. Не играть в азартные игры, не участвовать в игре на бирже, в денежных и в других махинациях и не заниматься ростовщичеством.*

человек вправе иметь ровно столько, сколько ему необходимо для удовлетворения насущных потребностей; тот же,* кто хочет иметь больше, должен считаться вором, и по законам природы заслуживает наказания.*


КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Иногда, по милости Господа, нам удается собрать богатый урожай, или кто-то вдруг дает нам крупную сумму денег, или же наша коммерческая деятельность неожиданно приносит высокую прибыль. В подобных случаях мы получаем больше, чем нам необходимо. Как поступить с этим излишком? Не стоит класть деньги в банк лишь для того, чтобы сумма на нашем счету становилась все больше и больше. В "Бхагавад-гите" (16.13) сказано, что такое умонастроение присуще асурам, демонам:

идам адйа майа лабдхам
имам прапсйе маноратхам
идам астидам апи ме
бхавишйати пунар дханам

Того, кто лжесвидетельствует, *мошенничает* *при заключении сделки* или, пообещав дать пожертвование, не сдерживает своего слова, после смерти постигнет суровая кара. Слуги Ямараджи затаскивают такого грешника на вершину горы высотой в сто йоджан и бросают вниз головой в ад под названием Авичимат. В этом аду негде укрыться: кругом лишь голые скалы. Хотя по форме они напоминают морские волны, воды на всей планете нет ни капли, за что ее и назвали Авичимат, "безводной". Грешника снова и снова сбрасывают со скалы, и каждый раз тело его разбивается вдребезги, однако он не умирает, а продолжает без конца подвергаться этому жестокому наказанию.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> человек вправе иметь ровно столько, сколько ему необходимо для удовлетворения насущных потребностей; тот же, кто хочет иметь больше, должен считаться вором, и по законам природы заслуживает наказания.


все верно, все вами приведенные цитаты говорят именно о том, что ростовщичество, которые возникает из побуждения личного обогащения несомненно приведет к деградации
но мы тут не обсуждаем корыстный аспект,
конкретно *шастры* говорят о том, что ростовщичество *ни грех и является естественным занятием для вайш*
приведите пожалуйста выдержки из шастр, где указано обратное 
контекст, который имел в виду Прабхупада понятен, и рассчитан на калиюжных людей, давайте не рассматривать калиюжных людей, а рассматривать *по существу*

----------


## Макс_И

> Вот еще из шастр разрешающие ростовщичество - Вишну-смрити, глава 2
> для вайш средство существование - земледелием, *скотоводством*, торговля, ростовщичество



*Скотово́дство* — доминирующая отрасль животноводства, специализирующаяся на разведении крупного рогатого скота *для получения* молока, *говядины*, *кожевенного сырья*, а также в качестве тягловой силы.
В зависимости от основной направленности деятельности скотоводческие хозяйства разделяются на молочные,* мясомолочные и мясные*. В зависимости от типа хозяйствования различают кочевое скотоводство (наиболее древнее), полукочевое (или отгонное) и стойловое, преобладающее в наше время.

криши-го-ракшйа-ваниджйам ваишйа-карма свабхава-джам
паричарйатмакам карма шудрасйапи свабхава-джам

Земледелие, *защита коров* и торговля - естественная работа для вайшьев. Физический труд и служение другим - предназначение шудр.

В Бхагавад Гите Шрилы Прабхупады для вайшьев нет ни скотоводства ни ростовщичества. . Но зато есть *защита коров* а это очень важно. Просто даже безжалостно эксплуатируя животных - мы совершаем насилие и грех и несомтря на то что цитируем шастры и действуем якобы от их имени  - отправимся в ад). Иногда нужно и сердце включать а не просто как робот по выведенной формуле, слепо и бездумно. Иначе фанатизм.

Просто  в интернете я видел ссылались на переводы Аюрведы в качестве подтверждения лечебных и пищевых возможностей мяса различных животных. И против вегетерианства.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Скотово́дство — доминирующая отрасль животноводства, специализирующаяся на разведении крупного рогатого скота для получения молока, говядины, кожевенного сырья, а также в качестве тягловой силы.


это откуда? шастры?
В *шастрах* нет ничего против ростовщичества пока нет примеров. Пока только наоборот рассматривается как естественное состояние для вайш.
А комментарии ШБ и БГ для калиюжных людей, это же очевидно.
*Прабхупада не отвергал ману-самхиту* а наоборот даже использовал в комментариях ШБ

----------


## Макс_И

> Прабхупада не отвергал ману-самхиту а наоборот даже использовал в комментариях ШБ


Вот то что он использовал в комментариях то и авторитетно. Остальное неизвестно кто как и для чего переводил. Такое понимание я не сам придумал... слышал от самых старших преданных и махараджей.

----------


## Макс_И

> В тем более шастры говорят о том, что ростовщичество это законная естественная деятельность для вайш.


 Ни Кришна, ни Шрила Прабхупада   такого не говорят) Нигде в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады такого нет. есть торговля, защита коров и земледелие. 


 и преданные усмотрели грех  .. :

*http://www.krishna-nn.ru/site.aspx?I...TIONID=2152150*
Тест на Пранама-мантру
Шрила Прабхупада сформулировал 4 регулирующих принципа
3.Не играть в азартные игры, не участвовать в игре на бирже, в денежных и в *других махинациях* и не заниматься *ростовщичеством (давать в долг под проценты)*, т.к. это греховная деятельность и ведет к осквернению сознания гуной страсти и невежества.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

это всё понятно конечно и комментарии и так далее

но покажите шастры, которые утверждают, что ростовщичество грех

ману-самхита утвреждает обратное, говоря, что ростовщичество это естественная деятельность для вайш. 
Прабхупада в Шримад Бхагаватам приводит в пример ману-самхиту.

Тест на Пранама-мантру *не является шастрой*, но то что в ней содержится это безусловно наставления современным калиюжным людям, потому что уровень деградации высокий, и не каждый сможет использовать ростовщичество во благость.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
Москва (23.04.2008 г.) Бхагавад-гита, 4.13

Хорошо. Тогда естественным образом мы переходим к следующей категории людей и мы получаем вайшьев. И у вайшьев будет, соответственно, преобладающей тоже гуна страсти, а дополнительной гуной какая гуна?
- Невежества.
БВГМ: Невежества. Получается наш хороший, добросовестный вайшья, который торгует на базаре и ухаживает за коровами, который занимается банковским делом, *как объясняет Шрила Прабхупада, они ростовщики, они дают деньги в рост, они занимаются бизнесом*. И там, конечно же, преобладает гуна страсти. Гуна страсти заставляет их действовать, заставляет  ставить перед собой цели, добиваться этих целей. Но вторая гуна, которая влияет на них, какими их делает? Ограниченными, жадными. Гуна невежества это то, что ограничивает сознание человека, это та гуна, которая ставит какие-то границы, и они под себя тянут. Они более эгоистичные, они больше сосредоточены на себе, на своих непосредственных интересах, на интересах своего рода, своей семьи. И любопытно наблюдать за настоящими вайшьями, каким образом они действуют. Это удивительная форма жизни. Куда бы они ни посмотрели, они знают, как эту вещь превратить в деньги. Поразительно. Смотрят на человека, на самом деле видят только деньги, как из этого человека деньги извлечь. Это, так сказать, гуна невежества. Но гуна страсти заставляет их действовать. И в любом случае у них есть тоже какой-то кодекс чести и главное, что у них есть, – почитание гуны благости.  Основная характеристика в соответствии со «Шримад-Бхагаватам» вайшьев это то, что они почитают, уважают брахманов.


Авторитетное мнение. Очевидно, что Прабхупада когда говорил banking то Он естественным образом имел в виду - они ростовщики, они дают деньги в рост, они занимаются бизнесом. И не стоит разделять банковское дело и ростовщичество в данном случае, это одно целое.

----------


## Макс_И

> БВГМ: Невежества. Получается наш хороший, добросовестный вайшья, который торгует на базаре и ухаживает за коровами, который занимается банковским делом, как объясняет Шрила Прабхупада, они ростовщики, они дают деньги в рост, они занимаются бизнесом.


В Шримад Бхагаватам Шрила Прабхупада такого нигде не говорит). Только торговля, земледелие, защита коров

Когда выпадает достаточно дождей, земледелие процветает. Нет более благородного занятия, чем *земледелие*: оно делает людей счастливыми, здоровыми, богатыми и честными, а также духовно зрелыми, что гарантирует им лучшую жизнь после смерти. Именно таким делом занимаются вайшьи - сословие, которое в "Бхагавад-гите" описано как сословие прирожденных *земледельцев, торговцев и защитников коров*. 




> Авторитетное мнение. Очевидно, что Прабхупада когда говорил banking то Он естественным образом имел в виду - они ростовщики, они дают деньги в рост, они занимаются бизнесом. И не стоит разделять банковское дело и ростовщичество в данном случае, это одно целое.


 Бхактивигьяна Госвами махарадж мог точно также не обратить внимание на некорректный перевод). ...
Вот когда вы из Шримад Бхагаватам или из Бхагавад Гиты цитату приведете что Прабхупада советует вайшьям давать деньги в рост под проценты причем ничем не обеспеченную валюту). Как сейчас спекулируют в банках. Тогда это будет да авторитетно, а иначе это ваши домыслы.




> Тест на Пранама-мантру не является шастрой,


гуру махарадж  увы тоже  не является шастрой ...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы сравниваете общее и частности. Давать деньги в рост - это один из видов банковского дела. Т.е., когда Шрила Прабхупада пишет "банковское дело", то "ростовшичество" сюда входит априори. Так УЖЕ принято. И Прабхупада знал об этом, когда писал свои книги. Не надо быть умней его.


Интересно, что Вы претендуете на свою единственность в вопросах понимания и интерпретации слов Прабхупады... Только Вы не учли следующее...

Ваши логические экскурсы, основанные на лингвистическом созвучии термина "ростовщичество" и выражения "давать деньги в рост" неприемлемы, т.к.

во-первых, Прабхупада не знал русского языка
во-вторых, подобной лингвистической параллели между между этими термином и выражением в английском языке не существует... 

Поэтому ещё раз повторяю ростовщичество и банковское дело - различные понятия, для Прабхупады они не пересекались...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> это всё понятно конечно и комментарии и так далее
> 
> но покажите шастры, которые утверждают, что ростовщичество грех
> 
> ману-самхита утвреждает обратное, говоря, что ростовщичество это естественная деятельность для вайш. 
> Прабхупада в Шримад Бхагаватам приводит в пример ману-самхиту.


Если я не ошибаюсь, то Ману-самхита дозволяет питаться определёнными видами мяса и употреблять в определённых случаях вино... но это ещё не руководство для деятельности вайшнавов при этом...

----------


## николааевич

> ... Поэтому нужен святой или гуру если он скажет следовать чему то оттуда то ок)...


Т.е. как разрешать, так минимум ачарья, а как запрещать, то и нас хватит?




> А разве есть цитата где Шрила Прабхупада такое сказал ? если нет... то извините, но никакая САМ-хита не поможет.


Ну так он и не запрещал. Вы хотите быть следующим ачарьем за ним?




> Торговцами быть тоже не всегда обязательно) В Сатья-югу не было брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев или шудр. Общество целиком состояло из хамс . Ведой была омкара . Никто не поклонялся полубогам, поскольку все воздавали почести только Верховной Личности Бога.


Что-то сахаджией повеяло.




> все верно, все вами приведенные цитаты говорят именно о том, что ростовщичество, которые возникает из побуждения личного обогащения несомненно приведет к деградации


Следование Веда из гордости тоже приведет к деградации. Так что, Веды надо запрещать.

ЛЮБОЙ предмет/явление можно использовать во вред или на пользу себе и другим. Кто этого не понимает, тот не является воистину отреченным.




> Тест на Пранама-мантру *не является шастрой*


Вообще не является шастрой.




> В Шримад Бхагаватам Шрила Прабхупада такого нигде не говорит). Только торговля, земледелие, защита коров


Вам когда выгодно, Вы цитируете махараджей, когда не выгодно, отвергаете их.

----------


## николааевич

> Поэтому ещё раз повторяю ростовщичество и банковское дело - различные понятия, для Прабхупады они не пересекались...


Откуда Вы знаете пересекались или нет? Он сам такого не говорил. А я верю его словам, а не его толкователям.




> Если я не ошибаюсь, то Ману-самхита дозволяет питаться определёнными видами мяса и употреблять в определённых случаях вино... но это ещё не руководство для деятельности вайшнавов при этом...


Вы не поняли вопроса, обращенного к Вам. Где Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что ростовщичество это грех?

----------


## Макс_И

> Т.е. как разрешать, так минимум ачарья, а как запрещать, то и нас хватит?


а вот и нет). Вы вменяете вайшьям ростовщичество, но в Бхагавад Гите Кришна этого не говорит. Он говрит что вайшьи это земледельцы, торговцы, защитники коров) и в Шримад Бхагаватам этого тоже нет. Не перекручивайте пожалуйста) Прабхупада расписывает и прославляет земледелие, пишет что даже торговля не всегда нужна, нужна тока в тех местах где нет продуктов) а про махинации вообще пишет что это ведет к деградации, цитата выше была.)
Запрешать я вам ничгео не буду просто я против когда приписывают то чгео нет, а Бог нам всем судья, как говрится не делай другому того чгео не хочшеь чтобы сделали тебе, вообще все построено на принципе жертвы а не наживы). На принципе служения, а не процентной взятки). Если вы считаете иначе то флаг вам в руке и что то там еще))




> Но посмотрите на вопрос не с точки зрения демоничного содержания, а наоборот, когда вайшья путем ростовщичества желает блага государству, и действует из не из корыстных побуждений. 
> Можно приводить массу примеров корыстной деятельность, но ведь мы сейчас обсуждаем именно бескорыстное ростовщичество, а тот процент, который приходит обратно, он всего лишь идет на дальнейшие развитие государства.


Там вначале с вами про это преданные вели переписку. И приводили разумные доводы. Бескорыстное ростовщичество это я не знаю))...Звучит как праведный демон)
 Я в это еще не особо вникал). Помню тока про разоблачение ФРС и всех этих махинаций с захватом печатного станка (где печатают деньги) ну и про банки где выдают кредиты не имея за собой реальных средств.
 Можно сесть и разобрать все моменты этого процесса как это и делалось с самого начала этой темы чисто на уровне ануманы)...  тока мозг будет изнасилован)




> Вам когда выгодно, Вы цитируете махараджей, когда не выгодно, отвергаете их.


я даже когда цитировал Ниранджану Свами - указывал что это так сказать "нейтральная шастра" =)... Плюс когда написали что тест на пранаму это не шастра)  который всетаки составили старшие преданные то я вполне справедливо сказал что махараджи шастрой тоже не являются).
Такми перекрутами мы никчему не прийдем.

----------


## Макс_И

> Вы не поняли вопроса, обращенного к Вам. Где Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что ростовщичество это грех?


А вопрос на засыпку). Где Шрила Прабхупада говрит что атомная бомба это грех ?? =)

Шрила Прабхупада : "Считается, что всевозможные азартные игры и даже *сделки, связанные со спекуляцией*, *ведут к деградации человека*, и если в государстве поощряются азартные игры, в нем полностью исчезает правдивость."

За все "благие" дела Кришна потом всеравно все соки выжмет с каждого)

----------


## николааевич

> А вопрос на засыпку). Где Шрила Прабхупада говрит что атомная бомба это грех ?? =)


Нигде, потому что это не грех.

----------


## николааевич

> Такми перекрутами мы никчему не прийдем.


Я никуда с Вами идти и не собирался. Для меня бОльшим авторитетом есть Прабхупада, а не его фанатичные последователи.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Откуда Вы знаете пересекались или нет? Он сам такого не говорил. А я верю его словам, а не его толкователям.


Вот именно - он вообще по этому поводу ничего не говорил - кроме одного слова, но Вы выдвигаете своё собственное толкование его слова как единственно верное и не обращая внимания на другие объяснения. Т.е. дело значит всё-таки не в Прабхупаде, а лично в Вашей интерпретации.





> Вы не поняли вопроса, обращенного к Вам. Где Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что ростовщичество это грех?


Это был мой ответ не на Ваш вопрос вообще-то.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Рекомендую набрать в поисковике фразу "Хочу весь мир и еще 5%".Это подробное описание того,о чем мы говорим в форме сказки,есть даже мультик на Ютубе.Все логично и доходчиво.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Как-то всем видимо все равно, что говорит *Бхакти Вигьяна Госвам* и что конкретно *прямым текстом* говорят шастры, в лице *ману-самхиты и вишну-смрити*

Пока еще *никто не привел цитаты из шастр*, что ростовщичество грех, хотя шастры мимо такого врятли бы прошли мимо. С этим трудно не согласиться.

Уточню, что пранама-мантра это не тест для вайш, или кто-то с этим не согласен?)

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвам все точно сказал, и что имел в виду Прабхупада.

Смиритесь с этим, завидовать вайшьям ни есть хорошее дело. Видимо отголсоки прошлой и настоящей кармы дают о себе знать)

----------


## Дмитрий_И

зачем к нам прислушиваться? Достаточно прислушаться к Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, когда он объяснял, что Прабхупада определял банковское дело как - в том числе деятельность дачи денег в рост.
И к шастрам прислушаться.

Это самое авторитетное мнение в настоящее время. Ростовщичество ни грех и естественная деятельность для вайш.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Дорогие преданные,мы собираемся строить варнашраму.Сейчас,возможно,решается,будет ли в её основе лежать принцип ссудного процента.Прошу максимально серьёзно и ответственно подойти к этому вопросу.Харе Кришна.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

В основе варнашрамы вообще-то другие ценности находятся. Без которых ничего не получиться. А то получиться как в современно калиюжном государстве, где даже молоко пить вредно. Пишите пожалуйста по делу, тролить нет смысла.

----------


## игорь ежов

будущее варнашрамы решается на форуме

----------


## Макс_И

> конкретно прямым текстом говорят шастры, в лице ману-самхиты и вишну-смрити


*Бхагавад Гита* этого не говорит. В ней нет ростовщичества). Конечно если для вас какие то неизвестные переводы со скотоводством и ростовщичеством более авторитетны чем переводы Шрилы Прабхупады в которых описано что такое благородная деятельность для вайш (торговля, защита коров) и что такое демоническая то это ваш выбор и нам навязывать его не нужно).  

криши - пахота; го - коровы; ракшйа - защита; ваниджйам - торговля; ваишйа - вайшья; карма - долг; свабхава-джам - порожденный собственной природой; паричарйа - служение; атмакам - состоящее из; карма - долг; шудрасйа - шудра; апи - также; свабхава-джам - порожденный собственной природой.

*Земледелие, защита коров и торговля* - естественная работа для вайшьев. Физический труд и служение другим - предназначение шудр.

для вайш средство существование - земледелием, скотоводством, торговля, ростовщичество
ману-самхиты и вишну-смрити

Противопоставлять неизвестные переводы и книги Прабхупады можите сколько хотите только вменять Гите того чего в ней точно нет не нужно иначе это демонизм)...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

еще раз советую перечитать авторитетное высказывание: 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
Москва (23.04.2008 г.) Бхагавад-гита, 4.13

Хорошо. Тогда естественным образом мы переходим к следующей категории людей и мы получаем вайшьев. И у вайшьев будет, соответственно, преобладающей тоже гуна страсти, а дополнительной гуной какая гуна?
- Невежества.
БВГМ: Невежества. Получается наш хороший, добросовестный *вайшья, который торгует на базаре и ухаживает за коровами, который занимается банковским делом, как объясняет Шрила Прабхупада, они ростовщики, они дают деньги в рост, они занимаются бизнесом*. И там, конечно же, преобладает гуна страсти. Гуна страсти заставляет их действовать, заставляет ставить перед собой цели, добиваться этих целей. Но вторая гуна, которая влияет на них, какими их делает? Ограниченными, жадными. Гуна невежества это то, что ограничивает сознание человека, это та гуна, которая ставит какие-то границы, и они под себя тянут. Они более эгоистичные, они больше сосредоточены на себе, на своих непосредственных интересах, на интересах своего рода, своей семьи. И любопытно наблюдать за настоящими вайшьями, каким образом они действуют. Это удивительная форма жизни. Куда бы они ни посмотрели, они знают, как эту вещь превратить в деньги. Поразительно. Смотрят на человека, на самом деле видят только деньги, как из этого человека деньги извлечь. Это, так сказать, гуна невежества. Но гуна страсти заставляет их действовать. И в любом случае у них есть тоже какой-то кодекс чести и главное, что у них есть, – почитание гуны благости. Основная характеристика в соответствии со «Шримад-Бхагаватам» вайшьев это то, что они почитают, уважают брахманов.


А чем вам слово скотоводство не нравиться, каждый может вкладывать в это понятие что угодно в силу испорченности. 
Для масоеда это одно понятие, для защитника животных другое. Из мухи слона делать в данном случае незачем.

Шастры разрешают ростовщичество, приведите пример из шастр обратную точку зрения в сотый раз прошу. Если нечем подтвердить, то незачем тролить и спекулировать.

Если для вас шастры и Гуру Махарадж не авторитет, так сразу и скажите.

----------


## Макс_И

> Пока еще никто не привел цитаты из шастр, что ростовщичество грех, хотя шастры мимо такого врятли бы прошли мимо. С этим трудно не согласиться


ТЕКСТ 35
квачин митхо вйавахаран йат кинчид дханам упайати витта- шатхйена.
квачит - иногда (где-то); митхах вйавахаран - заключающий с кем-то сделку; йат - как бы ни; кинчит - мало; дханам - материальную выгоду (имущество); упайати - получает; витта-шатхйена - обманом с целью завладеть чужой собственностью.

Заключая *торговые сделки*, обусловленные души *обманывают* друг друга, и этот *обман рождает взаимную ненависть.* Погнавшись за ничтожной выгодой, они жертвуют своей дружбой и становятся врагами.


Этот этап духовного развития называется бхаджана-крийей. Приняв посвящение, преданный начинает заниматься служением Господу по-настоящему, регулярно повторяя Харе Кршна маха-мантру (по шестнадцать кругов каждый день), исключив из своей жизни недозволенный секс, одурманивающие и возбуждающие средства, мясо и азартные игры. Бхаджана-крийа помогает человеку очиститься от скверны материального существования. Он перестает ходить в рестораны, где подают "изысканные" блюда из мяса с луком, прекращает курить, пить чай и кофе. Он не только избегает недозволенного секса - он вообще отказывается от секса. И он не желает больше впустую тратить время на *биржевые спекуляции и азартные игры*. Таким образом *человек очищается от всех пороков и нежелательных привычек* (анартха-нивртти). Слово *анартха относится ко всему нежелательному*. Человек избавляется от анартх, по мере того как растет его привязанность к сознанию Кршны.

Шрила Прабхупада : "Считается, что *всевозможные* азартные игры* и даже сделки,* связанные со спекуляцией, ведут к* деградации человека*, и если в государстве поощряются азартные игры, в нем полностью исчезает правдивость."


 Все люди зарабатывают деньги, кладут их в банк и потом берут оттуда нужную сумму. В этом круговороте деятельности *каждый пытается получить как можно больше денег* и *забывает* о возвышенной цели человеческой жизни. Отсюда получается, что все - *воры и все подлежат наказанию*. Это наказание приходит по законам природы в круговороте рождения и смерти.


 Все остальные потребности созданы человеком искусственно. Люди придумали их, чтобы загубить свою бесценную человеческую жизнь и убить время в погоне за ненужными вещами. Господь Кришна, учитель человечества, на собственном примере показал, что *вайшьи, занимающиеся торговлей и земледелием*, должны *держать коров и быков*, *защищая* таким образом этих *ценных животных*. Как гласит смрити, корова является матерью, а бык - отцом человека. Корова - это наша мать, потому что мы пьем коровье молоко, подобно тому как ребенок пьет молоко матери. Аналогичным образом, бык является отцом человечества, поскольку он пашет землю, помогая людям выращивать зерно, так же как отец трудится, чтобы накормить своих детей. Убивая отца и мать, люди убивают в себе жизненный дух. 

Что то нигде для вайш Прабхупада не рекомендует ростовщиечество). Пахать землю - да, защищать коров - да, давать деньги под процент я что то не нашел. *Может у вас есть цитаты ? =)*


Вот почему каждый в материальном мире склонен обманывать. Эта склонность проявляется прежде всего в* коммерческих и финансовых делах.* Нередко бывает, что два друга, заключая между собой сделку, из-за своей склонности обманывать становятся врагами. Есть история о том, как банкир повстречал однажды философа. Они разговорились, и философ сказал, что* быть банкиром - значит быть мошенником*. На это банкир ответил, что, если бы философу довелось иметь дело с деньгами, он забыл бы всю свою возвышенную философию и тоже стал бы мошенником. Те, кого в этом мире называют учеными, философами,* банкирами* и т.п.., на *самом деле просто мошенники*. Все они, каждый по-своему,* обманывают других*.

----------


## Макс_И

> Если для вас шастры и Гуру Махарадж не авторитет, так сразу и скажите.


Для меня авторитетная Бхагавад Гита и Шримад Бхагаватам об этом я вам уже сказал много раз. Троллить смысла нет. Бог всем все вернет. )




> Шастры разрешают ростовщичество


если разрешают то дайте ссылку, потмоу  что то что указано для вайш в Гите и Бхагаватам - видно и ростовщичества там нет).

----------


## Макс_И

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом заключается разница между ведическим обществом и *современным демоническим* обществом. В ведическом обществе целью жизни считалось* самоосознание*, и, чтобы люди могли достичь этой цели, *им рекомендовалось иметь небольшой доход*, обеспечивающий лишь их *насущные потребности*. Общество делилось на брахманов, кшатриев, *вайшьев* и шудр, и люди старались обеспечивать себя *только самым необходимым*. У брахманов вообще не было материальных желаний. Кшатриям, поскольку они должны были править государством, требовались деньги и почет.* Вайшьи довольствовались продуктами, которые они получали,* *возделывая* землю и *доя* коров, а если появлялся* излишек* этих продуктов, то вайшьи *имели право торговать* ими. Шудры тоже были счастливы, потому что три высших сословия обеспечивали их всем необходимым. Но в нынешней *демонической цивилизации* нет ни брахманов, ни кшатриев - есть лишь так называемые рабочие и *процветающие коммерсанты*, жизнь которых бесцельна.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Считается, что всевозможные азартные игры и даже сделки, связанные со спекуляцией, ведут к деградации человека, и если в государстве поощряются азартные игры, в нем полностью исчезает правдивость


речь идет об обусловленных душах, т.е. душ, которые находятся в невежестве. В тем более из стиха видно, что здесь ключевое слово *обман*.
этот стих вообще ни о чем не говорит или говорит, о том что обманывать не хорошо, особенно в торговле. Это же очевидно. 

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами* прокомментировал то, как *Прабхупада описывал вайш*, и там четко говориться о том, что Прабхупада утверждал, что деятельность вайш это так же дача денег в рост. 
При том при всем *шастры* четко говорят об этом же без скидок на невежественных людей.

В руках невежд любая деятельность считается греховной, думаю это понятно.

И я так и не увидел, что шастры запрещают ростовщичество. ТЕКСТ 35 ведет речь об обмане в торговых сделках.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Надо переспросить БВГ и дело с концом,других аргументов у них нет.
Кто может?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

это других аргументов у вас нет.
у нас шастры еще есть кроме всего

----------


## николааевич

> Вот именно - он вообще по этому поводу ничего не говорил - кроме одного слова, но Вы выдвигаете своё собственное толкование его слова как единственно верное и не обращая внимания на другие объяснения. Т.е. дело значит всё-таки не в Прабхупаде, а лично в Вашей интерпретации.


Прабхупада сказал "banking" - значит для нас банковское дело. Банковское дело включает в себя ростовщичество и многое другое. Раз Прабхупада не уточнил, то принимаем как есть на тот момент. Что-либо доказывать должны те, кто хочет выкинуть ростовщичество. Для меня слов Прабхупады достаточно, как и его молчания. Он ведь знал, что такое ростовщичество и что оно входит в банкоскую деятельность. Или Вы думаете, что он не был в курсе? Только этот довод может заставить сомневаться. Остальное - это сомнения в гуру.




> Это был мой ответ не на Ваш вопрос вообще-то.


Вы на мои вопросы отвечать не хотите? А как же Истина?

----------


## николааевич

> Дорогие преданные,мы собираемся строить варнашраму.Сейчас,возможно,решается,будет ли в её основе лежать принцип ссудного процента.Прошу максимально серьёзно и ответственно подойти к этому вопросу.Харе Кришна.


Мне кажется, Вы собираетесь строить новый соцлагерь.

----------


## николааевич

> Надо переспросить БВГ и дело с концом,других аргументов у них нет.
> Кто может?


Не верно. БВГМ не является основателем-ачарьей ИСККОН. КАЖДЫЙ должен сверяться со Шрилой Прабхупадой, а не КОБом и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Прабхупада сказал "banking" - значит для нас банковское дело. Банковское дело включает в себя ростовщичество и многое другое. Раз Прабхупада не уточнил, то принимаем как есть на тот момент. Что-либо доказывать должны те, кто хочет выкинуть ростовщичество. Для меня слов Прабхупады достаточно, как и его молчания. Он ведь знал, что такое ростовщичество и что оно входит в банкоскую деятельность. Или Вы думаете, что он не был в курсе? Только этот довод может заставить сомневаться. Остальное - это сомнения в гуру.


В общем то, спор сошёлся к терминологии - мы просто с Вами не можем договориться, что следует понимать под термином ростовщичество - Вы считаете, что любые ссудные операции, а я - что только ссудные операции под высокий процент - достаточно высокий, чтобы поставить в зависимость должника от кредитора на длительный срок...




> Вы на мои вопросы отвечать не хотите? А как же Истина?


А какие у Вас вопросы?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Оффтоп удален. Если тема перейдет на обсуждение личностей, ее придется закрыть.

----------


## VitaliyT

Предлагаю устроить скайп-конференцию на эту тему.
aapl.ru - мой скайп. Пишите свои скайп-логины и мы пообщаемся на эту тему, заодно познакомимся друг с другом поближе.

----------


## VitaliyT

Как там в одной из лекций Чайтаньи Чандры Чаран Прабху - основные 3 качества настоящего мужчины:
ЩЕДРОСТЬ, РЕШИМОСТЬ (СМЕЛОСТЬ), ЦЕЛЕУСТРЕМЛЕННОСТЬ.

Вот попробуйте через эту призму посмотреть на общение в этой ветке. Это касается и вопроса обсуждения и те, кто какие цели преследует и какие за этим следуют дальше шаги. 

Какова цель? Может быть стоит быть практичными.
Где смелость и решимость? Где Ваши лица, открытость, контактность.
Ну про щедрость я вообще молчу.

Предлагаю быть практичными, давайте связываться, хотя бы онлайн для начала, общаться на конкретные темы, научимся договариваться, решать вопросы совместно.

ХАРЕ КРШНА. Всем желаю успехов на своем поприще.

----------


## игорь ежов

а какая у кого цель надо определиться и туда с решимостью и целеустремлённостью

----------


## VitaliyT

Этот форум, где собираются и общаются преданные Бога, Кришны. Потому что Кришна и Бог - это синонимы.
У преданных может быть разный уровень понимания, осознания. Но так или иначе, если личность принимает Бхагават-Гиту как она есть, Шрилу Прабхупаду, ИСККОН (ну или по крайней мере не критикует) и он открыл для себя этот путь, путь к Богу, к СОЗНАНИЮ БОГА, то у нас появляется общая платформа для общения, для совместных действий, усилий.
Я предлагаю общаться, учиться друг у друга, давать друг другу практичные знания более важные или менее важные, решать конкретные практические вопросы материальной жизни, строить совместные планы, как одна большая семья, в которую мы можем принять ЛЮБОГО, кто захочет этого. У нас есть платформа, вокруг который мы объединяемся, учимся, развиваем свое сознание, достигаем успехов в духовной, прежде всего, жизни.
Наш образ мышления определяет нашу реальность. Представьте, что сейчас Господь всем раздал по миллиону долларов и таким образом все материальные потребности могут быть решены вмиг, но что дальше? Вот с этой точки и надо начинать объединяться. Т.е. с точки, когда мы решили все материальные наши вопросы. Это конечно не так, но мы НИКОГДА не решим наши материальные вопросы, не удовлетворим наши потребности, пусть каждый в этой большой СЕМЬЕ удовлетворяет их как хочет и как может, но мы объединяемся с мышлением, что мы их УЖЕ РЕШИЛИ как бы в уме и переходим к следующему шагу, к общению, к духовному развитию, к истинному СЧАСТЬЮ.

Что нам мешает это делать уже сейчас? ТОЛЬКО НАШ ОБРАЗ МЫШЛЕНИЯ, наше сознание. Давайте учиться. Интернет - это отличный способ начать это делать. Он не требует от нас больших затрат сил, времени. По мере развития этого общения оно безусловно будет вытекать в оффлайн. Общаться в храмах, на бхакти-врикшах и т.д. - это безусловно тоже отличный способ, но зачем себя ограничивать в таком важном вопросе. Зачем сужать наши возможности. 

Обсуждать и принимать совместные решения, или приходить к общему знаменателю можно по различным вопросам, но прежде всего это планы развития, жизни, где жить преданным, как нам организовать нашу жизнь, не идти против течения этого материального мира, а суметь грамотно плыть на лодке под именем " СОЗНАНИЕ КРИШНЫ " ПО этому течению и достичь успеха.

Без фанатизма, без резких движений, всё что нам нужно это общаться, и таким образом, осознавать, осознавать и осознавать... Чего нам бояться? Пусть первый блин будет комом, второй, третий, но рано или поздно мы достигнем успеха. Тот кто практикует духовную практику знает как Господь милостив и дает нам быстро результат, если мы движемся в правильном направлении. А это правильное направление.
Не нужно никаких максималистских умонастроений, все только на добровольной, партнерской основе. Но нужно быть решительными.

ХАРЕ КРШНА.

----------


## VitaliyT

Нужно создавать для начала регулярные тематические онлайн конференции, допустим раз в неделю. Нужно научиться слышать друг друга. Знакомиться, помогать друг другу.
Карми объединяются в сообщества, в организации, группы и т.д. и вместе проводят время, пьют, веселяться, работают и т.д. Т.е. оъединение, общение - это неотъемлемая часть развития, движения, жизни. Будь то духовная или материальная.
У нас есть общая цель - это обрести СОЗНАНИЕ БОГА, стать счастливыми на духовной платформе, т.е. всегда и везде. Что как не общение с преданными Господа нам может дать это? 
ХАРЕ КРШНА.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

а что вам мешает в храм ходить? для подобного общения там все условия присутствуют

----------


## VitaliyT

> а что вам мешает в храм ходить? для подобного общения там все условия присутствуют


Ничего не мешает. Я хожу! Но в определенном месте, есть определенные обстоятельства, возможности.
Здесь, в интернете, есть возможности другие и другие обстоятельства. Одно другому не мешает. В храме программы, конкретные условия и правила. Плюс у людей у всех свое дела, планы, это одни условия, одни возможности.
Сколько людей здесь на форуме? Думаю, не мало, плюс регионы, и т.д. Большая география, большие возможности!

ХАРЕ КРШНА!!!

----------


## игорь ежов

ни каких возможностей этот форум профанация

----------


## игорь ежов

неужели ты не понял что веды это прикрытие их не читали  и брахманов нет

----------


## Макс_И

Именно в инете люди обениваются опытом идеями знаниями. Многие стали вегетерианцами, сыроедами, придумали рецепты. Коллективный разум рулит. По одиночке некоторым и вегетерианцами стать было бы тяжело. + окружение не всегда подходящее, а так есть возможность для обьединения единомышленников. 

Помимо этого куча форумов по бизнесу, контролируемых снов, психологических, женских, машинных, физических.... а наш форум супер. есть возможность читать мысли о Кришне )

----------


## игорь ежов

так надо говорить о кришне ане отом как мы долны стать мущинами

----------


## Макс_И

> неужели ты не понял что веды это прикрытие их не читали и брахманов нет


В основном традиция такая что нужно услышать от истинного представителя Бога - шабда. Но я видел часто стихи в которых говрилось что брахманы читали священные тексты. Или вы про другое ?

----------


## николааевич

> В общем то, спор сошёлся к терминологии - мы просто с Вами не можем договориться, что следует понимать под термином ростовщичество - Вы считаете, что любые ссудные операции, а я - что только ссудные операции под высокий процент - достаточно высокий, чтобы поставить в зависимость должника от кредитора на длительный срок...


Нет, разговор не про это. Ещё раз: Прабхупада сказал - "банковское дело можно". Когда он это говорил, банки занимались ссудами под любой процент. Он это знал. И сказал. В общем-то, мне все понятно и так.

В последнее время просто философия КОБа рулит. Хотя и в ней что-то есть (ну там рептилоиды, анунаки)))

----------


## Макс_И

Шрила Прабхупада :
  "По традициям ведического общества у брахманов не должно быть богатства. Богатством могут владеть кшатрии, но они должны тратить его только на жертвоприношения и другие праведные цели, указанные в Ведах. *Вайшьям* тоже позволяется иметь деньги: они *честно* зарабатывают их, занимаясь *сельским хозяйством*, *торговлей* и *заботясь о коровах*."


*Вайшьи* отвечают за *производство продуктов питания и торговлю*, поэтому они также необходимы для правильного функционирования общества. В отсутствие сильной прослойки вайшьев, царь не сможет делать пожертвования брахманам, кормить голодных и, как предписывается ведической культурой, совершать многие другие религиозные церемонии....

----------


## Макс_И

> Когда он это говорил, банки занимались* ссудами под любой процент*. Он это знал. И сказал. В общем-то, мне все понятно и так.


человека, который поддерживает существование своего тела *ценой* жизни или *благополучия других*, неизбежно ждет *наказание в аду Махараурава*. Там на него набрасываются свирепые кравьяды (*разновидность руру*). Они рвут грешника на куски и пожирают его плоть.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: человеку, который, подобно животному, находится в плену телесных представлений о жизни, не избежать наказания. Он попадает в ад Махараурава, где на него набрасываются *злобные кравьяды* .




> Хотя и в ней что-то есть (ну там *рептилоиды, анунаки*)))


 
"Бхагавад-гите". Брахманы должны учиться укрощать свои чувства и стараться стать честными, чистоплотными и образованными преданными. Кшатрии от природы наделены склонностью руководить. Они не боятся сражений и щедро раздают пожертвования. *Вайшьи - коммерсанты и земледельцы - ведут торговлю, заботятся о коровах и занимаются сельским хозяйством*. А шудры, рабочие, не обладая большим разумом, должны служить представителям высших сословий общества.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Вайшьи - коммерсанты


это вообще о многом говорит, вы уже приводите комментарии в противовес своей личной точки зрения.




> они честно зарабатывают их, занимаясь сельским хозяйством, торговлей и заботясь о коровах


торговля это вообще понятие очень обширное. В *торговле несомненно присутствует спекуляция,* такая же как и деньги в рост.

приведите цитаты конкретные Прабхупады, или ваша спекулятивная теория не состоятельна

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами* по русски сказал четко и без оговорок, что для Прабхупады значит слово вайшья, а именно, в том числе *ростовщик*. 
Ману-самхита, Вишну-смрити говорят об этом же.

Печально видеть, когда живое существо прикрывает свое неудовлетворенное материальное положение посредством Шримад Бхагаватам, вытягивая из контекста определенные комментарии.

Есть тысячи людей которые через кредит улучшили свое материальное положение, есть наоборот. Но это не вопрос вайш, это вопрос кармы.

Если завтра ваш сосед отравиться молоком, вы тоже будете доказывать, что молоко вредно?

В общем, пока не вижу опровержения слов Гуру Махараджа и шастр. Только одни *спекуляции* из контекста.

Самое удивительное, что народ думает, что когда Прабхупада писал книги, то банки не давали кредиты или Прабхупада не знал об этом :smilies: )))))) Ну это же абсурд.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> человека, который поддерживает существование своего тела ценой жизни или благополучия других, неизбежно ждет наказание в аду Махараурава.


вдумайтесь в комментарий. Человек который взял зерно просто так или деньги, прокормил свое тело, потом вернул эту же часть зерна или денег, он ведь будет гореть в аду. Благополучием других прокормил себя. 
Это еще лишний раз подтверждает, помимо махараджей и шастр, что ростовщичество это естественное состояние вайш.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Нет, разговор не про это. Ещё раз: Прабхупада сказал - "банковское дело можно". Когда он это говорил, банки занимались ссудами под любой процент. Он это знал. И сказал. В общем-то, мне все понятно и так.
> 
> В последнее время просто философия КОБа рулит. Хотя и в ней что-то есть (ну там рептилоиды, анунаки)))


Термины Банкинг и Ростовщичество тоже разные и Прабхупада это тоже знал - но в своих книгах он НЕ использовал термина Ростовщичество. Если бы использовал, тогда я бы с Вами во всём согласился, а так как нет - Вы просто пытаетесь прикрыть своё толкование ссылкой на Прабхупаду, что для меня неприемлемо...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Оффтоп удален. Если тема перейдет на обсуждение личностей, ее придется закрыть.


тема хорошая, но или появляются откровенные провокаторы или кто-то не может себя сдержать, лучше тему не удалять, но иногда чистить надо

----------


## Макс_И

> Вайшьи - *коммерсанты*
> это вообще о многом говорит, вы уже приводите комментарии в противовес своей личной точки зрения



*старая красная Бхагавад Гита*

ТЕКСТ 44
कृषिगौरक्ष्यवाणिज्यं वैश्यकर्म स्वभावजम् ।
परिचर्यात्मकं कर्म शूद्रस्यापि स्वभावजम् ॥४४॥
Земледелие, защита коров и *торговля* - естественная работа для вайшьев. Физический труд и служение другим - предназначение шудр.

*Новая Бхагавад Гита*
криши-го-ракшйа-ваниджйам	ваишйа-карма свабхава-джам
паричарйатмакам карма	шудрасйапи свабхава-джам
Земледелие, защита коров и *коммерческая деятельность* - таковы занятия, соответствующие природе ваишьев, шудры же предназанчены для того, чтобы заниматься физическим трудом и служить представителям других каст.

*коммерция на языке Бхагавад Гиты это торговля но не ростовщичество.*

Из словаря : *Коммерса́нт* (от фр. commerçant, лат. commercium — торговля) — лицо, занимающееся *частной торговлей*, осуществляющее торговое предпринимательство.

Ростовщи́чество — *предоставление денег в долг под проценты* (в рост). В современном языке ростовщичеством называют дачу средств в долг под «чрезвычайно высокий» процент[1] (по сравнению с обычной сложившейся практикой) или под залог вещей[2]. Ростовщический кредит был характерен для ранних форм кредитно-денежных отношений, когда он обслуживал непроизводительные расходы феодальной знати, мелких ремесленников и крестьян[3][4].
По сути дела, ростовщичество как паразитическое предпринимательство было запрещено и всячески осуждалось. Среди русских бытовало презрительное отношение к ростовщикам, которых в народе прозвали “христопродавцами, жидами, гиенами немилосердными” (В. И. Даль). 

  в Бхагавад Гите нет по смыслу слова ростовщик.


что называет торговлей - или коммерцией Шрила прабхупада :

"*Торговля* нужна лишь для того, чтобы *перевозить излишки* продуктов туда, где их не хватает. Но когда торговцы становятся чересчур жадными и материалистичными, они берутся за большую коммерцию ....."
(В этот ад ведут трое ворот: вожделение, гнев и *жадность*. И каждый здравомыслящий человек должен отречься от этих пороков, ибо они губят душу - Б.Г.)

*Именно таким делом занимаются вайшьи* - сословие, которое в "Бхагавад-гите" описано как сословие прирожденных земледельцев, *торговцев* и защитников коров.

Вайшьи отвечают *за производство продуктов питания и торговлю*, поэтому они также необходимы для правильного функционирования общества. В отсутствие сильной прослойки вайшьев, царь не сможет делать пожертвования брахманам, кормить голодных и, как предписывается ведической культурой, совершать многие другие религиозные церемонии....

вайшьи это *производители и те кто торгует излишками*
а не паразиты которые ничего не производят а лишь спекулируют ...

Шрила Прабхупада : "Считается, что всевозможные азартные игры и даже сделки, связанные со спекуляцией, ведут к деградации человека, и если в государстве поощряются азартные игры, в нем полностью исчезает правдивость."

----------


## Макс_И

> Прабхупада не отвергал ману-самхиту а наоборот даже использовал в комментариях ШБ


Прабхупада и Библию и Коран иногда цитировал... А там ростовщичество грех.




> инвестирование и ростовщичество это одно и тоже





> в Ману самхите написано следует побуждать вайщия заниматься ростовщичеством, земледелием, скотоводством





> соответственно ростовщичество это ни грех.


Тоесть вы нашли слово ростовщичество в неизвестных переводах и теперь пытаетесь это слово привить Бхагавад Гите и Шримад Бхагаватам в которых его нет...




> Какая разница под какой процент, это уже на совести кредитора. Но суть то в том, что деньги можно давать под проценты. Этот процесс можно назвать ссудными операциями, инвестированием или еще как угодно, от этого значение слова не меняется. Ростовщичество включает в себя все что связано с дачей денег в рост.


ЗАКОНЫ МАНУ

ГЛАВА Vlll




> *Высокий процент*, а как определить что он высокий? для меня например будет высокий, для другого нормальный. если человек искренне действует на благо дхармы, то Лакшми поможет человеку в его делах. Высокий процент, низкий процент это уже второстепенные вопросы.
> Ростовщичество ни грех. Это часть финансовых отношений.


152. *Добавочный [процент]* к установленному обычаем (anusara), противоречащий [закону], *не действителен*; это объявили ростовщичеством; [заимодавец] имеет право на пять со ста *.

Вот, вроде про ваш высокий процент, но лично я отсюда ничего не понял. Может вы как ачарья мне растолкуете ? Хотя можите не утруждаться. Смысла нет, потому что в Бхагавад Гите и Шримад Бхагаватам ростовщичества увы и ах - нет).

102. К брахманам, пасущим скот, занимающимся торговлей. а также к [брахманам]-ремесленникам (karu), актерам, слугам (presya) и *ростовщикам* надо относиться, как *к щудрам* *.

похоже уже и не вайшьи...

410. Следует побуждать вайщия заниматься торговлей (vanijya), ростовщичеством (kusida), земледелием (k^si), а также скотоводством (pa^unam raksanam); щудру - услужением (dasya) дваждырожденным.

В интернете сейчас много всяких шастр, пуран и непонятных переводов :

Тот-кто - скупец и *ростовщик*, тот-кто разрушает, обедняет и ведет(везет) его должников к голоданию через аренду стойки и неправильный интерес(процент), *страдает от туберкулеза*
Тот-кто отказываются дать голодному человеку который пришел к нему домой страдает от заражения крови и язвы желудка. 
Спекулянты и черные торговцы, стардают неизлечимой тучностью, слоновой болезнью и опухолями в животе. 
Тот кто завидует благосостоянию других людей, получает болезни глаз

----------


## Макс_И

> Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами по русски сказал четко и без оговорок, что для Прабхупады значит слово вайшья, а именно, в том числе ростовщик.


В книгах Шрилы Прабхупады эта информация не подтверждается). И мы вам уже написали что нужно просто уточнить у махараджа....




> вайшья, а именно, в том числе ростовщик.


Кришна этого не говрит :

परिचर्यात्मकं कर्म शूद्रस्यापि स्वभावजम् ॥४४॥
Земледелие, защита коров и торговля - естественная работа для вайшьев. Физический труд и служение другим - предназначение шудр.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> В интернете сейчас много всяких шастр, пуран и непонятных переводов :


Думаю Гуру Махарадж не ссылался на шастры, когда говорил, каким образом Прабхупада характеризуют вайшью, а именно ростовщиком.
Кроме того, *когда* Прабхупада употреблял слово banking, *то* уже банки давно *работали за счет спекуляций*. И это было очевидно для всех. 
Если вам все равно, что пишет и говорит Прабхупада по этому вопросу, так и скажите.

Ману-самхита
115. Существует семь законных способов приобретения имущества (vitta):
наследование (daya), получение (labha)*, покупка (kraya), завоевание
(jaya), ростовщичество (prayoga) исполнение работы (karinayoga), а
также получение (pratig'raha) [милостыни] от добродетельных *.

Шримад Бхагаватам Прабхупады:
В действительности цари должны следовать указаниям квалифицированных брахманов, которые знают, как править в соответствии с такими писаниями, как «Ману-самхита» и «Дхарма-шастры» Парашары.

Еще никто ничего не привел в противовес шастрам и авторитетному мнению по этому вопросу. Все цитаты лишь около этой темы, говорящие о том, что нельзя обманывать. Но это и без цитат понятно всем.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

почему в переводе стиха ШБ 10.24.21 употребляется слово moneylending?
это официальная версия стиха Прабхупады?
- The occupational duties of the vaiśya are conceived in four divisions: farming, commerce, cow protection and *moneylending*. Out of these, we as a community are always engaged in cow protection.

----------


## Макс_И

> Шримад Бхагаватам Прабхупады:
> В действительности цари должны следовать указаниям квалифицированных брахманов, которые знают, как править в соответствии с такими писаниями, как «Ману-самхита» и «Дхарма-шастры» Парашары.


 Нам Шрила Прабхупада оставил свои переводы и комментарии и сказал читать его книги. Он писал их под диктовку Кришны  -  а *не* неизветсные переводы. Которые писали обусловленные дживы. Со словами  *скотоводство и ростовщичество* которых нет в Гите.
 Приходиться выбирать : или Кришна и Бхагавад Гита в переводе Шрилы Прабхупады с 3 словами для вайш и его комментарии или переводы неизвестных авторов, которые со временем могли много раз переписываться... Об этом кстати упоминается на википедии и связанные с этим споры в истории... Про Ману самхиту.




> Думаю Гуру Махарадж не ссылался на шастры, когда говорил, каким образом Прабхупада характеризуют вайшью, а именно ростовщиком.


  можно просто уточнить - без "думаю"... 




> Еще никто ничего не привел в противовес шастрам и авторитетному мнению по этому вопросу. Все цитаты лишь около этой темы, говорящие о том, что нельзя обманывать. Но это и без цитат понятно всем.


 Все давно привели... 




> Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами по русски сказал четко и без оговорок, что для Прабхупады значит слово вайшья, а именно, в том числе ростовщик.





> Но вторая гуна, которая влияет на них, какими их делает? Ограниченными, жадными. *Гуна невежества* это то, что ограничивает сознание человека, это та гуна, которая ставит какие-то границы, и они под себя тянут. Они более эгоистичные, они больше сосредоточены на себе, на своих непосредственных интересах


"Адхо гаччханти тамасах: *а те, кто погряз в невежестве, падают в ад*."

Совершая разного рода благочестивые поступки, живое существо попадает в разные условия райской жизни, и точно так же разные греховные поступки приводят его в разные условия адской жизни. Те, кто движим гуной невежества, совершают грехи и в зависимости от того, насколько они невежественны, подвергаются разным по тяжести адским наказаниям.

Так с незапамятных времен различные греховные желания, порожденные невежеством, заставляют живое существо рождаться на тысячах самых разнообразных адских планет.

 В следующей жизни воры и разбойники — и те, что промышляют на большой дороге, и те, что *грабят* сидя в министерском кресле, — понесут суровое наказание: они попадут в ад Сарамеядана, где их будут разрывать на части свирепые псы.

О царь Парикшит, во владениях Ямараджи сотни тысяч адских планет. *Все нечестивцы*, которых я упомянул, а также *те, что остались неупомянутыми*, неизбежно попадают на ту или иную* адскую планету* и несут наказание, соответствующее их грехам. ............




> почему в переводе стиха ШБ 10.24.21 употребляется слово moneylending?
> это официальная версия стиха Прабхупады?
> - The occupational duties of the vaiśya are conceived in four divisions: farming, commerce, cow protection and moneylending. Out of these, we as a community are always engaged in cow protection.


 Это в начале темы обсуждалось. Мнений много). После Шримад Бхагаватам 10.1 комментариев Ш.П. уже в любом случае нет...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Все давно привели...


в каком сообщении? скажите номер сообщения



> Это в начале темы обсуждалось. Мнений много)


прочитал. 
Дак о чем вообще разговор-то? Прабхупада употребил это слово в ШБ. 
Вы не согласны с Прабхупадой?

----------


## Макс_И

> Дак о чем вообще разговор-то? Прабхупада употребил это слово в ШБ. 
> Вы не согласны с Прабхупадой?


Ну и значений у этого слова много....Читайте начало темы.
В своих комментариях Ш.П. указывает как нужно понимать деятелньость вайшь и нигде нет понимания ростовщичества. Ссуды под проценты ничем необеспеченную валюту. Везде есть понимание производства, обеспечение, защита. Нигде нет паразитизма и ничего не делания.
Или вы не согласны со Шрилой Прабхупадой ?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Ну и значений у этого слова много


много, но перевод-то именно такой прозвучал в поклонении Говардхану.
Для меня еще более очевидней стало то, что Прабхупада характеризовал вайш в том числе, как ростовщиков.
Кроме шастр и мнения авторитетного гуру.

ШБ, Ману-самхита, Вишну-смрити, Гуру Махарадж этого думаю достаточно. Хватит уже спекулировать) у вас от этого материальное положение не улучшится)

Сколько словарей не проверил везде в перую очередь moneylending это ростовщичество и кредитование. Или думает Прабхупада и тут для избранных текст написал?)

----------


## Макс_И

> Для меня еще более очевидней стало то, что Прабхупада характеризовал вайш в том числе, как ростовщиков.


Привидите цитату где Шрила Прабхупада так написал. Пока я выше приводил цитаты где Ш.П. писал наооборот - 3 слова. без ростовщичества. Такими были его комментарии.




> ШБ, Ману-самхита, Вишну-смрити, Гуру Махарадж этого думаю достаточно. Хватит уже спекулировать) у вас от этого материальное положение не улучшится)


Это все уже обсуждалось.... 

Кришна высший авторитет. а не неизвестные переводы и без комментариев ачарьев.
परिचर्यात्मकं कर्म शूद्रस्यापि स्वभावजम् ॥४४॥
*Земледелие, защита коров и торговля* - естественная работа для вайшьев. Физический труд и служение другим - предназначение шудр.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

В общем понятно, ничего конкретного против ростовщичества нет. 

Есть комментарий Прабхупады, высказывание Гуру Махараджа, Ману-самхита, Вишну-смрити, которые утверждают, что ростовщичество есть естественная деятельность для вайш.

Опровергать нет смысла, все четко и понятно по теме. А все приведенные комментарии как бы в противовес не соответствуют заявленной теме.

----------


## Макс_И

> Есть комментарий Прабхупады, высказывание Гуру Махараджа, Ману-самхита, Вишну-смрити, которые утверждают, что ростовщичество есть естественная деятельность для вайш.





> Есть комментарий Прабхупады которые утверждают, что ростовщичество есть естественная деятельность для вайш.


 покажите такой комментарий ?




> Ману-самхита


16. [Рыбу] патхину и рохиту *можно есть* [только] используемую при
жертвоприношении богам и предкам, [рыбу] *радживу, синхатунду и сащалку
- всегда.*

18. [Мудрые] назвали *дозволенными среди имеющих пять когтей* дикобраза,
ежа, ящерицу, носорога, черепаху, зайца, *[а также животных]*, имеющих
*зубы только в одной челюсти*, за исключением верблюдов.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

не нужно так примитивно и фанатично воспринимать древние тексты.

например тоже стих из Ману-самхиты:

Дваждырожденному, знающему правила, не следует есть мяса вопреки
правилам, за исключением крайних обстоятельств, так как, поев мяса
вопреки правилам, он после смерти, беспомощный, пожирается теми,
[которых он сам ел при жизни].

Поэтому эти стихи еще не о чем не говорят. Даже *Прабхупада ссылается на Ману самхиту* в Шримад Бхагаватам.

Опять попытка спекуляции при чем не удачная.

----------


## Макс_И

Священные тексты вне традиции и комментариев ачарьев вообще нельзя воспринимать. Тем более Ману Самхита и Вишну Смрити это неизвестные переводы. Из рук обусловленных душ.
 То что вы привели выше - это ваши собственные толкования. Вы ачарья ? - нет. С чего я должен доверять вашей интерпритации текстов. Когда текст прямо говорит - рыбу есть можно. И кого там еще... дикообразов)... В тех же текстах есть еще много чего что запрещено нам последователям Шрилы Прабхупады. - я давно читал, по памяти помню. Лень искать.




> не нужно так примитивно и фанатично воспринимать древние тексты.


вот именно что не нужно. Ростовщичества нет в комментариях Шрилы Прабхупады и в словах Кришны тоже).




> Даже Прабхупада ссылается на Ману самхиту в Шримад Бхагаватам.


 Я вам уже говрил сто раз не заставляйте меня писать одно и тоже. Шрила Прабхупада и слова Иисуса Христа цитировал и Коран ... А они обьявляют ростовщичество грехом)



> Опять попытка спекуляции при чем не удачная.


 Те стихи что я вам приводил выше. Вы их внимателньо почитайте. Там описано что аткое ведическая культура. Что такое благочестивая деятелньость для вайшь - все это взято из комментариев Шрилы Прабхупады, и нигде он там не пишет про ростовщичество. Там также указано что есть неблагоприятная деятелньость - если из-за нее страдают другие например.

----------


## Макс_И

> скотоводство


 Ману самхита говорит как правильно понимать это слово ? почему кто то взял и перевел именно скотоводство ?. Потому что я родился в этой стране и в школе меня учили что скотоводство это разведение скота на мясо и кожу. Так всякие санскритологи часто и переводят не взирая на парампару и ачарьев. 
   Шрила Прабхупада же когда переводил слова Кришны в Бхагавад Гите написал - *защита коров* + дал к ним комментарии... чтобы не было кривотолков вот таких вот.

----------


## николааевич

> Термины Банкинг и Ростовщичество тоже разные и Прабхупада это тоже знал - но в своих книгах он НЕ использовал термина Ростовщичество. Если бы использовал, тогда я бы с Вами во всём согласился, а так как нет - Вы просто пытаетесь прикрыть своё толкование ссылкой на Прабхупаду, что для меня неприемлемо...


Неверно, т.к. "банковское дело" включает в себя "ростовщичество". Это общепринятый факт. С этим не соглашаться нельзя. Шрила Прабхупада писал в общепринятых терминах - это тоже очень важный факт. Таким образом, он упомянул общее явление (банковское дело), не исключив из него частное (ростовщичество). Сделал он это абсолютно осознанно. т.к. полностью владел информацией о том и другом.

Тем более, Вы говорите, что термин "ростовщичество" он не использовал - т.е. и не разрешал и не запрещал. Так почему теперь кто-то хочет запретить "ростовщичество"? Тем самым, подменить собой ачарью.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Ладно если у вас проблемы с шастрами и вы не пытаетесь понять их, то другой способ

1. открываем Шримад Бхагаватам 10.24.21 

- The occupational duties of the vaiśya are conceived in four divisions: farming, commerce, cow protection and *moneylending*. Out of these, we as a community are always engaged in cow protection.

moneylending - смотрим вообще в любой переводчик, автоматом переводит *ростовщичество*, если этого мало, то обращаемся к авторитету, в частности *Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами*

Москва (23.04.2008 г.) Бхагавад-гита, 4.13

Хорошо. Тогда естественным образом мы переходим к следующей категории людей и мы получаем вайшьев. И у вайшьев будет, соответственно, преобладающей тоже гуна страсти, а дополнительной гуной какая гуна?
- Невежества.
БВГМ: Невежества. Получается наш хороший, добросовестный вайшья, который торгует на базаре и ухаживает за коровами, который занимается банковским делом, *как объясняет Шрила Прабхупада*, они ростовщики, они дают деньги в рост, они занимаются бизнесом. И там, конечно же, преобладает гуна страсти. Гуна страсти заставляет их действовать, заставляет ставить перед собой цели, добиваться этих целей. 

2. Если этого мало открываем

Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога», гл. 24 Кришна говорит
"Мы принадлежим к общине вайшьев, и наша обязанность — пахать землю, торговать продуктами земледелия, заботиться о коровах и давать деньги в рост".
Далее Ш. Прабхупада пишет: "Кришна причислял Себя к общине вайшьев, потому что Махараджа Нанда держал много коров и Кришна их пас. Он назвал четыре вида занятий для общины вайшьев: земледелие, торговлю, разведение коров и ростовщичество".

Про *ману-самхиту и вишну-смрити* молчу, где говориться, что ростовщичество это естественная деятельность вайш.

3. Кроме того вспоминаем, *что когда Прабхупада писал книги, то банки занимались кредитованием на сто процентов.* И слово banking это несомненно, даже не обсуждается, включает в себя спекуляции с деньгами. И *спекулировать* здесь вообще не имеет смысла, *коверкая* по своему данное понятие, вычленяя из него составляющие части.

С вашей стороны одни лишь спекуляции, ничего конкретного пока еще не было.

----------


## николааевич

> ...


Ваше мнение основано на процессах шабда, анумана и пратьякша - это просто прекрасно! Просто мое мнение, основанное на тех же процессах (как я надеюсь))), несколько отличается - и это тоже здорово! Нам нет нужды быть как в армии - 100% одинаковыми. ИСККОН - это дом для всех.

----------


## николааевич

> Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога», гл. 24 Кришна говорит
> "Мы принадлежим к общине вайшьев, и наша обязанность — пахать землю, торговать продуктами земледелия, заботиться о коровах и давать деньги в рост".
> Далее Ш. Прабхупада пишет: "Кришна причислял Себя к общине вайшьев, потому что Махараджа Нанда держал много коров и Кришна их пас. Он назвал четыре вида занятий для общины вайшьев: земледелие, торговлю, разведение коров и ростовщичество".


Да, шабда есть шабда!

Спасибо!

----------


## Макс_И

> БВГМ: Невежества. Получается наш хороший, добросовестный вайшья, который торгует на базаре и ухаживает за коровами, который занимается банковским делом, *как объясняет Шрила Прабхупада*, они ростовщики, они дают деньги в рост


И где Ш.П. *это объясняет ?* Должна быть ссылка.... Есть цитата ?  Если мы говрим что кто то сказал так то то мы должны привести цитату иначе это наш домысел. Потому что тест на пранаму мантру тоже составлялся старшими преданными и они тоже являются авторитетами. Поэтому нужно просто все это уточнить.




> Про ману-самхиту и вишну-смрити молчу, где говориться, что ростовщичество это естественная деятельность вайш.


102. К брахманам, пасущим скот, занимающимся торговлей. а также к [брахманам]-ремесленникам (karu), актерам, слугам (presya) и* ростовщикам* надо относиться,* как к щудрам* *.
 Тоже Ману Самхита...

Скажите, Бхагавад Гита в чьем либо* вольном переводе* например Васечкина это шастра ?... Давайте откроем сейчас какую нить Гиту и найдем там слова РОСТОВЩИЧЕСТВО и начнем утверждать что именно это и имел ввиду Ш.П. невзирая на его комментарии в которых он для вайшьев пишет совершенно другое :
Шрила Прабхупада :
"*Вайшьи* отвечают за *производство продуктов питания и торговлю*, поэтому они также необходимы для правильного функционирования общества. В отсутствие сильной прослойки вайшьев, царь не сможет делать пожертвования брахманам, *кормить голодных* и, как предписывается ведической культурой, совершать многие другие религиозные церемонии...."




> И слово banking это несомненно, даже не обсуждается, включает в себя спекуляции с деньгами


Шрила Прабхупада : "Считается, что всевозможные азартные игры и даже *сделки, связанные со спекуляцией*, ведут к деградации человека, и если в государстве поощряются азартные игры, в нем полностью исчезает правдивость."
 Процитируйте где Ш.П. сказал что банкинг это спекуляции с деньгами ?

*Бхагавад Гита в переводе Ш.П.*
परिचर्यात्मकं कर्म शूद्रस्यापि स्वभावजम् ॥४४॥
*Земледелие, защита коров и торговля* - естественная работа для вайшьев

Бхагавад Гиту Шрилы Прабхупады мы получаем по парампаре в его переводе и комментариях. Это конечно ваш выбор следовать какой либо самхите, но парампары там никакой нет как и комментариев ачарьи и его перевода. И ваш выбор считать их более авторитетными только потому что там есть слово РОСТОВЩИЧЕСТВО. Невзирая на то что говрит Кришна и как это комментирует ачарья).

----------


## Макс_И

Все остальное разбиралось в самом начале темы ну и потом тоже) Харе Кришна ! =)

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> И где Ш.П. это объясняет ? Должна быть ссылка.... Есть цитата ? Если мы говрим что кто то сказал так то то мы должны привести цитату иначе это наш домысел


если для вас нет авторитетов, то это ваше дело. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами для меня один из авторитетов.




> 102. К брахманам, пасущим скот, занимающимся торговлей. а также к [брахманам]-ремесленникам (karu), актерам, слугам (presya) и ростовщикам надо относиться, как к щудрам *.
> Тоже Ману Самхита...


речь идет о брахманах, им нельзя заниматься ростовщичеством.




> Считается, что всевозможные азартные игры и даже сделки, связанные со спекуляцией, ведут к деградации человека, и если в государстве поощряются азартные игры, в нем полностью исчезает правдивость."


а некто и не утверждает, что вайшья это према-бакт. В деятельности вайш присутствует гуна страсти.

вы опять спекулируете. ничего конкретного нет.

Авторитетное мнение вас не устраивает, шлоки из ШБ не устраивают, шастры не устраивают. Ну это ваше право, считать так, как вы хотите.

----------


## Макс_И

> если для вас нет авторитетов, то это ваше дело. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами для меня один из авторитетов.


 Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами махарадж признает авторитет Шрилы Прабхупады, а Шрила Прабхупада нигде не пишет что вайшьи должны заниматсья ростовщичеством.




> 102. К брахманам, пасущим скот, занимающимся торговлей. а также к [брахманам]-ремесленникам (karu), актерам, слугам (presya) и ростовщикам надо относиться, как к щудрам *.
> Тоже Ману Самхита...
> речь идет о брахманах, им нельзя заниматься ростовщичеством.


 здесь этого не указано. комментария нет. а вы не ачарья чтобы давать свои толкования, или уже ?

----------


## Макс_И

> Считается, что всевозможные азартные игры и даже сделки, связанные со спекуляцией, ведут к деградации человека, и если в государстве поощряются азартные игры, в нем полностью исчезает правдивость."
> а некто и не утверждает, что вайшья это према-бакт. В деятельности вайш присутствует гуна страсти.


 Тоесть Кришна так создал варны и ашрамы чтобы вайшья занимаяясь своей деятелньость - как вы пишите ростовщичеством спокойно себе деградировал ?

----------


## Макс_И

> Авторитетное мнение вас не устраивает, шлоки из ШБ не устраивают, шастры не устраивают. Ну это ваше право, считать так, как вы хотите.


 мне нужна конкретная цитата Шрилы Прабхупады вот и все. чьи то неизветсные переводы это не шастры уж изивните. Давайте сейчас возьмем Бхагавад Гиту в переводе Петичкина и будем считать ее шастрой ?
мнение старших преданных в тесте на пранаму также авторитетно, как и мнение БВГМ.  
3.Не играть в азартные игры, не участвовать в игре на бирже, в денежных и в других махинациях и не заниматься *ростовщичеством* (давать в долг под проценты), т.к. *это греховная деятельность и ведет к осквернению сознания гуной страсти и невежества.*
4.....




> шлоки из ШБ


Шлоки из ШБ уже тысячу раз разбирали... мнений с самого начала темы приведено много. Да и слово банкинг это не ростовщичество

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Да и слово банкинг это не ростовщичество


как хотите. Каждый видит то, что хочет видеть, хотя тут все крайне, чем очевидно.

Śrīmad Bhāgavatam 10.24.21

kṛṣi-vāṇijya-go-rakṣā
kusīdaḿ tūryam ucyate 
vārtā catur-vidhā tatra
vayaḿ go-vṛttayo 'niśam

в словорях kusīdaḿ переводится как ростовщичество, и Прабхупада именно так это слово перевел дав ему английское слово banking. Все очевидно, дальше некуда. И русский перевод соответственно корректный. 

И не нужно из контекста вырывать комментарии, это спекуляция.
Если есть, что конкретно то пишите, если нет, то зачем писать далекие немного похожие по смыслу цитаты.

----------


## николааевич

> Да и слово банкинг это не ростовщичество


И Кришна - это не Кришна. И шастры - это не шастры. 
Проблема одна - непрямое прочтение книг гуру. Это нама-апарадха. Каждому свое.

----------


## Макс_И

> И Кришна - это не Кришна. И шастры - это не шастры. 
> Проблема одна - непрямое прочтение книг гуру. Это нама-апарадха. Каждому свое.


ТЕКСТ 44
Земледелие, защита коров и *торговля* - естественная работа для вайшьев. 

 С Кришной все впорядке и с прямым прочтением тоже. Вряд ли Кришна мог забыть про ростовщичество если посчитал важным сказать про все остальное...

----------


## николааевич

> Вряд ли Кришна мог забыть про ростовщичество если посчитал важным сказать про все остальное...


Ну так Он же сказал!!! Ш.Б. 10.24.21 Читайте и обрящете. А может и нет.

Впрочем, если кто-то недоволен переводом книг Шрилы Прабхупады, то более правильно было бы сначала выяснить (у ББТ с ДжиБиСи), а потом уже доказывать свою правоту. А то, не дай Бог конфуз получится...

----------


## Макс_И

> как хотите. Каждый видит то, что хочет видеть, хотя тут все крайне, чем очевидно.


Тут выше приводился  полный стих. Вот отрывок взял. Тут видно что Ш.П. был против бумажных денег и соответсвенно кредитов основанных на долговых расписках которые сами по себе пустышки. Печатный станок, ФРС, банк все эти ребята повязаны между собой и такие дела воротят что их даже ростовщичеством низя назвать...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Даже расчеты и денежное обращение на основе золотого стандарта плохи. Денежное обращение на основе золотого стандарта зиждется на лжи, потому что *денежные знаки не соответствуют золотому запасу*. Все это основано на лжи, поскольку денежные знаки выпускаются на сумму, превышающую стоимость реального золотого запаса. Это искусственное увеличение властями денежной массы приводит к проституированию государственной экономики. Цена товаров искусственно завышается из-за бумажных денег, т.е. искусственных денежных знаков. Настоящие деньги вытесняются бумажными. *Вместо бумажных денег в расчетах следует использовать настоящие золотые монеты, и это остановит проституирование золота.*

В Кали-югу, однако, государственная казна как следует не охраняется, поэтому цари и правительства вынуждены пускать в оборот бумажные деньги. Вот почему в кризисной ситуации правительство искусственно вызывает инфляцию, печатая новые и новые бумажки, что приводит к росту цен и ставит людей на грань нищеты. "
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Тоесть отсюда можно сделать вывод если и должно быть ростовщичество то никак не на основе бумажных денег. Мне так кажется. Поправте меня). Харе Кришна.

----------


## Макс_И

> Ну так Он же сказал!!! Ш.Б. 10.24.21 Читайте и обрящете. А может и нет.


 А почему же Он в Бхагавад Гите забыл это сказать ? И Ш.П. в комментариях нигде больше не упоминал.

----------


## Макс_И

> Śrīmad Bhāgavatam 10.24.21
> kṛṣi-vāṇijya-go-rakṣā
> kusīdaḿ tūryam ucyate 
> vārtā catur-vidhā tatra
> vayaḿ go-vṛttayo 'niśam


  По идее здесь тогда должно быть как то обозначено какое именно ростовщичество, какой процент, + с учетом вот такого правила :
"Вместо бумажных денег* в расчетах* следует использовать *настоящие золотые монеты*, и это остановит проституирование золота".

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> По идее здесь тогда должно быть как то обозначено какое именно ростовщичество, какой процент, + с учетом вот такого правила :
> "Вместо бумажных денег в расчетах следует использовать настоящие золотые монеты, и это остановит проституирование золота".


это уже другой вопрос, каким образом ростовщичество будет реализовано - корыстно и невежественно или в благости. Но вы поймите мы не обсуждаем этот способ реализации. Мы обсуждаем сам принцип, который в Шримад Бхагаватам разрешен, и является деятельностью для вайш.
Вы еще скажите, что Прабхупада для вас должен был на эту тему экономическую диссертацию написать как правильно ростовщичеством заниматься))))) Он же не писал, как правильно коровники строить, какие стены, какая площадь и т.д. Он не писал, как правильно нужно строить крепость, чтобы оборонять город. Он не писал как правильно высаживать зерно в каких пропорциях.


*Śrīmad Bhāgavatam 10.24.21*
kṛṣi-vāṇijya-go-rakṣā
*kusīdaḿ* tūryam ucyate 
vārtā catur-vidhā tatra
vayaḿ go-vṛttayo 'niśam

Литературный перевод Прабхупады
The occupational duties of the vaiśya are conceived in four divisions: farming, commerce, cow protection and *moneylending*. Out of these, we as a community are always engaged in cow protection.

сопоставляем 
*kusīdaḿ* - *ростовщичество*
*moneylending* - в любом переводчике доминирует - *ростовщичество*. Не нужно упираться, что у этого слова есть второе значение. У всех слов есть второе значение. Мы выбираем наиболее популярное и общепринятое.

Вывод: Шримад Бхагаватам говорит о том, что ростовщичество это деятельность вайш.

Если этого мало обращаемся к авторитету, смотрим лекцию *Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами*.

Если этого мало то летим на вайкунтху и там спрашиваем.

----------


## николааевич

> А почему же Он в Бхагавад Гите забыл это сказать ? И Ш.П. в комментариях нигде больше не упоминал.


Сколько раз Бог должен к Вам обратится, чтобы Вы поверили - 2 раза, 3, сколько?

----------


## Артур

> Но как же так? Ведь ростовщичество является тягчайшим грехом, являющимся прямой дорогой в ад!


Это неправильное утверждение. Нельзя рассматривать что-то отдельно от системы. Рука не может двигаться отдельно от тела.
Просто есть 2 категории людей: демоны и праведники. Демоны говорят ростовщичество является прямой дорогой а ад, т.к. они не знают писаний и хотят чтоб другие люди делали всё для их собственной выгоды

----------


## Артур

> и хотят чтоб другие люди делали всё для их собственной выгоды


то есть я хотел сказать что получается "ни мне, ни тебе"

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Неверно, т.к. "банковское дело" включает в себя "ростовщичество". Это общепринятый факт. С этим не соглашаться нельзя. Шрила Прабхупада писал в общепринятых терминах - это тоже очень важный факт. Таким образом, он упомянул общее явление (банковское дело), не исключив из него частное (ростовщичество). Сделал он это абсолютно осознанно. т.к. полностью владел информацией о том и другом.


Про "общепринятый факт" возможно несколько иными словами, Вы мне уже писали и снова просьба мне этого не писать, поскольку повторение одного и того же вряд ли может убедить мало-мальски разумного человека.

Если у Вас есть какие-то другие аргументы в пользу Вашей точки зрения, просьба их представить. 

Сами по себе "очевидности" ещё не являются доказательством собственной истинности - это справедливо часто и для науки, и для религии, и для других случаев. 

Например в СССР благодаря атеистической пропаганде большинство было убеждено, что Бога нет, но время показало неочевидность подобной "очевидности"...

Здесь кстати в теме уже много приводилось аргументов в пользу расхождения терминов банкинг и ростовщичество - как для английского языка, так и для санскрита. Позволю себе также в свою пользу процитировать уже приводимое здесь высказывание из энциклопедической литературы на этот счёт...

Ростовщи́чество — предоставление денег в долг под проценты (в рост). В современном языке ростовщичеством называют дачу средств в долг под «чрезвычайно высокий» процент[1] (по сравнению с обычной сложившейся практикой) или под залог вещей[2]. Ростовщический кредит был характерен для ранних форм кредитно-денежных отношений, когда он обслуживал непроизводительные расходы феодальной знати, мелких ремесленников и крестьян[3][4].
По сути дела, ростовщичество как паразитическое предпринимательство было запрещено и всячески осуждалось. Среди русских бытовало презрительное отношение к ростовщикам, которых в народе прозвали “христопродавцами, жидами, гиенами немилосердными” (В. И. Даль).





> Тем более, Вы говорите, что термин "ростовщичество" он не использовал - т.е. и не разрешал и не запрещал. Так почему теперь кто-то хочет запретить "ростовщичество"? Тем самым, подменить собой ачарью.


Это уже другой вопрос...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Mahottsava Gauranga d а если невысокий процент, а низкий, то как это слово можно назвать?




> Среди русских бытовало презрительное отношение к ростовщикам, которых в народе прозвали “христопродавцами, жидами, гиенами немилосердными


чувствуете зависть?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Mahottsava Gauranga d а если невысокий процент, а низкий, то как это слово можно назвать?


кредитование





> чувствуете зависть?


тут смешанное чувство, вряд ли только зависть...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Mahottsava Gauranga d а если невысокий процент, а низкий, то как это слово можно назвать?


кредитование





> чувствуете зависть?


тут смешанное чувство, вряд ли только зависть...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> кредитование


то есть дача денег в рост под низкий процент это кредитование?
а дача денег в рост под высокой процент это ростовщичество?
корень в двух случаях одинаковый, там и там происходит дача денег в рост

многие словари не указывают на то, что ростовщичество это высокий процент

Посмотрите на это слово не предвзято, и вы увидите, что суть слова в том, что это - дача денег в рост. 

Кто-то дает деньги под низкий процент, кто-то под высокий, от этого суть слова не меняется, там и там - дача денег в рост. 

Вот одно из определений. 
Ростовщик – лицо, дающее деньги в долг при условии их возврата с процентами.

*Сегодня есть много кредитов под высокий процент*, но тем ни менее употребляется в обиходе слово *кредит*, потому как это слово более актуальней.

Так и ростовщичество. В тем времена это было актуально, так как несет более понятный смысл, - в рост.

Поэтому выбор между словом ростовщичество и кредитование это все лишь вопрос актуальности.

----------


## николааевич

> Про "общепринятый факт" возможно несколько иными словами, Вы мне уже писали и снова просьба мне этого не писать, поскольку повторение одного и того же вряд ли может убедить мало-мальски разумного человека.


Но ведь не только Вы читаете мои сообщения. Повторение не всегда плохо.




> Если у Вас есть какие-то другие аргументы в пользу Вашей точки зрения, просьба их представить.


 Это не моя точка зрения. Это точка зрения Шрилы Прабхупады. А моих аргументов нет вообще. И других цитат Шрилы Прабхупады Вам НИКТО больше не приведет.




> Сами по себе "очевидности" ещё не являются доказательством собственной истинности - это справедливо часто и для науки, и для религии, и для других случаев.


Вы ставите вопрос, что ачарья пишет неочевидно. Что только некоторые, самые продвинутые могут понять его книги. Это противоречит его же словам, что это книги для всех, что они будут законом на ближайшие 10 000 лет и т.д. Сам факт распространения этих книг на улицах говорит о том, что использованные в них термины очевидны для всех.

Тем самым Вы подрываете веру людей в книги Прабхупады, говоря, что только избранные могут понять это. Кстати, такая логика противоречит этому http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=7601




> Например в СССР благодаря атеистической пропаганде большинство было убеждено, что Бога нет, но время показало неочевидность подобной "очевидности"...


Тем не менее, Шрила Прабхупада в СССР проповедовал в терминологии этой страны.




> Здесь кстати в теме уже много приводилось аргументов в пользу расхождения терминов банкинг и ростовщичество - как для английского языка, так и для санскрита. Позволю себе также в свою пользу процитировать уже приводимое здесь высказывание из энциклопедической литературы на этот счёт...


Вы отрицаете очевидно. Это Ваше личное дело, я же Вас не собираюсь переубеждать.
Но еще раз повторюсь. Ростовщичество (ссуды под проценты) являются частью банковского дела. Связь между ними такая же, как и между колесом и телегой. Прабхупада ясно высказался о телеге, НИЧЕГО не говоря про колесо. И НИКТО теперь не может запрещать колесо с духовной точки зрения - никакие КОБы и т.д. Другое дело, что с политической точки зрения такой запрет возможен.




> Ростовщи́чество — предоставление денег в долг под проценты (в рост). В современном языке ростовщичеством называют дачу средств в долг под «чрезвычайно высокий» процент[1] (по сравнению с обычной сложившейся практикой) или под залог вещей[2]. Ростовщический кредит был характерен для ранних форм кредитно-денежных отношений, когда он обслуживал непроизводительные расходы феодальной знати, мелких ремесленников и крестьян[3][4].
> По сути дела, ростовщичество как паразитическое предпринимательство было запрещено и всячески осуждалось. Среди русских бытовало презрительное отношение к ростовщикам, которых в народе прозвали “христопродавцами, жидами, гиенами немилосердными” (В. И. Даль).


К сожалению, это ссылки не на Шрилу Прабхупаду. Т.е. это не духовные критерии. Политически же можно делать все, что угодно. В том числе для блага людей.




> Это уже другой вопрос...


Это вопрос всей этой темы.




> кредитование


Т.е. против кредитования Шрила Прабхупада плохо не высказывался?

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

По теме: а что плохого в бизнесе для реального общества?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> По теме: а что плохого в бизнесе для реального общества?


для завистника это ад )

в лекциях слышал, что живое существо в аду страдает не столько от боли, сколько от зависти к тем, кто наслаждается в этом время на более высших планетах

для разумного человека бизнес это непредвзятая состовная часть социальных отношений

----------


## николааевич

> для завистника это ад )


Совок воспитал сотни миллионов завистников.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Так а при чем тут сам бизнес?

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Тема съехала вникуда.Предлагаю ее закрыть,пока не завели еще дальше от первоначального вопроса.

----------


## Артур

:biggrin1:  Никто не хочет ответственности брать

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Тема съехала вникуда


тема раскрыта, никуда она ни съехала.

----------


## николааевич

> Тема съехала вникуда.Предлагаю ее закрыть,пока не завели еще дальше от первоначального вопроса.


Нормально тема идет. По теме.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> многие словари не указывают на то, что ростовщичество это высокий процент
> 
> Посмотрите на это слово не предвзято, и вы увидите, что суть слова в том, что это - дача денег в рост. 
> 
> Кто-то дает деньги под низкий процент, кто-то под высокий, от этого суть слова не меняется, там и там - дача денег в рост. 
> 
> Вот одно из определений. 
> Ростовщик – лицо, дающее деньги в долг при условии их возврата с процентами.
> 
> ...


Не думаю, что дело в какой-то особой предвзятости - просто я имею какое-то отношение к науке, а именно - экономической - там этот термин имеет более точное значение и это как раз связано со стоимостью кредита - дорогой кредит - вреден для экономики - и как я понимаю именно в этом смысле ростовщичество осуждается в Коране и Библии... Также здесь приводились цитаты из шастр, кажется Ману-самхиты в этом смысле... Мне кажется эта позиция согласуется и с позицией Прабхупады - в том смысле, что не всякий кредит плох, но кредит под высокие проценты...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

ну это понятно. Раз имеете дело с экономикой, то какое ваше мнение почему сейчас тех людей, которые дает деньги под высокий процент в обеществе называют кредитором, а не ростовщиком?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы ставите вопрос, что ачарья пишет неочевидно. Что только некоторые, самые продвинутые могут понять его книги. Это противоречит его же словам, что это книги для всех, что они будут законом на ближайшие 10 000 лет и т.д. Сам факт распространения этих книг на улицах говорит о том, что использованные в них термины очевидны для всех.
> 
> Тем самым Вы подрываете веру людей в книги Прабхупады, говоря, что только избранные могут понять это. Кстати, такая логика противоречит этому http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=7601



Видите ли, не всякий рядовой человек с улицы поймёт книги Прабхупады, чтобы их можно было понять для этого требуется необходимый адхикар, если бы были правы Вы - эти книги сейчас читали бы многие или вообще все, кому эти книги были распространены - а это десятки миллионов человек... Но мы то знаем, что это не так - реально и регулярно его книги читают даже не все члены нашего общества - причём далеко не все... Конечно, кто-то делает это и за пределами нашего общества, но к сожалению, их не так много, как нам бы того хотелось...
Избранность я скорее понимал в этом смысле.
Что же касается вопроса об избранности по отношению к нашему терминологическому спору, то я согласен с тем, что Прабхупада был не против кредитования как такового в принципе, если же говорить о ростовщичестве как термине в его научном смысле слова, то он имеет скорее интерес с точки зрения науки и экономической политики, а не столько обывательского интереса - в этом смысле Прабхупада мог конечно не останавливаться на этих тонкостях в своих книгах...




> Тем не менее, Шрила Прабхупада в СССР проповедовал в терминологии этой страны.


Очень странное и малопонятное заявление... начиная с того, что многие в этой стране были одурамнены коммунистической пропагандой в том числе и поэтому сажали первых преданных в тюрьмы и психушки - что говорит несомненно о том, что их понимание существенно расходилось самым разнообразным способом с тем, что Прабхупада проповедовал...





> Вы отрицаете очевидно. Это Ваше личное дело, я же Вас не собираюсь переубеждать.
> Но еще раз повторюсь. Ростовщичество (ссуды под проценты) являются частью банковского дела. Связь между ними такая же, как и между колесом и телегой. Прабхупада ясно высказался о телеге, НИЧЕГО не говоря про колесо. И НИКТО теперь не может запрещать колесо с духовной точки зрения - никакие КОБы и т.д. Другое дело, что с политической точки зрения такой запрет возможен.



Вы не понимаете разницу между толкованием (интерпретацией) и прямым следованием тексту - последнее означает, что Вы просто цитируете авторитета, ни слова не добавляя за него. Когда Вы начинаете приводить свои объяснения того, что и почему он это сказал - это уже Ваша интерпретация. Но Вы упорно отказываетесь признаваться в самом факте того, что Вы позволяете себе хоть какие-то интерпретации, утверждая, что просто все Ваши высказывания и объяснения скопированы с текстов Прабхупады. Если бы это было так, Вам пришлось бы вместо своих постингов приводить ТОЛЬКО его цитаты и всё... Естественно, Вы этого не делаете... не то чтобы я Вас за это критикую, но мне не понятно, почему Вы отказываетесь признавать очевидное - в конце концов нет ничего плохого в интерпретациях самих по себе - важно, чтобы они не расходились со смыслом сказанного авторитетом всего лишь...




> Это вопрос всей этой темы.


Какой вопрос?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> ну это понятно. Раз имеете дело с экономикой, то какое ваше мнение почему сейчас тех людей, которые дает деньги под высокий процент в обеществе называют кредитором, а не ростовщиком?


термин "ростовщик" из обихода вышел - благодаря значительному временному разрыву периода СССР...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> термин "ростовщик" из обихода вышел - благодаря значительному временному разрыву периода СССР...


вот видите, термины из обихода входят и выходят. Поэтому это вопрос актуальности использовать слово ростовщичество или кредит.

Если бы ростовщичество предполагало в корне этого слова высокий процент, то оно бы употреблялось сегодня именно в таком виде, а не кредит. Поскольку высокий кредит имеет место быть.

Слово стол же из обихода не выходит, потому что четко передает смысл.

Так и ростовщичество, оно четко не передает смысл больших процентов, но передает смысл любых сделок связанных с получением материальной выгоды путем временной передачи абсолютно любого имущества.


С чем вы тут не согласны? и почему?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> вот видите, термины из обихода входят и выходят. Поэтому это вопрос актуальности использовать слово ростовщичество или кредит.
> 
> Если бы ростовщичество предполагало в корне этого слова высокий процент, то оно бы употреблялось сегодня именно в таком виде, а не кредит. Поскольку высокий кредит имеет место быть.
> 
> Слово стол же из обихода не выходит, потому что четко передает смысл.
> 
> Так и ростовщичество, оно четко не передает смысл больших процентов, но передает смысл любых сделок связанных с получением материальной выгоды путем временной передачи абсолютно любого имущества.
> 
> 
> С чем вы тут не согласны? и почему?


В обиходе могут разные термины использоваться...те же "ростовщичество" и "кредитование" могут приравниваться... я Вам говорил о терминологии, принятой в современной экономической науке...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> я Вам говорил о терминологии, принятой в современной экономической науке


как думаете Прабхупада и переводчики в текстах использовали современнейшую научную терминологию узких кругов или общепринятую общественную, понятную для всех?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> как думаете Прабхупада и переводчики в текстах использовали современнейшую научную терминология или общепринятую общественную, понятную для всех?


как мы тут выяснили, между прочим, термин ростовщичество, вышел из обихода по причине устаревания...  :mig:

----------


## Дмитрий_И

понятно. 

Как с вашей точки зрения если например не рассматривать какой процент высокий или низкий,

то слово ростовщичество можно охарактеризовать как любой вид деятельности, связанный с передачей имущества другому лицу для получения материальной выгоды и последующим возвратом этого имущества.

Если нет то почему?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> понятно. 
> 
> Как с вашей точки зрения если например не рассматривать какой процент высокий или низкий,
> 
> то слово ростовщичество можно охарактеризовать как любой вид деятельности, связанный с передачей имущества другому лицу для получения материальной выгоды и последующим возвратом этого имущества.
> 
> Если нет то почему?


Я просто привык к более точным формулировкам - думаю также, что ограничение в использовании термина "ростовщичество" связано с его негативной коннотацией, чего кредитные учреждения также пытаются избежать...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

извиняюсь, что отвлекаюсь... надо идти читать лекцию... по экономике  :mig:

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Я просто привык к более точным формулировкам - думаю также, что ограничение в использовании термина "ростовщичество" связано с его негативной коннотацией, чего кредитные учреждения также пытаются избежать...


к чему вы привыкли это другой вопрос)

вопрос ни в этом,

если не вкладывать в термин ростовщичество "процент", то его можно использовать как любой вид деятельности, связанный с передачей имущества другому лицу для получения материальной выгоды и последующим возвратом этого имущества?

если нет то почему?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> к чему вы привыкли это другой вопрос)
> 
> вопрос ни в этом,
> 
> если не вкладывать в термин ростовщичество "процент", то его можно использовать как любой вид деятельности, связанный с передачей имущества другому лицу для получения материальной выгоды и последующим возвратом этого имущества?
> 
> если нет то почему?


Вы понимаете, что такое научная терминология? Есть сообщество, профессионально занимающееся данными вопросами, которое по результатам ряда исследований пришло к общему выводу о согласии использовать терминологию в определённых значениях.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

а если откинуть научную терминологию?

то тогда? какое ваше мнение? если нет, то почему?

если не можете ответить на вопрос, то сразу скажите. Хотя ваше мнение было бы интересно услышать.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> а если откинуть научную терминологию?
> 
> то тогда? какое ваше мнение? если нет, то почему?
> 
> если не можете ответить на вопрос, то сразу скажите. Хотя ваше мнение было бы интересно услышать.


после занятий отвечу

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> а если откинуть научную терминологию?
> 
> то тогда? какое ваше мнение? если нет, то почему?
> 
> если не можете ответить на вопрос, то сразу скажите. Хотя ваше мнение было бы интересно услышать.


не совсем понятно, зачем нужно отбрасывать научную терминологию - она отражает конкретные способы решения существующих проблем. 

Например, высокие кредитные ставки препятствуют успешному экономическому росту, низкие наоборот - стимулируют его - в этой связи термин "ростовщичество" сам по себе указывает на сегмент кредитования, порой более рискованный предполагающий сложные (вплоть до кабальных) условия займа.

Лично я согласен с такой постановкой вопроса, на мой взгляд это и логично, и практично.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Ещё несколько слов по поводу ссылки на монографию ДОТУ, которую тут привёл автор темы около 10 дней назад - не совсем понятны ряд положений упомянутой главы, вроде как доказывающей пагубность кредитных операций. Например, в самом начале математических выкладок не понятна причина того, почему отношение П к сумме S и К меньше единицы, тогда как ранее говорилось, что П равна сумме этих величин. В последнем случае, там речь шла о П с индексным значком i? Может здесь в чём-то проблема? есть разъяснения?

Понятно, что данный индекс указывает на данные, взятые из некоторого ряда - но разве не должны для этого использоваться данные из соответствующего ряда также и для двух других величин?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> не совсем понятно, зачем нужно отбрасывать научную терминологию


ну например в других научных кругах, слово ростовщичество не включает в себя понятие высокого или низкого процента, а просто сам принцип.

думаете шастры придерживались точки зрения какого-то научного круга ученых?)) или все таки нейтрально относились к понятию, отображая сам принцип? как думаете?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> ну например в других научных кругах, слово ростовщичество не включает в себя понятие высоко или низкого процента, а просто сам принцип.
> 
> думаете шастры придерживались точки зрения какого-то научного круга ученых?)) или все таки нейтрально относились к понятию, отображая сам принцип


то что Вы сейчас написали, думаю, не столь принципиально - в смысле понятно, что одни думают так, другие - по другому - но если Вы ссылаетесь именно на научные круги - хотелось бы увидеть соответствующие научные ссылки, где такое говорится специалистами...

Что же касается моей личной позиции я написал Вам выше по поводу логических и практических аргументов в пользу такого разделения...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

дак всё таки если существуют научные круги, которые утверждают, что термин ростовщичество не включает в себя понятие большого процента а рассматривается как сам принцип

как думаете шастры склонны к мнению определенного круга ученых или все таки нейтрально рассматривают понятие как принцип

ссылку я приведу, не беспокойтесь, сначала ответьте на вопрос



Даже википедия говорит следующее

Ростовщи́чество — предоставление денег в долг под проценты (в рост).* В современном языке ростовщичеством называют дачу средств в долг под «чрезвычайно высокий»* процент[1] (по сравнению с обычной сложившейся практикой) или под залог вещей


думаете шастры использовали современный язык?)) это уже риторический вопрос

----------


## Макс_И

> Ростовщи́чество — предоставление денег в долг под проценты (в рост). В современном языке ростовщичеством называют дачу средств в долг под «чрезвычайно высокий» процент[1] (по сравнению с обычной сложившейся практикой)





> думаете шастры использовали современный язык?))


ЗАКОНЫ МАНУ
ГЛАВА Vlll

152. *Добавочный [процент]* к установленному обычаем (anusara), *противоречащий [закону]*, не действителен; это объявили* ростовщичеством;* [заимодавец] имеет право на пять со ста *.

+ смотря какие шастры. Ш.П. был вообще против современного положения дел в экономике. В Ману Самхите про *бумажные деньги* что нить говориться ?

"Даже расчеты и денежное обращение на основе *золотого стандарта* плохи. *Денежное обращение* на основе золотого стандарта *зиждется на лжи*, потому что денежные знаки не соответствуют золотому запасу. Все это основано на лжи, поскольку денежные знаки выпускаются на сумму, превышающую стоимость реального золотого запаса. Это искусственное увеличение властями денежной массы приводит к проституированию государственной экономики. Цена товаров искусственно завышается из-за *бумажных денег,* т.е. искусственных денежных знаков. Настоящие деньги вытесняются бумажными. *Вместо бумажных денег в расчетах следует использовать настоящие золотые монеты, и это остановит проституирование золота.*

В Кали-югу, однако, государственная казна как следует не охраняется, поэтому цари и правительства вынуждены пускать в оборот бумажные деньги. Вот почему в кризисной ситуации правительство искусственно вызывает инфляцию, печатая новые и новые бумажки, что приводит к росту цен и ставит людей* на грань нищеты*. "

----------


## Дмитрий_И

вы поймите, сейчас мы разбираем термин ростовщичество как *принцип*, без учета больших или маленьких процентов, без учета денежные это деньги, зерно или золото, как принцип дозволенный шастрами в том числе Ману-самхита, Вишну-смрити, Шримад Бхагаватам




> 152. Добавочный [процент] к установленному обычаем (anusara), противоречащий [закону], не действителен; это объявили ростовщичеством; [заимодавец] имеет право на пять со ста *.


и что как вы это прокомментируете с учетом вышесказанного предложения?

Вот например 
глава 1 Ману самхита 

Пастьбу скота (pa^unam raksana) и также раздачу [милостыни],
жертвоприношение, изучение [Веды], торговлю (vanikpatha),
ростовщичество (kusida) и земледелие (krsi)- для вайщия.




> Ш.П. был вообще против современного положения дел в экономике


многие не согласны c политикой продажный вайш, вы посмотрите, что на скотобойнях твориться. И что теперь шастры не действительны?




> государственная казна как следует не охраняется


плохое поведение живых существ влияет на законы Бога?

----------


## Макс_И

> государственная казна как следует не охраняется
> плохое поведение живых существ влияет на законы Бога?


В Кали-югу, однако, государственная казна как следует не охраняется, поэтому цари и правительства вынуждены *пускать в оборот бумажные деньги.* Вот почему в кризисной ситуации правительство искусственно вызывает инфляцию, печатая новые и новые бумажки, что приводит к росту цен и *ставит людей на грань нищеты.*

Деньги на основе золотого запаса приводят к нечесному обогащению одних за счет других и в итоге обнищанию последних. Вот что я имел ввиду процитировав Шрилу Прабхупаду. тоесть если и были всякие кредиты и деньги под рост то не на основе бумажек. К этому вернусь позже. А ваш вопрос простите Дмитрий не смог понять)
мой кали-южный мозг=мало возможностей...

----------


## Макс_И

возможно перевод сбился) тоесть под словом ростовщичество в обоих стихах подразумевается разное изначально а переведено как одно и тоже - ростовщичество и в итоге получается внешне (на первый взгляд) стихи противоречат друг другу. ... 

 Я такое уже встречал кстати. Есть случай где одно слово переведено на англ Прабхупадой и оно имеет два значения реально которые в корне все меняют)) спасают ситцацию как раз другие стихи и примеры из Бхагаватам и комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады). И есть где по смыслу стихи противоположны вообще...Не буду приводить примеры чтобы еще больше не запутывать и не отвлекать от темы. Мы конечно можем во всем это пытатсья разобраться но не думаю что так запросто доберемся до истины).


...а вообще я имел ввиду что



> думаете шастры использовали современный язык?))


словарь и стих из ману самхиты - совпали... на примере в 312 сообщении 
 сейчас ростовщичеством называют чрезвычайно высокий процент приводящий к закабалению что в ману самхите в этом стихе также написано 
52. Добавочный [процент] к установленному обычаем (anusara), противоречащий [закону], не действителен; это объявили ростовщичеством; [заимодавец] имеет право на пять со ста *. 
.... хотя шастры и не использовали современный язык. Но совпало) + я могу сделать вывод на основании стиха Шрилы Прабхупады о том что в образении должны быть не бумажки и золотой запас а *непосредственно золото* тоесть раньше были золотые монеты и кредиты и долговые расписки выдавались рельным золотом а не так как сейчас делают банки 




> Несколько столетий назад люди хранили свое золото в хранилищах ювелиров-золотодельцев, за что последние брали специальное вознаграждение, а владельцу золота выдавали расписку. Потом люди обменивали эти расписки, как деньги, на товары и услуги. Однако, востребовано бывало лишь небольшое количество сохраняемого золота, поэтому ювелиры выпускали в обращение больше расписок, чем в действительности имели золота. Это давало им возможность использовать часть расписок на собственные нужды или давать их в долг под проценты и даже присваивать как побочное обеспечение. Таким образом *увеличение количества ложных расписок* уменьшало ценность истинных расписок. Манипулируя количеством расписок, выпускаемых в обращение, ювелир тайно подчинял себе жизнь общины.
> Уменьшая количество расписок и денег в обращении, ювелир мог вызывать депрессию, во время которой он мог увеличить свое личное состояние и завладеть какой-либо собственностью. Увеличивая количество расписок он мог стимулировать экономику и сделать свою общину процветающей. Как видим, любой *заменитель денег*, подобный *бумажным банкнотам*, можно считать *честным* только тогда, когда он точно представляет *настоящие деньги*.


Ш.П. :
Вместо бумажных денег в расчетах следует использовать настоящие золотые монеты, и это остановит проституирование золота.

 И очень странно что об этом ничего Ману Самхита ничгео не говорит, или говорит ? - но я не знаю... Прабхупада акцентирует на этом. Он говрит о важности этого в цитате в 312 сообщении.  Если этого нет В Вишну Смрите и Ману Самхите то возможно о ростовщичестве мы и не атм ищем)

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> дак всё таки если существуют научные круги, которые утверждают, что термин ростовщичество не включает в себя понятие большого процента а рассматривается как сам принцип
> 
> как думаете шастры склонны к мнению определенного круга ученых или все таки нейтрально рассматривают понятие как принцип
> 
> ссылку я приведу, не беспокойтесь, сначала ответьте на вопрос



проблема в том, что невозможно ответить на данный вопрос, не увидев ссылки...  :smilies:  




> Даже википедия говорит следующее
> 
> Ростовщичество — предоставление денег в долг под проценты (в рост).* В современном языке ростовщичеством называют дачу средств в долг под «чрезвычайно высокий»* процент[1] (по сравнению с обычной сложившейся практикой) или под залог вещей
> 
> 
> думаете шастры использовали современный язык?)) это уже риторический вопрос



Мы знаем, что ростовщический процент сравнительно высок и был широко распространён в прошлом - когда записывались шастры в том числе... в этом случае логично использовать этот термин - и в этом же случае логично видеть отрицательные экспады по адресу того же ростовщичества в Библии, Коране или Ману-самхите...

В этом смысле ситуация распространения современного дешёвого кредита нетипична для ситуации, описываемой шастрами...

----------


## Макс_И

> вы поймите, сейчас мы разбираем термин ростовщичество как принцип, без учета больших или маленьких процентов, без учета денежные это деньги, зерно или золото, как принцип дозволенный шастрами в том числе Ману-самхита, Вишну-смрити, Шримад Бхагаватам


для меня авторитет только Шрила Прабхупада) его переводы и комментарии. Имею полное право не верить никаким васечкиным.  Если в Гите Кришна не говорит ростовщичество то  вряд ли Кришна ошибся или что то забыл не забыв о земледелии и торговле... И Прабхупада в комментариях не вспоминает ростовщичества как важным для вайшь...  Если ростовщичество всплывает в других шастрах то мнение Кришны и комментарии ачарьи для меня авторитетней и мне уже не так важно есть оно там или нет, и для меня это не означает что Ш.П. или Кришна что то забыли и теперь нужно из неизвестных переводов самхиты вносить поправки в тексты Прабхупады и понимать иначе тем он дал_)

Если в комментарии Прабхупада пишет что должно быть золото значит так и должно быть. Значит ни окаких кали юных кредитах и ростовщичестве и речи не должно быть. Что подразумевает Шримад Бхагаватам мне пока не понятно. О каком именно ростовщичестве или кредите идет речь. Вначале этой темы я вычитал много пониманий, крмое того комментарии Прабхупады и даже цитаты из Ману Самхиты и цитаты из Бзагаватам про обман и воровство значительно обромляют этот термин сужая его. Делая не таким как он дан в словаре.

Я лично не против кредитов - всеравно все получат по заслугам) никто не уйдет от последствий своей детяельности. Даже можно сказать что термин ростовщичества не запрещен в Бхагаватам. Но в Бхагаватам запрещены неченсые и обманные действия разоряющие других и все аткое прочее что я выше многократно цитировал. Если дача в кредит как вы пишите может всех осчастливить то и ради Бога)
Но я против когда пытаюстя через неизвестыне переводы толковать то чего якобы хотел Прабхупада. Когда там этого нету. А где есть - до конца непонятно что имеется ввиду и когда делаются глобальыне утверждения что же атм НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ имеют ввиду - это плохо)

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> для меня авторитет только Шрила Прабхупада) его переводы и комментарии. Имею полное право не верить никаким васечкиным.  Если в Гите Кришна не говорит ростовщичество то  вряд ли Кришна ошибся или что то забыл не забыв о земледелии и торговле... И Прабхупада в комментариях не вспоминает ростовщичества как важным для вайшь...  Если ростовщичество всплывает в других шастрах то мнение Кришны и комментарии ачарьи для меня авторитетней и мне уже не так важно есть оно там или нет, и для меня это не означает что Ш.П. или Кришна что то забыли и теперь нужно из неизвестных переводов самхиты вносить поправки в тексты Прабхупады и понимать иначе тем он дал_)


тут приводили ссылку на Бхагаватам (10.24.21), где говорится о возможности занятия ростовщичеством - думаю, для Вас как вайшнава этот источник столь же авторитетен как и Гита или позиция Прабхупады...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я лично не против кредитов - всеравно все получат по заслугам) никто не уйдет от последствий своей детяельности. Даже можно сказать что термин ростовщичества не запрещен в Бхагаватам. Но в Бхагаватам запрещены неченсые и обманные действия разоряющие других и все аткое прочее что я выше многократно цитировал. Если дача в кредит как вы пишите может всех осчастливить то и ради Бога)
> Но я против когда пытаюстя через неизвестыне переводы толковать то чего якобы хотел Прабхупада. Когда там этого нету. А где есть - до конца непонятно что имеется ввиду и когда делаются глобальыне утверждения что же атм НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ имеют ввиду - это плохо)


Всё верно - хотя шастры и дозволяют ростовщичество, это не значит, что они исходят из того, что это явление не следует никак ограничивать, т.е. ограничения в плане грабительского роста процентов шастрами также предполагаются - и в этом мы видим одновременно и отрицание того же ростовщичества - как грабительской формы кредитования...

----------


## Макс_И

> 152. Добавочный [процент] к установленному обычаем (anusara), противоречащий [закону], не действителен; это объявили ростовщичеством; [заимодавец] имеет право на пять со ста *.
> и что как вы это прокомментируете
> Вот например 
> глава 1 Ману самхита 
> Пастьбу скота (pa^unam raksana) и также раздачу [милостыни],
> жертвоприношение, изучение [Веды], торговлю (vanikpatha),
> ростовщичество (kusida) и земледелие (krsi)- для вайщия.


Харе Кришна)  - ну я выше написал в 315. Просто свое понимание. Раз уж вы спросили. Но это же только моя догадка. А я обусловленная джива. Не могу же я теперь исходя из этого судить о том что подразумевается в Шримад Бхагаватам. Я сами эти два стиха то понять не могу, потмоу что в переводе на мой несовершенный взгляд они противоречат друг другу. А домысливания это плохо. Потмоу что если бы я не привел например цитату Прабхупады про золотой запас мы бы пришли к выводу что любой кредит даже бумажными деньгами. И якобы "шастры" не признают это грехом. Хотя Прабхупада ясно сказал - ТОЛЬКО ЗОЛОТО.
В этом и заключается несовершенство обусловленной дживы. Особенно когда она берется переводить священные тексты и давать толкования). Дальше мы можем набрать цитат из Бхагаватам и оттуда поймем что далеко НЕ ЛЮБОЙ ПРОЦЕНТ...иначе это уже греховная деятелньость. И это все навскидку)

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Харе Кришна)  - ну я выше написал в 315. Просто свое понимание. Раз уж вы спросили. Но это же только моя догадка. А я обусловленная джива. Не могу же я теперь исходя из этого судить о том что подразумевается в Шримад Бхагаватам. Я сами эти два стиха то понять не могу, потмоу что в переводе на мой несовершенный взгляд они противоречат друг другу.


ок, но мне кажется выше я привёл непротиворечивое объяснение этой ситуации - допустимость кредитования одновременно с запретом высоких процентов...

----------


## Макс_И

> тут приводили ссылку на Бхагаватам (10.24.21), где говорится о возможности занятия ростовщичеством - думаю, для Вас как вайшнава этот источник столь же авторитетен как и Гита или позиция Прабхупады...


 Всего лишь одно слово - вдруг появившееся и о котором забыл сказать даже Кришна) заставляет меня задуматься... Но тут уже всеравно скорее всгео придется его принимать).
У составного слова moneylending два перевода - 1) давать деньги взаймы 2) ссужать деньги под проценты.
Но вообще понятно конешно на практике всеравно все будут давать под проценты потмоу что иначе не выгодно. Просто чтобы не было обмана это должно быть реальное золото и процент не должен быть грабительским.

----------


## Макс_И

> ок, но мне кажется выше я привёл непротиворечивое объяснение этой ситуации - допустимость кредитования одновременно с запретом высоких процентов...


То сообщение было в ответ - не для вас) - 320. Харе Кришна) Но всеравно спасибо. Ваше обьяснение мне тоже пришлось по душе.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Всего лишь одно слово - вдруг появившееся и о котором забыл сказать даже Кришна) заставляет меня задуматься... Но тут уже всеравно скорее всгео придется его принимать).
> У составного слова moneylending два перевода - 1) давать деньги взаймы 2) ссужать деньги под проценты.
> Но вообще понятно конешно на практике всеравно все будут давать под проценты потмоу что иначе не выгодно. Просто чтобы не было обмана это должно быть реальное золото и процент не должен быть грабительским.


там важнее, что санскритский термин из Бхагаватам переводится как ростовщичество...

----------


## николааевич

> Не думаю, что дело в какой-то особой предвзятости - просто я имею какое-то отношение к науке, а именно - экономической - там этот термин имеет более точное значение и это как раз связано со стоимостью кредита - дорогой кредит - вреден для экономики - и как я понимаю именно в этом смысле ростовщичество осуждается в Коране и Библии... Также здесь приводились цитаты из шастр, кажется Ману-самхиты в этом смысле... Мне кажется эта позиция согласуется и с позицией Прабхупады - в том смысле, что не всякий кредит плох, но кредит под высокие проценты...


Может быть и так, но Прабхупада такого не говорил.

----------


## николааевич

> я согласен с тем, что Прабхупада был не против кредитования как такового в принципе, если же говорить о ростовщичестве как термине в его научном смысле слова, то он имеет скорее интерес с точки зрения науки и экономической политики, а не столько обывательского интереса - в этом смысле Прабхупада мог конечно не останавливаться на этих тонкостях в своих книгах...


Согласен.

----------


## николааевич

> Очень странное и малопонятное заявление... начиная с того, что многие в этой стране были одурамнены коммунистической пропагандой в том числе и поэтому сажали первых преданных в тюрьмы и психушки - что говорит несомненно о том, что их понимание существенно расходилось самым разнообразным способом с тем, что Прабхупада проповедовал...


Я говорил о терминологии Шрилы Прабхупады - его понимали ВСЕ. И даже те, кто с ним был несогласен.




> Вы не понимаете разницу между толкованием (интерпретацией) и прямым следованием тексту - последнее означает, что Вы просто цитируете авторитета, ни слова не добавляя за него. Когда Вы начинаете приводить свои объяснения того, что и почему он это сказал - это уже Ваша интерпретация. Но Вы упорно отказываетесь признаваться в самом факте того, что Вы позволяете себе хоть какие-то интерпретации, утверждая, что просто все Ваши высказывания и объяснения скопированы с текстов Прабхупады. Если бы это было так, Вам пришлось бы вместо своих постингов приводить ТОЛЬКО его цитаты и всё... Естественно, Вы этого не делаете... не то чтобы я Вас за это критикую, но мне не понятно, почему Вы отказываетесь признавать очевидное - в конце концов нет ничего плохого в интерпретациях самих по себе - важно, чтобы они не расходились со смыслом сказанного авторитетом всего лишь...


Как раз я понимаю разнцу, в миллион первый раз говоря, что Прабхупада не осуждал ростовщичество. Более того, косвенно он одобрял эту деятельность.




> Какой вопрос?


Кришна обязывает к ростовщичеству?

----------


## николааевич

> В Кали-югу, однако, государственная казна как следует не охраняется, поэтому цари и правительства вынуждены *пускать в оборот бумажные деньги.* Вот почему в кризисной ситуации правительство искусственно вызывает инфляцию, печатая новые и новые бумажки, что приводит к росту цен и *ставит людей на грань нищеты.*
> Деньги на основе золотого запаса приводят к нечесному обогащению одних за счет других и в итоге обнищанию последних. Вот что я имел ввиду процитировав Шрилу Прабхупаду. тоесть если и были всякие кредиты и деньги под рост то не на основе бумажек. К этому вернусь позже. А ваш вопрос простите Дмитрий не смог понять)
> мой кали-южный мозг=мало возможностей...


Тема вообще-то про другое...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Пока что ШБ и мнение авторитета еще никто не опроверг и ростовщичество разрешено ведической культурой.

В ману самхите есть уточнение, что грабительское ростовщичество это грех, но это и так без ману самхиты понятно всем.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я говорил о терминологии Шрилы Прабхупады - его понимали ВСЕ. И даже те, кто с ним был несогласен.


Например и сейчас есть масса народа отказывающегося понимать Прабхупаду - так что говоря о всеобщем понимании Вы явно преувеличиваете. Вообще, я смотрю Вы склонны к излишним обобщениям и переносам - например, если лично Вам понятна какая-то позиция относительно ростовщичества - Вы уверены, что подавляющему большинству это тоже понятно. То же самое - с пониманием Прабхупады - что якобы его послание тоже понятно, причём, как Вы изволите писать - ВСЕМ - извините, но это немного наивная позиция - мерить всех своим аршином...  :smilies: 




> Как раз я понимаю разнцу, в миллион первый раз говоря, что Прабхупада не осуждал ростовщичество. Более того, косвенно он одобрял эту деятельность.


Я бы сформулировал своё понимание так, что Прабхупада не был против процессов кредитования в принципе, но обычно не вдавался в детали, в том числе и относительно того, какие здесь возможны злоупотребления в том числе в плане установления высоких процентов




> Кришна обязывает к ростовщичеству?


на мой взгляд, не вполне корректная постановка вопроса... как можно вообще "обязать" к чему либо...?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Может быть и так, но Прабхупада такого не говорил.


а тут вроде приводилась цитата в формулировке одного из регулирующих принципов о запрете на финансовые махинации или чего-то в этом роде - разве это не относится к теме про "грабительские" проценты?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Пока что ШБ и мнение авторитета еще никто не опроверг и ростовщичество разрешено ведической культурой.
> 
> В ману самхите есть уточнение, что грабительское ростовщичество это грех, но это и так без ману самхиты понятно всем.


Мне кажется спор у нас опять сводится к терминологии, по большому счёту, причём больше современной терминологии, а не терминам в шастрах - например, мне никогда не попадалась формулировка "грабительское ростовщичество" - наверное по той причине, что сам термин "ростовщичество" уже предполагает грабительский подтекст и высокие проценты или, по крайней мере, эта ситуация получала широкое распространение.

Думаю также, что порой более жёсткие требования - о полном запрете например, ростовщичества в Библии и Коране обусловлены тем, что в Кали-югу практика взимания высоких процентов получила широкое распространение и потому приняла более социально негативный характер - в ответ на это мы видим и строгое осуждение этой деятельности в целом как социально опасной и этически сомнительной.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Даже википедия говорит следующее
> 
> Ростовщи́чество — предоставление денег в долг под проценты (в рост).* В современном языке ростовщичеством называют дачу средств в долг под «чрезвычайно высокий»* процент[1] (по сравнению с обычной сложившейся практикой) или под залог вещей


Кстати, приведённое Вами определение Википедии стопроцентно подтверждает именно мою позицию...  :mig: 





> думаете шастры использовали современный язык?)) это уже риторический вопрос


здесь скорее вопрос сводится не к этому - а насколько точно на язык современности переведены шастры - для целей проповеди это важно...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> а насколько точно на язык современности переведены шастры


а что может быть точнее - дача в денег в рост - ростовщичество

а вот понятие большого процента это уже современный язык, но шастры ведь не используют оттенки времени в отличии от других писаний других религий, шастры беспристрастны, и используют лишь сам принцип

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> а что может быть точнее - дача в денег в рост - ростовщичество


сейчас большинство людей даже словосочетаний подобных не используют - среди моих знакомых - никто...





> а вот понятие большого процента это уже современный язык, но шастры ведь не используют оттенки времени в отличии от других писаний других религий, шастры беспристрастны, и используют лишь сам принцип


я уже написал Вам об этом только что - важнее то, насколько точно на язык современности мы транслируем те или иные явления - именно в целях проповеди...

----------


## николааевич

> Например и сейчас есть масса народа отказывающегося понимать Прабхупаду - так что говоря о всеобщем понимании Вы явно преувеличиваете. Вообще, я смотрю Вы склонны к излишним обобщениям и переносам - например, если лично Вам понятна какая-то позиция относительно ростовщичества - Вы уверены, что подавляющему большинству это тоже понятно. То же самое - с пониманием Прабхупады - что якобы его послание тоже понятно, причём, как Вы изволите писать - ВСЕМ - извините, но это немного наивная позиция - мерить всех своим аршином...


Неправда, я говорил о другом. Шрила Прабхупада всегда изъяснялся понятно и просто. И его понимали и понимают ВСЕ! Это принципиальный момент! Другое дело, что понимание не означает согласие. Зачем смешивать эти два понятия?




> Я бы сформулировал своё понимание так, что Прабхупада не был против процессов кредитования в принципе, но обычно не вдавался в детали, в том числе и относительно того, какие здесь возможны злоупотребления в том числе в плане установления высоких процентов


Согласен.




> на мой взгляд, не вполне корректная постановка вопроса... как можно вообще "обязать" к чему либо...?


Так тема называется...

----------


## николааевич

> а тут вроде приводилась цитата в формулировке одного из регулирующих принципов о запрете на финансовые махинации или чего-то в этом роде - разве это не относится к теме про "грабительские" проценты?


Отлично. Тогда пожалуйста точную цитату на английском про это явление. А также все цитаты, где *Прабхупада* объясняет, что такое финансовые махинации.

Иначе просто нет темы для обсуждения. Будут одни спекуляции.

----------


## Макс_И

> В ману самхите есть уточнение, что грабительское ростовщичество это грех, но это и так без ману самхиты понятно всем.


это ведь только ваше собственное толкование). А это плохо. В одном стихе сказано ростовщичество предназначено для вайшь. А в другом что процент установленный выше законного - есть РОСТОВЩИЧЕСТВО - что НЕ ЗАКОННО.........и что заемодатель имеет тока на скоко то там...
 Тоесть эти два стиха в переводе противоречат друг другу. Поэтому то я и говорю опираться на всякие неизвестные самхиты не правильно особенно пытаясь обьяснить ими чего же хотел Прабхупада.
 Принять первый (для вайшь) и отвергнуть второй (ростовщичество-не законно) либо интерпретировать его как вам удобнее - не есть хорошо) + еще раз повторюсь почему-то в Ману Самхите ничего не сказано о бумажных деньгах. Поэтому делать выводы на основе всяких самхит есть тоже плохо).
Ш.П.:
"Даже расчеты и *денежное обращение* на основе золотого стандарта плохи. Денежное обращение на основе золотого стандарта зиждется на лжи, потому что *денежные знаки не соответствуют золотому запасу.* 
Вместо бумажных денег в расчетах следует использовать *настоящие золотые монеты*, и это остановит* проституирование золота*."




> Тема вообще-то про другое..


Все про тоже тема). Ш.П. отрицал бумажные деньги я просто привел его высказывания, поэтому и кредит должен быть на основе реального золота. А то сообщение не вам было адресовано и в другом контексте,...
Харе Кришна)

----------


## Дмитрий_И

в другом стихе говориться о грабительском ростовщичестве, поэтому это незаконно

в первом говориться о ростовщичестве по ведическим правилам, это законно

Шримад Бхагаватам так же говорит о ростовщичестве, но я не думаю и никто не думает, что ШБ имеет ввиду незаконное ростовщичество, а именно законное, поскольку ШБ это послание Бога.


не нужно спекулировать и опираться на современный корыстных вайш в этом вопросе.


Ростовщичество разрешено в Шримад Бхагаватам, Ману-самхите и Вишну-смрити. И пока этого ни кто не опроверг, лишь далекие от темы спекуляции.

----------


## Макс_И

> в другом стихе говориться о грабительском ростовщичестве, поэтому это незаконно


там нет слова грабительское. вы додумываете

152. Добавочный [процент] к установленному обычаем (anusara), противоречащий [закону], не действителен; это объявили *ростовщичеством*; [заимодавец] имеет право на пять со ста *.

тоесть просто долг под процент установленный законом это одно. а выше - это уже ростовщичество.




> не нужно спекулировать


 и давать свои толкования.




> Ростовщичество разрешено в Шримад Бхагаватам, Ману-самхите и Вишну-смрити.


Вот выше стих где запрещено. Не понятно что стоит за этим термином в Бхагаватам. не нужно смешивать разные книги. Для нас важнее мнение ачарьи. Я вам выше приводил цитату из Пуран где ростовщичество было обьявлено грехом и ростовщик страдает в следующей жизни от туберкулеза.

----------


## Макс_И

> Ману-самхите и Вишну-смрити.


В них даже нет идеи о денежном обращении.
Ш.П.:
"Даже расчеты и денежное обращение на основе золотого стандарта плохи. Денежное обращение на основе золотого стандарта зиждется на лжи, потому что денежные знаки не соответствуют золотому запасу. 
Вместо бумажных денег в расчетах следует использовать настоящие золотые монеты, и это остановит проституирование золота."

Так что не нужно так яро ссылатсья на них. Тем более мы видим одни несовершенства. А Шримад Бхагаватам никак не обьясняет этот термин, и теперь через неизвестные шастры пытатсья его обьяснить это не правильно.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Добавочный [процент] к установленному обычаем (anusara), противоречащий [закону]


противоречащий закону

в первом стихе ничего не противоречит закону, поэтому это естественная деятельность вайш, так же и говориться в Шримад Бхагаватам, так же и перевел Прабхупада.

----------


## Макс_И

процент противоречащий закону назвали ростовщичеством. я так понял... и ростовщичеством обьявили естественную деятельность для вайшь. в первом стихе-примере.
или я опять не так понял ...

Людям, которые хотят идти дальше по пути религии, следует полностью избавиться от *враждебного отношения* к другим живым существам на уровне тела, речи или *ума*. Нет религии превыше этой.

извините что не по заявленной теме. но вроде актуально для меня  :good: 

152. Добавочный [процент] к установленному обычаем (anusara),* противоречащий [закону]*, не действителен; это объявили* ростовщичеством*; [заимодавец] имеет право на пять со ста *.

Пастьбу скота (pa^unam raksana) и также раздачу [милостыни],
жертвоприношение, изучение [Веды], торговлю (vanikpatha),
*ростовщичество* (kusida) и земледелие (krsi)- *для вайщия.*

Но опять же в идеале мне бы хотелось это видение получить у Прабхупады, а его нету... :mmm: 
А где то еще искать - можно ошибиться)

в двух стиха выше с учетом привденного перевода я вижу что ростовщичество - вне закона и оно же для вайшь....странно :doom:

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Śrīmad Bhāgavatam 10.24.21
kṛṣi-vāṇijya-go-rakṣā
*kusīdaḿ* tūryam ucyate 
vārtā catur-vidhā tatra
vayaḿ go-vṛttayo 'niśam

Литературный перевод *А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады*
The occupational duties of the vaiśya are conceived in four divisions: farming, commerce, cow protection and *moneylending*. Out of these, we as a community are always engaged in cow protection.

сопоставляем 
*kusīdaḿ - ростовщичество*
*moneylending* - в любом переводчике доминирует - *ростовщичество*. Не нужно упираться, что у этого слова есть второе значение. У всех слов есть второе значение. Мы выбираем наиболее популярное и общепринятое.

Вывод: Шримад Бхагаватам говорит о том, что ростовщичество это деятельность вайш.

*Если этого мало обращаемся к авторитету, смотрим лекцию Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами.*

----------


## Дмитрий_И

посмотрел английский вариант Ману самхиты, чтобы посмотреть есть ли там путаница с понятиями
совместил с русским


если где идет речь о ростовщичестве как о *грехе* то употребляется слово *lending*, просто слово lending

---Stipulated interest beyond the legal rate, being against (the law), cannot be recovered; they call that ausurious way (of *lending*); (the lender) is (in no case) entitled to (more than) five in the hundred.
---наш перевод: Добавочный [процент] к установленному обычаем (anusara), противоречащий [закону], не действителен; это объявили ростовщичеством; [заимодавец] имеет право на пять со ста



если речь идет о *законном* ростовщичестве, то употребляется lend money

---The Vaisya to tend cattle, to bestow gifts, to offer sacrifices, to study (the Veda), to trade, to *lend money*,and to cultivate land.
---наш перевод: Пастьбу скота (pa^unam raksana) и также раздачу [милостыни], жертвоприношение, изучение [Веды], торговлю (vanikpatha), *ростовщичество* (kusida) и земледелие (krsi)- для вайщия

---(The king) should order a Vaisya to trade, to *lend money*, to cultivate the land, or to tend cattle, and aSudra to serve the twice-born castes
---Следует побуждать вайщия заниматься торговлей (vanijya), *ростовщичеством* (kusida), земледелием (k^si), а также скотоводством (pa^unam raksanam); щудру - услужением (dasya)   важдырожденным


все встало на свои места, в Ману самхите нет противоречий, она говорит как о законом ростовщичестве так и не законном.

Соответственно Шримад Бхагаватам имеет ввиду законное ростовщичество, поскольку Прабхупада употребил слово moneylending, а не lending.

----------


## николааевич

> Не понятно что стоит за этим термином в Бхагаватам. не нужно смешивать разные книги. Для нас важнее мнение ачарьи. Я вам выше приводил цитату из Пуран где ростовщичество было обьявлено грехом и ростовщик страдает в следующей жизни от туберкулеза.


Вы не видите или не хотите видеть прямых указаний Шрилы Прабхупады по этому вопросу. Дело Ваше. Собственное мнение тоже должно быть.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Неправда, я говорил о другом. Шрила Прабхупада всегда изъяснялся понятно и просто. И его понимали и понимают ВСЕ! Это принципиальный момент! Другое дело, что понимание не означает согласие. Зачем смешивать эти два понятия?


Какая убеждённость! Вам дать ссылку на контакт с людьми, которые НЕ понимают Прабхупаду?




> Так тема называется...


Значит название темы некорректное...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Пока что ШБ и мнение авторитета еще никто не опроверг и ростовщичество разрешено ведической культурой.
> 
> В ману самхите есть уточнение, что грабительское ростовщичество это грех, но это и так без ману самхиты понятно всем.


А что такое "грабительское ростовщичество"? Где Вы взяли этот термин - сами придумали?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Отлично. Тогда пожалуйста точную цитату на английском про это явление. А также все цитаты, где *Прабхупада* объясняет, что такое финансовые махинации.
> 
> Иначе просто нет темы для обсуждения. Будут одни спекуляции.


Мне просто интересна лично Ваша позиция - Вы считаете, что в кредитовании под высокие проценты нет ничего плохого?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> там нет слова грабительское. вы додумываете


так же как и нет слова "законное"...  :mig:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Отлично. Тогда пожалуйста точную цитату на английском про это явление. А также все цитаты, где *Прабхупада* объясняет, что такое финансовые махинации.
> 
> Иначе просто нет темы для обсуждения. Будут одни спекуляции.


а как Вам цитата на Ману-самхиту по этому поводу - её уже неоднократно привели, на запрет высоких процентов - она не подходит?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> А что такое "грабительское ростовщичество"? Где Вы взяли этот термин - сами придумали?


нет в ману самхите про это говориться, но там нет слово грабительское, там есть слово противоречащий закону

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> нет в ману самхите про это говориться, но там нет слово грабительское, там есть слово противоречащий закону


т.е. про "грабительское" - сами придумали?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> т.е. про "грабительское" - сами придумали?


у меня нет стремления употреблять это слово) 
Меня интересует суть, а именно - противоречащий закону.
Словосочетание - Противоречащий закону можно как угодно назвать, откроейте УК, АК, там много синонимов.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> у меня нет стремления употреблять это слово) 
> .


тогда не понятно, зачем Вы его употребили несколько раз уже...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

главное, что Ману самхита подтевержает слова Прабхупады

----------


## Макс_И

> Вы не видите или не хотите видеть прямых указаний Шрилы Прабхупады по этому вопросу. Дело Ваше. Собственное мнение тоже должно быть.


Ш.П на протяжении всех своих книг никак не разьясняет слово ростовщичество появившееся 1 раз в Бхагаватам. Если оно там есть то и хорошо, но нет его определения. Поэтому нет никаких прямых указаний. Где вы их увидиле то ? в Ману Самхите ??  :blink: 




> главное, что Ману самхита подтевержает слова Прабхупады


 Не нужно смешивать. В этой самхите ничгео даже нет про денежное обращение и золотой запас. А Шрила Прабхупада говорил о важности этого.  




> Если этого мало обращаемся к авторитету, смотрим лекцию Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами.


 не знаю зачем вы как мантру повторяете одно и тоже...Я вам уже писал - что да мнение БВГМ авторитетно. Но нужно уточнить во первых у махараджа что это означает, о каком ростовщичестве идет речь. Во вторых если махарадж ссылается на Прабхупаду то должна быть цитата а ее нет. В третьих есть мнение других старших преданных (тест на пранаму), цитата из книги одного пандита где он расписывает что такое банковские операции и ростовщичество и там это назыавано грехом и мнение Ниранджаны Свами, ... мы же не играем в рулетку верно ? или вы выбираете истину по принципу орел или решка ?? или что хочу то и ворочу ?
хочу ростовщичество выберу шастры в которых оно упоминается и махараджей а на остальных просто плюну вот и все...Так не делается, уважаемый.




> главное, что Ману самхита подтевержает слова Прабхупады


бред). Прабхупада ничего не говорил о ростовщичестве. Привидите хоть одно высказывание. А ваши попытки через самхиты неизвестыне обьяснить одно слово в Бхагаватам просто нелепы. Прабхупада еще раз повторюсь говрил о золотом запасе, почему в самхите этого нет ?

----------


## Макс_И

Я кстати не знаю переводил ли это Прабхупада, после 10.1 песни уже нет его комментариев. Но это я чисто для справки. Санскритское слово есть так что нет проблемм). Просто мне например неизвестно его ли это перевод.




> Śrīmad Bhāgavatam 10.24.21
> kṛṣi-vāṇijya-go-rakṣā
> kusīdaḿ tūryam ucyate 
> vārtā catur-vidhā tatra
> vayaḿ go-vṛttayo 'niśam
> 
> Литературный перевод А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады
> The occupational duties of the vaiśya are conceived in four divisions: farming, commerce, cow protection and moneylending. Out of these, we as a community are always engaged in cow protection.

----------


## Макс_И

> посмотрел английский вариант Ману самхиты, чтобы посмотреть *есть ли там путаница* с понятиями
> совместил с русским
> все встало на свои места,


  А вы еще хорошенько посмотрите, может еще чего найдете - в англе например вдруг какая путанница вкралась. Вместо того чтобы через неизвестные переводы так яро утверждать чего же хотел Шрила Прабхпупада и Кришна которые никак не определили ростовщичество, не обьяснили этот термин.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Не нужно смешивать. В этой самхите ничгео даже нет про денежное обращение и золотой запас. А Шрила Прабхупада говорил о важности этого.


при чем тут золотой запас в ману самхите в переводе речь идет о money
под money можно понимать что угодно хоть зерно, хоть золото, все, что может использоваться в качестве оплаты.




> бред). Прабхупада ничего не говорил о ростовщичестве


а что он должен говорить. Он перевел для нас Шримад Бхагаватам, в его литературном переводе он сообщает, что ростовщичество это законная деятельность вайш. Что еще нужно? диссертация от Прабхупады?
у вас есть основания опровергнуть перевод Прабхупады?

Ману-самхита, Вишну-смрити, Шримад Бхагаватам, БВГ - что еще нужно? авторитетность абсолютная. Ростовщичество разрешено ведической культурой.

И у вас нечего противопоставить, одни сухие спекуляции.

----------


## Макс_И

> Соответственно Шримад Бхагаватам имеет ввиду законное ростовщичество, поскольку Прабхупада употребил слово moneylending, а не lending.


может и так а может опять орел или решка...)
вот что Ш.П. сказал про деньги. Если нам не всеравно мнение чистого преданного Кришны то еще раз внимание):
"Даже расчеты и денежное обращение на основе золотого стандарта плохи. Денежное обращение на основе золотого стандарта зиждется на лжи, потому что* денежные знаки не соответствуют золотому запасу.*
Вместо *бумажных денег* в расчетах следует использовать* настоящие золотые монеты*, и это остановит *проституирование золота*."
соотвественно все кредиты и деньги в рост и прочее должны осуществляться на основе реальных золотых монет. Иначе будут махинации о чем писал Прабхупада выше в комментарии я приводил большой текст. Если какая то самхита этого не указывает то это ее проблеммы....

----------


## николааевич

> Какая убеждённость! Вам дать ссылку на контакт с людьми, которые НЕ понимают Прабхупаду?


Дайте. Только мне кажется, это не то, про что я говорю.

----------


## николааевич

> Мне просто интересна лично Ваша позиция - Вы считаете, что в кредитовании под высокие проценты нет ничего плохого?


Это немного другая тема. Я не против это обсуждать, но не в контексте мнения Шрилы Прабхупады по ростовщичеству как таковому.

----------


## николааевич

> а как Вам цитата на Ману-самхиту по этому поводу - её уже неоднократно привели, на запрет высоких процентов - она не подходит?


Можно ещё раз? И кто переводчик?

----------


## Макс_И

> при чем тут золотой запас в ману самхите в переводе речь идет о money
> под money можно понимать что угодно хоть зерно, хоть золото, все, что может использоваться в качестве оплаты.


вот и бумажные деньги можно понимать. а это уже махинация и обман. В Кали Югу вообще можно много чего понимать так и обычный долг превращается в большие проценты). Но может быть вы и правы, звучит логично. Но money есть money и это не зерно... =)

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> вот и бумажные деньги можно понимать. а это уже махинация и обман


а что плохое поведение влияют на законы Бога?




> Но money есть money и это не зерно... =)


это ваше примитивное мнение, не более того

----------


## Макс_И

> а что он должен говорить. Он перевел для нас Шримад Бхагаватам


согласен. Но мы теперь не можем сказать вот так точно что он имел ввиду чтоб не ошибитсья совсем). Тем более выискивая это где то еще. Тем более вначале были идеи и про большие проценты)

----------


## николааевич

> Ш.П на протяжении всех своих книг никак не разьясняет слово ростовщичество появившееся 1 раз в Бхагаватам. Если оно там есть то и хорошо, но нет его определения. Поэтому нет никаких прямых указаний.


1 раза для последователей Прабхупады достаточно.

В книгах Прабхупады нет определения также следующих терминов:
- день
- ночь
- рука
- голова
- мужчина
- женщина
- ....
- и ВСЕХ остальных

Книги ачарий надо читать КАК ЕСТЬ. Т.е. если нет определения, то используется ОБЩЕПРИНЯТОЕ на момент написания. Это очень важный ДУХОВНЫЙ момент.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Тем более вначале были идеи и про большие проценты)


Ману-самхита решила этот вопрос. Ростовщичество законное это естественная деятельность для вайш, это подтверждает ШБ

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Бхагавад Гита, ТЕКСТ 21
Комментарий.
...Он не имеет права устанавливать собственные правила, противоречащие указаниям писаний, таких, как *«Ману-самхита»*, которые являются сводами законов для всего человечества. Поэтому наставления лидеров общества должны основываться на предписаниях шастр.

Ману самхита:
-Пастьбу скота (pa^unam raksana) и также раздачу [милостыни], жертвоприношение, изучение [Веды], торговлю (vanikpatha), ростовщичество (kusida) и земледелие (krsi)- для вайщия
-Следует побуждать вайщия заниматься торговлей (vanijya), ростовщичеством (kusida), земледелием (k^si), а также скотоводством (pa^unam raksanam); щудру - услужением (dasya) важдырожденным

что еще нужно?))

у вас ничего нет в противовес, одни спекуляции, одни спекуляции, причем с каждым разом все примитивней и примитвней.

----------


## Макс_И

> посмотрел английский вариант Ману самхиты, чтобы посмотреть есть ли там путаница с понятиями
> совместил с русским


кстати забыл сказать спасибо) за труды... Харе Кришна)




> вот и бумажные деньги можно понимать. а это уже махинация и обман
> а что плохое поведение влияют на законы Бога?


нет наше повидение никак не влияет на Живой Закон Бога). ... Лично я ни в какую Тамисру загреметь не хочу).  Закон и книги это не одно и тоже, книги только указывают на него и то не всегда верно а иногда и мы их не верно понимаем). В идеале веды (шрути) нужно слушать от истинного представителя Бога, но мы в Кали Югу не можем себе позволить такой роскоши ...

----------


## Макс_И

> Бхагавад Гита, ТЕКСТ 21
> Комментарий.
> ...Он не имеет права устанавливать собственные правила, противоречащие указаниям писаний, таких, как «Ману-самхита», которые являются сводами законов для всего человечества. Поэтому наставления лидеров общества должны основываться на предписаниях шастр.


Я спрашивал в Юрлово у старших преданных как раз где живет БВГМ. Как относиться к другим шастрам и всяким переводам. Мне ответили что только то что из них процитировал Шрила Прабхупада мы как его последователи принимаем остальное все интересно только как точка зрения но не абсолютно).
Кроме того вы вот процитировали... Но вы хоть раз задумывались что Бхагавад Гит более 1000 различных переводов и комментариев к ней где например Пандавы это чувства и так далее ?. Бхагавад Гита - песнь Бога и это авторитетное писание но мы последователи Ш.П. признаем только его переводы и толкования и не признаем ни какие другие. Поэтому тыкать сюда Ману Самхиту с неизвестным переводом в котором даже вы нашли ошибку со своими собственными толкованиями нет смысла. И вам про это уже писал тем более. Вот что например дает википедия :

В науке утвердилась точка зрения Георга Бюлера, что «Ману-смрити» в том виде, в каком она дошла до нас, сложилась во II веке до н. э. — II веке н. э.[5] При этом не весь материал, содержащийся в сборнике, может относиться именно к указываемому периоду. Относительно новыми признаются первая и последняя (XII) главы. Из остальных глав наиболее древними считаются II—VI главы, однако в них также в*стречаются стихи, которые являются позднейшими добавлениями.* Пандуранг Ваман Кане ограничивал датировку периодом с II века до н. э. до I века н. э.[6] К. П. Джаясвала указывает ещё более точную дату: 150—120 годы до н. э.[7]
[править]Изучение и критика

Законы Ману являются важным социологическим, политическим и историческим памятником древнеиндийской литературы. Он также является предметом критики со стороны многих[каких?] современных исследователей. Большая часть критики связана с неизвестностью уровня влияния «Ману-смрити» на индийское общество того времени, также происходят споры по поводу того, насколько изменился оригинальный текст после дальнейших интерпретаций.
Приводится ряд доказательств о том, что «Ману-смрити» не имел сильного влияния на общество своего времени. Так, например, «*Бхагавад-гита» противоречит многим положениям «Ману-смрити»*, включая *закрепление варны* за человеком *при рождении*. В Северной и Южной Индии традиционными религиями были вайшнавизм и шиваизм, в то время как Законы Ману не были широко распространены.
Автор «Артха-шастры» Чанакья не упоминает о каких-либо законах, закрепившихся в обществе.
В средние века *Законы Ману* *были неоднократно переписаны и откомментированы индийскими авторами,* что говорит о большом значении, которое им придавалось. До наших дней дошли комментарии Медхатитхи (IX век), Говиндараджи (XII-XIII века), Нараяны (XIV век), Куллюкабхатты (XV век), Рагхавананды (XVII-XVIII века), Нанданы и Рамачандры (XVIII век), а также анонимный кашмирский комментарий, по-видимому, довольно поздний.[8] Естественно, что авторы данных комментариев проживали в отличных от времени составления Законов Ману общественных условиях, что не могло не влиять на их творчество, поэтому мнения различных индийских авторов при толковании отдельных стихов сильно расходятся.

----------


## Макс_И

> Ману-самхита решила этот вопрос. Ростовщичество законное это естественная деятельность для вайш, это подтверждает ШБ


неизветсная ману самхита в неизветсном переводе ничего для нас последователей Ш.П. не решила. Если для вас решила то идите на форум индуизма где следуют самхитам и там решайте) Здесь решают комментарии Прабхупады. Что именно подтверждает Бхагаватам пока неизвестно - в ней об этом не сказано ни разу. Харе Кришна )

----------


## Дмитрий_И

ну раз Прабхупада то вот

Śrīmad Bhāgavatam 10.24.21

kṛṣi-vāṇijya-go-rakṣā
kusīdaḿ tūryam ucyate
vārtā catur-vidhā tatra
vayaḿ go-vṛttayo 'niśam


The occupational duties of the vaiśya are conceived in four divisions: farming, commerce, cow protection and moneylending. Out of these, we as a community are always engaged in cow protection.

Что еще нужно?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Дайте. Только мне кажется, это не то, про что я говорю.


отчего же - самое то - люди определённо НЕ ПОНИМАЮТ Прабхупаду

вот ссылка

http://kuraev.ru/smf/index.php?topic=597367.1040

----------


## Sukhananda das

Немного о международных финансовых институтах.




> Центральные банки – это финансовые учреждения, находящиеся в частной собственности, управляющие денежной политикой государства и создающие деньги страны. Банк международных расчетов (БМР), расположенный в Базеле, Швейцария – это банк центральных банкиров. 
> 
> На планете имеются тридцать пять центральных банков, являющихся его членами, но БМР управляется советом директоров, составленным из элиты центральных банкиров одиннадцати государств (США, Великобритания, Бельгия, Канада, Франция, Германия, Италия, Япония, Швейцария, Нидерланды и Швеция).
> 
> БМР, созданный в 1930 году, принадлежит центральным банкам, которые в него входят и которые, опять же, являются частными учреждениями. Здания и сооружения, которые используются банком, неприкосновенны. Ни один представитель властей Швейцарии не может войти на территорию банка без ясно выраженного согласия банка.


http://slon.ru/books/kto_to_splaniro...k-924313.xhtml

----------


## николааевич

> В идеале веды (шрути) нужно слушать от истинного представителя Бога, но мы в Кали Югу не можем себе позволить такой роскоши ......


Неправда! Книги Прабхупады предназначены для всех.

----------


## николааевич

> ...что из них процитировал Шрила Прабхупада мы как его последователи принимаем....


Вы как раз не принимаете.

----------


## николааевич

> отчего же - самое то - люди определённо НЕ ПОНИМАЮТ Прабхупаду
> вот ссылка
> http://kuraev.ru/smf/index.php?topic=597367.1040


Вы просто путаете понимание слов и согласие со смыслом сказанного. Я не раз говорил об этом, но Вы этого не замечаете.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Центральные банки – это финансовые учреждения, находящиеся в частной собственности


к чему это все?
я тоже могу тогда писать



> Скотобо́йня — помещение либо сооружение, служащее для убоя и первичной переработки животных. В больших объёмах на специализированных по видам животных скотобойнях забивают крупный и мелкий рогатый скот, свиней, лошадей, а также кроликов, кур, индюшек и уток.


и что теперь разводить коров грех?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы просто путаете понимание слов и согласие со смыслом сказанного. Я не раз говорил об этом, но Вы этого не замечаете.


Почему же, нет. Несогласие действительно возможно при понимании собеседника - но по указанной ссылке мы видим, что люди не просто не согласны с Прабхупадой - они ИСКАЖЁННО понимают и принимают его слова - там в частности речь идёт о природе духовных отношений, соответственно критике подвергаются Прабхупада и преданные - но критикуются они как раз не за нашу философию, которая исключает разные формы извращений, приписываемых нам этими людьми... Почему приписываемые? Потому что они НЕ ПОНИМАЮТ Прабхупаду!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Это немного другая тема. Я не против это обсуждать, но не в контексте мнения Шрилы Прабхупады по ростовщичеству как таковому.


ИМХО проблема опять же в терминологию упирается (причём именно на русском) - тот же термин используемый Прабхупадой на английском - дословно переводится как "дача денег взаймы"

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

дубль

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Можно ещё раз? И кто переводчик?


тут его уже раз десять цитировали... с переводчиком незнаком...  :mig:

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> тот же термин используемый Прабхупадой на английском - дословно переводится как "дача денег взаймы"


это про какой термин идет речь?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> это про какой термин идет речь?


moneylending

----------


## Дмитрий_И

moneylending и как это переводится?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> moneylending и как это переводится?


я уже написал...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

дача денег взаймы - это где такое написано, что такой дословный перевод

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

_Но money есть money и это не зерно... =)_




> это ваше примитивное мнение, не более того


Почему Вы отказываетесь не отождествлять деньги и зерно - и вдобавок ещё и пытаетесь оскорбить не согласных с Вами по этому поводу? Странно...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> дача денег взаймы - это где такое написано, что такой дословный перевод


Слово - money переводится как "деньги", слово -  lending переводится как "кредитование" или "дача взаймы"... соедините теперь вместе - что получится?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Почему Вы отказываетесь не отождествлять деньги и зерно


Money - is any object or record that is generally accepted as payment for goods and services and repayment of debts in a given socio-economic context or country.
wikipedia

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Слово - money переводится как "деньги", слово - lending переводится как "кредитование" или "дача взаймы"... соедините теперь вместе - что получится?


как минимум кредитование

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> как минимум кредитование


об этом и речь

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Money - is any object or record that is generally accepted as payment for goods and services and repayment of debts in a given socio-economic context or country.
> wikipedia


об том и разговор - надо смотреть используется ли зерно как всеобщий эквивалент, иногда такое тоже бывало

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> как минимум кредитование


lending - и кредитование, и дача денег взаймы, ссуживание их... а там это можно делать и на процентной и на беспроцентной основе - в последнем же случае ни о каком ростовщичестве речь уже не идёт...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> и на беспроцентной основе


при беспроцентном не используется lending
общепринято, что lending это кредитование
при беспроцентном есть много других более точных слов

русский перевод стиха Прабхупада говорит именно о процентах.

Кроме того Ману самхита использует это же слово kusidam - и английский вариант и русский говорит о процентах.

И словари санксрита говорят о том, что kusidam Это процентный кредит

с чего вы взяли, что kusidam это благотворительный беспроцентный заем денег?

сами так решили?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> при беспроцентном не используется lending
> общепринято, что lending это кредитование
> при беспроцентном есть много других более точных слов
> 
> русский перевод стиха Прабхупада говорит именно о процентах.
> 
> Кроме того Ману самхита использует это же слово kusidam - и английский вариант и русский говорит о процентах.
> 
> И словари санксрита говорят о том, что kusidam Это процентный кредит
> ...


 я знаю, что на английском это слово используется и в смысле одолжить деньги на какое-то время - в бытовых ситуациях, до зарплаты например  - естественно в этом случае без всяких процентов.
Но в любом случае для меня главное - не этот тезис - а то, что есть много проблем со словообразованием и транслированием смысла терминов другим языком - и по мне мои уважаемые оппоненты в этой теме, настаивающие на однозначности применения термина "ростовщичества" не вполне отдают себе отчёта в этом...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> с чего вы взяли, что kusidam это благотворительный беспроцентный заем денег?
> 
> сами так решили?


чего-то Вы за меня конкретно так додумали... у меня аж волосы на голове шевелятся... где я такое решил, интересно?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> я знаю, что на английском это слово используется и в смысле одолжить деньги на какое-то время - в бытовых ситуациях, до зарплаты например - естественно в этом случае без всяких процентов


тогда почему с санскрита, нет такого "или"?
мы смотрим санскритское слово а не английской в первую очередь

с чего вы взяли, что санскритское слово kusidam тоже может пониматься как благотворительная дача денег в займы?

что дал повод так считать?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> я знаю, что на английском это слово используется и в смысле одолжить деньги на какое-то время - в бытовых ситуациях, до зарплаты например - естественно в этом случае без всяких процентов


тогда почему с санскрита, нет такого "или"?
мы смотрим санскритское слово а не английской в первую очередь

с чего вы взяли, что санскритское слово kusidam тоже может пониматься как благотворительная дача денег в займы?

что дал повод так считать?

----------


## Макс_И

> chaitanya  
> В идеале веды (шрути) нужно слушать от истинного представителя Бога, но мы в Кали Югу не можем себе позволить такой роскоши ....





> Неправда! Книги Прабхупады предназначены для всех.


  Я же написал_) - в идеале. Если мы смиренно примем авторитет истинного предствителя Бога и выслушаем Его то и кривотолков не будет никаких.
А так конешно книги Прабхупады это здорово) - сам читаю...) и всем советую). Харе Кришна).

Знание, полученное с помощью непосредственного опыта, не может выйти за рамки ограниченного человеческого восприятия. Единственный способ узнать о реальности, лежащей за пределами нашего восприятия, — это* услышать* о ней из *достоверного* источника. Поэтому даже величайший мудрец, *Шукадева Госвами*, говорит здесь царю Парикшиту: «Я пересказываю тебе лишь то, что *сам услышал* из достоверного источника».* Таков ведический метод познания.* Веды называются* шрути*, потому что их получают, слушая заслуживающих доверия людей. Ведическая мудрость лежит вне сферы ущербного эмпирического знания.




> ...что из них процитировал Шрила Прабхупада мы как его последователи принимаем....
> Вы как раз не принимаете.


мои сообщения где я заявил о принятии money lending из Ш.Б.): 
(вроде были где то еще...надо поискать..)
322
357
367

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> тогда почему с санскрита, нет такого "или"?
> мы смотрим санскритское слово а не английской в первую очередь
> 
> с чего вы взяли, что санскритское слово kusidam тоже может пониматься как благотворительная дача денег в займы?
> 
> что дал повод так считать?



я так не считал - я отталкиваюсь от перевода слова Прабхупадой на английский - ему виднее было - и смотрю значение английского термина - который во главу угла ставит именно факт передачи суммы денег с последующим её возвратом - это главный принцип - причём передача денег при этом может осуществляться как за плату, так и без неё - последнее может быть даже менее распространено, чем дача денег под проценты, но возможен и второй вариант.
С термином же ростовщичество всё иначе - он в принципе, по определению исключает ЛЮБЫЕ формы беспроцентного займа, т.е. ограничен в этом вопросе... Для него главный принцип - не просто факт передачи денег во временной пользование с последующим возвратом, но обязательная процентовка, вдобавок ещё и грабительская (подтекст таков)... отсюда и негативная коннотация этого термина, о чём неоднократно писалось тут.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> мои сообщения где я заявил о принятии money lending


ваше личное мнение понятно.
хотелось бы факты какие-нибудь, но их нет и не было.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Для него главный принцип - не просто факт передачи денег во временной пользование с последующим возвратом, но обязательная процентовка,


да Kusidam именно так и переводится
на фоне этого Прабхупада использовал, общепринятое Moneylending, что соответствует на все сто слову kusidam
зачем что-то еще додумывать? что вас заставляет додумывать?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> да Kusidam именно так и переводится
> на фоне этого Прабхупада использовал, общепринятое Moneylending, что соответствует на все сто слово kusidam
> зачем что-то еще додумывать? что вас заставляет додумывать?


додумывают - это когда вырывают цитату из контекста, как Вы сейчас сделали с моей цитатой или с цитатой из википедии про ростовщичество, где Вы первое предложение "заметили", а второе - почему-то "не заметили"... Я же просто показал из каких двух слов состоит английский термин, применённый Прабхупадой при переводе - из этой банальности каждый вправе делать свои выводы самостоятельно...

----------


## Sukhananda das

> к чему это все?


Я хотел еще раз подчеркнуть тот факт, что организация печатающая для страны деньги (ЦБ) находится вне ее юрисдикции. И это отностися ко всем ведущим центральным банкам. Более того, насколько я понимаю, сами государства получают эти напечатанные деньги под определенный % (пусть небольшой) что, учитывая объемы печатаемых денег в мире может составлять огромные суммы. Это создает изначально неравные правила на мировом рынке, когда какие-то люди могут скупать практически все, что представляет для них интерес.




> я тоже могу тогда писать


Пишите.




> и что теперь разводить коров грех?


Если не сможете обеспечить им защиту, то да, лучше и не начинать.

ЗЫ Что касается ростовщичества и банковской деятельности. Величина % зависит от того, какие в конкретном государстве законы и насколько сами люди в силах осознанно воздействовать на политику страны. Думаю, что 2% годовых не будут тяжким бременем ни для человека ни тем более для компании.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Думаю, что 2% годовых не будут тяжким бременем ни для человека ни тем более для компании.


а это будет грехом со стороны кредитора? какое ваше личное мнение? если да то почему?

----------


## Sukhananda das

> а это будет грехом со стороны кредитора? какое ваше личное мнение? если да то почему?


Сложно однозначно ответить на этот вопрос. Если государство, не желая (по разным обстоятельствам) само кредитовать людей и бизнес делегирует эту функцию бизнесу, установив предел в 2-3% то я не вижу в этом греха. Ведь банку надо покрыть издержки связанные с тем, что некоторые кредиты не будут отданы. Но в этом случае государство должно очень жестко регламентировать и регулировать деятельность банков.

С другой стороны, сами люди играют в эти игры, отдавая банку деньги под % (в России выше 10). Все повязаны в этой свистопляске, в которой конечным выгодоприобретателем опять же будут те, кто печатает деньги и издает законы. Миром сейчас правят юристы и финансисты.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Если государство, не желая (по разным обстоятельствам) само кредитовать людей и бизнес делегирует эту функцию бизнесу, установив предел в 2-3% то я не вижу в этом греха


очень правильное мнение.
А то, что миром правят иногда не совсем хорошие люди, то это уже другая история)

----------


## Sukhananda das

> очень правильное мнение. А то, что миром правят иногда не совсем хорошие люди, то это уже другая история)


Многое зависит от контекста - правового и культурного поля. Если в какой-то мусульманской стране % нет вообще (считается грехом) и государство кредитует граждан без % то в этом правовом и культурном поле за ростовщичество можно и тело оставить.

Россия - это вообще заповедник. У нас есть Конституция, которой подтирают ... и есть понятия по которым живут.

----------


## Дамир

Уважаемые, своим детям (Если они у вас есть, или будут), тоже будете давать деньги в долг под проценты ?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Уважаемые, своим детям (Если они у вас есть, или будут), тоже будете давать деньги в долг под проценты ?


конечно под 400 % годовых
какой вопрос, такой и ответ

----------


## Sukhananda das

С другой стороны, кто отделит этот % за которым начинанается грабеж от справедливого? Банкам всегда будет мало и они будут лоббировать свои интересы, находя все новые пути для извлечения прибыли из ничего. Если деньги станут полностю электронными, а к этому все идет, то этот станет гораздо более сильной удавкой на шее человека, хотя конечно же и сейчас она не слабая.

----------


## Дамир

> С другой стороны, кто отделит этот % за которым начинанается грабеж от справедливого?


Вы и отделите. Когда приходит в голову идея, что-то изменить, примеряйте сначала это на своих детях, если эта мысль не приносит Вам боли, значит можно пробовать.
Царь, это Отец, а граждане это его дети. Если Вы Отец, не будете же давать одному сыну деньги под проценты, а другому без !!
Когда государство даёт деньги предпринимателю даже в рассрочку, он что, грабит государство ? Нет, он помогает развиваться стране, создавая полезное предприятие, выпуская нужную стране продукцию, создаёт рабочие места, разве этого мало !? Так нет, вы ещё хотите кроме налогов с выручки, получить с него дополнительный доход, и всё ни как не решите, сколько же взять с него ещё денег !

----------


## николааевич

> Почему же, нет. Несогласие действительно возможно при понимании собеседника - но по указанной ссылке мы видим, что люди не просто не согласны с Прабхупадой - они ИСКАЖЁННО понимают и принимают его слова - там в частности речь идёт о природе духовных отношений, соответственно критике подвергаются Прабхупада и преданные - но критикуются они как раз не за нашу философию, которая исключает разные формы извращений, приписываемых нам этими людьми... Почему приписываемые? Потому что они НЕ ПОНИМАЮТ Прабхупаду!


Эти люди несогласны - значит что-то понимают! Этого для них достаточно, чтобы несогласиться, и больше они не слушают. Зачем слушать, если несогласен?

----------


## Макс_И

Сдерут  три шкуры и скажут что не грех) ... мол в шастрах разрешено)  :smilies:  

Bg 18.5 — От жертвоприношений, благотворительности и тапасьи никогда нельзя отказываться, ибо они очищают даже великие души.

но это я все шутки ради  :swoon:  Харе Кришна  :mig: 

 И если делаете добро тем, которые вам делают добро, какая вам за то благодарность? ибо и грешники то же делают. 34 И если взаймы даете тем, от которых надеетесь получить обратно, какая вам за то благодарность? ибо и грешники дают взаймы грешникам, чтобы получить обратно столько же. 35 Но вы любите врагов ваших, и благотворите, и взаймы давайте, не ожидая ничего; и будет вам награда великая, и будете сынами Всевышнего; ибо Он благ и к неблагодарным и злым. 36 Итак, будьте милосерды, как и Отец ваш милосерд.

Смысл этого в том, что не только царю, но и каждому из нас следует бережно относиться к тому, что заработано тяжелым трудом, чтобы в нужную минуту употребить свои сбережения на благое и полезное дело. В Кали-югу, однако, государственная казна как следует не охраняется, поэтому цари и правительства вынуждены пускать в оборот бумажные деньги. Вот почему в кризисной ситуации правительство искусственно вызывает инфляцию, печатая новые и новые бумажки, что приводит к росту цен и ставит людей на грань нищеты. Таким образом, мы видим, что традиция хранить сбережения в тайном месте имеет долгую историю, — судя по всему, подобная практика существовала уже во времена царствования Махараджи Притху. Как царь имеет право хранить свои богатства скрытыми от посторонних глаз, так и простым людям следует держать свои сбережения в надежном месте. В этом нет ничего дурного.* Главное, чтобы все люди были воспитаны в соответствии с принципами варнашрама-дхармы и использовали свои деньги только на добрые дела.*

Не рекомендуется также копить деньги, для того чтобы добиться высокого положения в материальном мире. Человек должен зарабатывать себе на жизнь простым и честным трудом, поэтому лучше быть грузчиком и честно зарабатывать себе на жизнь, чем хитростью и обманом добиваться высокого положения в обществе. Если кто-то стал самым богатым человеком в мире честным путем, в этом нет ничего плохого, но не следует поступаться честью ради накопления богатств. Такие действия мешают преданному служению.

----------


## николааевич

И "kusidam" и "money lending" - однозначно кредитование под проценты. Именно поэтому Прабхупада и написал так.

Если "money lending" может трактоваться, как "грабительское ростовщичество", а Прабхупада не уточнил это, значит НИКТО не имеет права этого уточнять, выдавая свое мнение за мнение ачарьи.

Остальные цитаты из книг Прабхупады уводят в сторону.

----------


## Макс_И

> Если деньги станут полностю электронными, а к этому все идет


 У нас в автобусах в зеленограде уже встроены видеокамеры а в институт у всех ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ЭЛЕКТРОННЫЙ пропуск если такого нет то дорогу можно забыть.

----------


## николааевич

> Если деньги станут полностю электронными, а к этому все идет, то этот станет гораздо более сильной удавкой на шее человека.


Это просто самовнушение.

----------


## николааевич

> У нас в автобусах в зеленограде уже встроены видеокамеры а в институт у всех ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ЭЛЕКТРОННЫЙ пропуск если такого нет то дорогу можно забыть.


А что, хочется, чтобы все можно было? Типа мы преданные?

----------


## Макс_И

> А что, хочется, чтобы все можно было? Типа мы преданные?


 просто в руках демонически настроенных все это превратиться в тотальный контроль - совершенную форму деспотизма). Многим придется бежать в леса...бросать свои насесты =)

----------


## николааевич

> просто в руках демонически настроенных все это превратиться в тотальный контроль - совершенную форму деспотизма). Многим придется бежать в леса...бросать свои насесты =)


При желании контроль можно и без компьютеров делать.Такой же жесткий. К примеру Северная Корея. Там компов нет, а люди все равно с голоду дохнут.

----------


## Макс_И

> Остальные цитаты из книг Прабхупады уводят в сторону.


 Они могут давать примерное понимание того чего на самом деле хотел Прабхупада =).  




> значит НИКТО не имеет права этого уточнять, выдавая свое мнение за мнение ачарьи.


вот это вроде хорошая мысль) - именно этот отрывок). Остальным я себя больше не загружаю)

----------


## николааевич

> Они могут давать примерное понимание того чего на самом деле хотел Прабхупада =).


Они дают представление о Вашем понимании Прабхупады, не более.

----------


## Макс_И

> Они дают представление о Вашем понимании Прабхупады, не более.


 если это чьи то слова как нпаример когда Прабхупада отрицал бумажные деньги считал что это основа всех спекуляций то это не мое понимание а его)...
Я просто упомянул о нем - привел его понимание для сравнения). Веды дают общую картину. Когда мы хорошо видим общую картину даже если нам деталь неизвестна нам становится понятнее о чем она может быть).

----------


## Макс_И

> При желании контроль можно и без компьютеров делать.Такой же жесткий.


да...увы это так. В недавней истории масса примеров. Даже наша страна). Просто если человек знает что будет зима то он к ней готовиться, запасает атм дров). Еды...
Иначе зимой ему будет туго). если по современным признакам можно судить как о будующей "зиме" то если человек уверен в ее приходе - ему нужно к ней готовиться)...А лучше просто больше повторять Харе Кришна).

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> если это чьи то слова как нпаример когда Прабхупада отрицал бумажные деньги считал что это основа всех спекуляций то это не мое понимание а его)


тем ни менее Прабхупада использовал деньги и его последователи тоже
То, что плохие люди стали использовать положение, это еще ни о чем не говорит.
Ведическая культура разрешает кредитование, и это факт. 
Просьба, когда спекулируете немного пробуйте анализировать. 
Такое ощущение, что многие думают, что в рай попали, и все им тут должны. Это ложный эгоизм.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Эти люди несогласны - значит что-то понимают! Этого для них достаточно, чтобы несогласиться, и больше они не слушают. Зачем слушать, если несогласен?


Они не правильно понимают - а значит - не понимают в принципе...

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Это просто самовнушение.


Полагаю, что с вашей стороны "это просто самовнушение".

----------


## Макс_И

> тем ни менее Прабхупада использовал деньги и его последователи тоже


  Ну и что что использовал, Кали-Юга на дворе.... Для проповеди русским Прабхупада предлагал если нужно и водки выпить... То чего он реально хотел он тут четко сказал 
почитайте все внимательно).

Олицетворение Кали попросил дать ему еще что-нибудь, и в ответ на его мольбу царь разрешил ему жить там, где есть золото, ибо там, где есть золото, царят ложь, опьянение, похоть, зависть и враждебность.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Хотя Махараджа Парикшит дал Кали разрешение жить в четырех местах, ему было очень трудно найти их, потому что во времена царствования Махараджи Парикшита таких мест не было. Поэтому Кали попросил царя дать ему что-нибудь для осуществления своих гнусных целей. Тогда Махараджа Парикшит дал ему разрешение проживать в местах, где есть золото, так как там имеются все четыре уже упоминавшихся порока, и сверх того вражда. Так олицетворение Кали обрел «золотой стандарт». Согласно «Шримад-Бхагаватам», золото поощряет ложь, одурманивание, проституцию, зависть и вражду. Даже расчеты и денежное обращение на основе золотого стандарта плохи. *Денежное обращение на основе золотого стандарта зиждется на лжи*, потому что денежные знаки не соответствуют золотому запасу. Все это основано на лжи, поскольку денежные знаки выпускаются на сумму, превышающую стоимость реального золотого запаса. Это искусственное увеличение властями денежной массы приводит к проституированию государственной экономики. Цена товаров искусственно завышается из-за бумажных денег, т.е. искусственных денежных знаков. Настоящие деньги вытесняются бумажными. Вместо бумажных денег в расчетах следует использовать *настоящие золотые монеты*, и это остановит проституирование золота. Женщинам можно разрешить носить золотые украшения, контролируя не их качество, а количество. Это будет противодействовать похоти, зависти, вражде. Если в обращении будет* настоящее золото в форме монет*, тогда влияние золота, *порождающее ложь, проституцию и прочее*, прекратится само собой. Тогда не будет необходимости в министерстве по борьбе с моральным разложением на новый срок правления продажности и обмана.

В Кали-югу, однако, государственная казна как следует не охраняется, поэтому цари и правительства вынуждены пускать в оборот бумажные деньги. Вот почему в кризисной ситуации правительство искусственно вызывает инфляцию, печатая новые и новые бумажки, что приводит к росту цен и ставит людей на грань нищеты. "
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Если и были в ведические времена кредиты то не на основе бумажных денег и банковских расписок иначе это махинации ложь и обман что греховно, что других приводит к нищите, за что по карме потом прийдут страдания (стих выше я цитировал что если какая либо деятельность является причиной обнищания других - то в ад)
  А вообще ведическая культура это духовное братство) особенно в Сатья Югу и Трета Югу там нет гун невежества и страсти) и вашьев тоже нет и деньги никого не интересуют)  какие там кредиты под проценты.... Бог его знает). В Кали Югу да - сдерут с три шкуры и спасибо не скажут)

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Они дают представление о Вашем понимании Прабхупады, не более.


Но ведь по Вашему все понимают Прабхупаду - значит и он тоже его понимает (пусть даже и частично)...  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Ну и что что использовал, Кали-Юга на дворе....


вот, вы уже более ясней понимаете обстановку. Это хорошо. Призма фанатизма, очень многое закрывает от понимания. А духовная платформа вообще закрыта.

я только не пойму зачем вы приводите эти комментарии?

я могу приводить сотни фактов убийства, коров, в писаниях найду строки о том, что коров убивают не щадя 
И что теперь коров разводить грех?

С каких пор плохое поведение людей влияет на законы Бога? Где об этом говориться? Приведите стих из шастр, или это ваши домыслы?

*А вот доказательства, что в ведической культуре "кредитование" ни грех и является естественной деятельностью вайш:*

Śrīmad Bhāgavatam 10.24.21

kṛṣi-vāṇijya-go-rakṣā
kusīdaḿ tūryam ucyate
vārtā catur-vidhā tatra
vayaḿ go-vṛttayo 'niśam


The occupational duties of the vaiśya are conceived in four divisions: farming, commerce, cow protection and moneylending. Out of these, we as a community are always engaged in cow protection.

----------


## Макс_И

> А вот доказательства, что* в ведической культуре "кредитование"* ни грех и является естественной деятельностью вайш:



В Сатья-югу* не было* брахманов, кшатриев,* вайшьев* или шудр. Общество целиком состояло из хамс . Ведой была омкара . Никто не поклонялся полубогам, поскольку все воздавали почести только Верховной Личности Бога.

смортя из каких гун такая "ведическая культура"

----------


## Sukhananda das

> И что теперь коров разводить грех?


Если конечной целью является их убийство то, безусловно, грех.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> В Сатья-югу не было брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев или шудр. Общество целиком состояло из хамс . Ведой была омкара . Никто не поклонялся полубогам, поскольку все воздавали почести только Верховной Личности Бога.


конечно же мы рассматривает тот период времени, когда все они появилось. А именно варнашарму дхарму.



> смортя из каких гун такая "ведическая культура"


К какой гуне ШБ относиться, к такой гуне и эта ведическая культура относиться.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Если конечной целью является их убийство то, безусловно, грех.


вокруг ведь столько скотобоин открывается, тысячи. Каждый норовит убить корову на мясо. Везде в магазинах колбаса, везде это насилие.
и если конечная цель не убийство, а молоко и защита коров?
то тогда грех?
отвечу за вас. Ни грех. Что и требовалось доказать. Плохое поведение живых существ не влияет на законы Бога.

----------


## николааевич

> если это чьи то слова как нпаример когда Прабхупада отрицал бумажные деньги считал что это основа всех спекуляций то это не мое понимание а его)...
> Я просто упомянул о нем - привел его понимание для сравнения). Веды дают общую картину. Когда мы хорошо видим общую картину даже если нам деталь неизвестна нам становится понятнее о чем она может быть).


Причем тут бумажные деньги к кредитованию под проценты? Кредитование и его описание (Пураны, ШБ, Библия ...) были задолго до бумажных денег.

----------


## николааевич

> да...увы это так. В недавней истории масса примеров. Даже наша страна). Просто если человек знает что будет зима то он к ней готовиться, запасает атм дров). Еды...
> Иначе зимой ему будет туго). если по современным признакам можно судить как о будующей "зиме" то если человек уверен в ее приходе - ему нужно к ней готовиться)...А лучше просто больше повторять Харе Кришна).


И что предлагаете, золота запастись?

----------


## николааевич

> Для проповеди русским Прабхупада предлагал если нужно и водки выпить


Опа! А можно цитату? Интересно ведь!

----------


## николааевич

> Но ведь по Вашему все понимают Прабхупаду - значит и он тоже его понимает (пусть даже и частично)...


Так я только ЗА! Главное честно говорить, что это МОЕ понимание.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Так я только ЗА! Главное честно говорить, что это МОЕ понимание.


Это у Вас уже подмена тезиса идёт - начали с того, что все понимают Прабхупаду, а кончили тем, что все понимают всех, но в разной степени - т.е. подменили первый тезис на противоположный...

----------


## николааевич

> Это у Вас уже подмена тезиса идёт - начали с того, что все понимают Прабхупаду, а кончили тем, что все понимают всех, но в разной степени - т.е. подменили первый тезис на противоположный...


Вы, как всегда, путаете понимание терминологии и понимание/согласие смысловое. Терминологию 90% ВСЕХ людей понимают однозначно (а кто вываливается из этой кучи - действует неадекватно и по праву считается недалеким человеком). А по смыслу у КАЖДОГО свое видение.
(понимание/согласие - иногда используются как синонимы)

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы, как всегда, путаете понимание терминологии и понимание/согласие смысловое. Терминологию 90% ВСЕХ людей понимают однозначно (а кто вываливается из этой кучи - действует неадекватно и по праву считается недалеким человеком). А по смыслу у КАЖДОГО свое видение.
> (понимание/согласие - иногда используются как синонимы)


К сожалению, всё гораздо сложнее, чем Вы тут пытаетесь представить...

1. Мы тут с Вами уже надцать страниц спорим именно по поводу терминологии...

2. Если бы эти граждане понимали ту же терминологию Прабхупады - определение и разграничение духовной и материальной энергии - они бы не стали тот бред писать про духовные взаимоотношения Кришны и его преданных -  который они там пишут, отждествляя духовные взаимоотношения с плотскими...

----------


## Sukhananda das

> вокруг ведь столько скотобоин открывается, тысячи. Каждый норовит убить корову на мясо. Везде в магазинах колбаса, везде это насилие.
> и если конечная цель не убийство, а молоко и защита коров?
> то тогда грех?
> отвечу за вас. Ни грех. Что и требовалось доказать. Плохое поведение живых существ не влияет на законы Бога.


За меня отвечать не надо тчк Ваш пост сумбурен тчк Повторяйте Харе Кришна тчк

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> С другой стороны, кто отделит этот % за которым начинанается грабеж от справедливого? Банкам всегда будет мало и они будут лоббировать свои интересы, находя все новые пути для извлечения прибыли из ничего. Если деньги станут полностю электронными, а к этому все идет, то этот станет гораздо более сильной удавкой на шее человека, хотя конечно же и сейчас она не слабая.



несомненно такая тенденция имеет место, в Кали-югу она усиливается - наверное этим были продиктованы запрет на ростовщичество в исламе и христианстве... Если общество способно обуздывать и контролировать эти тендеции, вводя их в цивилизованные рамки - тогда можно не так жёстко - предполагается, что в ведическом обществе было возможно это реализовать, поэтому и запретов строгих там мы не видим...

----------


## Дамир

> несомненно такая тенденция имеет место, в Кали-югу она усиливается - наверное этим были продиктованы запрет на ростовщичество в исламе и христианстве... Если общество способно обуздывать и контролировать эти тендеции, вводя их в цивилизованные рамки - тогда можно не так жёстко - предполагается, что в ведическом обществе было возможно это реализовать, поэтому и запретов строгих там мы не видим...


Если Вы знаете, что в ведическом обществе имел место судный процент, то поделитесь с нами, каким он был ?
Чтобы делать простейший табурет, надо найти весь материал и инструменты для закончености продукта. Дающий деньги, не прикладывая усилий, просто назначает процент и для вас это приемлемо !? 
Не зря на Руси, отрубали правую руку тому кто давал под проценты, и левую тому кто брал !! Желаешь заработать, производи в стране полезный продукт, а не ищи хитрых путей, развивающих безделье/разварт, получать прибыль на : Дал/Взял !

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> За меня отвечать


) ну хорошо. Какое ваше мнение? Я не угадал?

Огромное наличие скотобоен говорит о том, что разводить и защищать коров грех?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Если Вы знаете, что в ведическом обществе имел место судный процент, то поделитесь с нами, каким он был ?!



конечно нет точной информации - есть лишь ссылки в Бхагаватам (10.24.21), что деньги под процент давали - есть также ссылки в Ману-самхите - что высокий процент запрещался...




> Чтобы делать простейший табурет, надо найти весь материал и инструменты для закончености продукта. Дающий деньги, не прикладывая усилий, просто назначает процент и для вас это приемлемо !? 
> !


Дешёвые кредиты способствуют экономическому развитию - в этом смысле для меня эти вещи конечно приемлемы...

----------


## николааевич

> Если бы эти граждане понимали ту же терминологию Прабхупады - определение и разграничение духовной и материальной энергии - они бы не стали тот бред писать про духовные взаимоотношения Кришны и его преданных -  который они там пишут, отждествляя духовные взаимоотношения с плотскими...


Вы наивный человек.

----------


## николааевич

> ...и для вас это приемлемо !?


Это приемлемо для Шрилы Прабхупады. Или Вы превосходите его по нравственности?  :nono:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы наивный человек.


А быть уверенным в способности всех понимать Прабхупаду - это наверное должно считаться верхом искушённости?  :mig:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Это приемлемо для Шрилы Прабхупады. Или Вы превосходите его по нравственности?


Скорее наивно считать себя эдаким "рупором Прабхупады", способным всегда понимать и воспринимать его правильно и безошибочно, в отличие от прочих окружающих... Но Вы на себя очень много берёте...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Парашара отец Вьясы, не знаю насколько это авторитетно, но Прабхупада употреблял в своих лекциях эту шастру, в общем вот стих из неё:
Парашара-смрити - 
1.63. To invest money on interest, to be a jeweller, to tendcattle, tillage and trade, — these are declared as occupationsfor the Vaisya caste


Гаутама Дхарма Сутра (наверно не авторитетно)
10.49. The additional (occupations) of a Vaisya are, agriculture, trade, tending cattle, and lending money at interes


яджнавалкья-смрити (не знаю насколько это авторитетно тоже)
37. Where there is a pledge, the interest, month by month, shall be an eightieth part; otherwise, two, three, four or five parts, in a hundred, according to the order of cast.
37. They however who travel in forests give ten parts; they who go to sea, twenty parts, in a hundred. Or, all must render to all, of whatever cast, the rate of interest settled amongst themselves.

Очевидно, что в Шримад Бхагаватам перевод Прабхупады, в котором говориться, что "кредитование" или "законное ростовщичество" ( в общем кому как угодно, суть не меняется) является естественность деятельностью вайш.

----------


## николааевич

> Очевидно, что в Шримад Бхагаватам перевод Прабхупады, в котором говориться, что "кредитование" или "законное ростовщичество" ( в общем кому как угодно, суть не меняется) является естественность деятельностью вайш.


Если для человека важней мнение КОБа, чем Прабхупады, Вы его не переубедите.

----------


## ОлегМ

> Если Вы знаете, что в ведическом обществе имел место судный процент, то поделитесь с нами, каким он был ?
> Чтобы делать простейший табурет, надо найти весь материал и инструменты для закончености продукта. Дающий деньги, не прикладывая усилий, просто назначает процент и для вас это приемлемо !? 
> Не зря на Руси, отрубали правую руку тому кто давал под проценты, и левую тому кто брал !! Желаешь заработать, производи в стране полезный продукт, а не ищи хитрых путей, развивающих безделье/разварт, получать прибыль на : Дал/Взял !


Он сначала эти деньги как-то заработал.
Вопрос в ограничении процента. 
аргументы вроде "100 рублей дать взаймы, вернуть 101 невозможно, ибо всего их 100" неприемлемы, очевидно, дача денег в рост относится к части экономики, не ко всей.
Я правильно понимаю, что ссылок на шастры те, кто говорит о запрете процента, не привели?

----------


## Макс_И

> Я правильно понимаю, что ссылок на шастры те, кто говорит о запрете процента, не привели?


 В книгах Прабхупады...  Нет на термин ростовщичества цитат нет и не приводилось. Приводились цитаты Прабхупады как он видел деятельность вайш - земледелие (обеспечение продуктами) защита коров и если есть излишки то торговля ими. И ростовщичества он в них не упоминал. Тоесть теперь я лично точно не могу понять что стоит точно за этим термином. К тому же и Кришна в Гите почему то о нем не сказал а только 3 деятельности - просто повод задуматься лично для меня.

Также например нет запрета на кока колу как таковую) но это и не значит что это хорошо). Приводились цитаты о махинациях, краже, обмане, любых деятельностях из-за которых страдают-нищают другие дживы. За это книги Ш.П. гарантируют ад. Плохо отзывался Прабхупада и о большой коммерции и вообще философия его книг учит честному труду, благотворительности отречению а не наживе и эксплуатации. Это все приводилось. И любую деятельность можно судить по плодам, который она принесет. Поэтому ярлыки в сторону)

 Любая деятельность в этом мире влечет последствия. Мудрые остерегаются деятельности - это Вишну Пурана. Или семь раз отмерь - один отрежь. Народная мудрость.

 Видение Патиты Паваны Прабху:
Вопрос:	Здравствуйте Прабху! Скажите пожалуйста, ведическая философия разрешает давать деньги в долг под проценты? Спасибо, очень ждем ответа. 
Сергей
Ответ:	  
В «Ману-самхите» довольно подробно описывается, как и кому давать деньги под проценты, ростовщичество описывается как способ заработка, но, не зная все *законы кармы*, лучше так просто этим не заниматься. Надо хорошо понимать специфику этого рода деятельности. Там где долги, там и* большие проблемы* вплоть до убийства...

----------


## Макс_И

> Это приемлемо для Шрилы Прабхупады. Или Вы превосходите его по нравственности?


 Ш.П. нигде не говорил что для него приемлемо ростовщичество.  Если есть цитата то покажите нам ее и мы с вами согласимся. А так как ее нет значит и не говорил что приемлимо. 

 Вот например как он комментирует те же жертвоприношения животных рекомендованные в ведах :

Великий мудрец Нарада сказал: О царь, повелевающий своим народом, узри же на небесах тех животных, которых ты безжалостно убил во время жертвоприношений.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Поскольку *жертвоприношения животных рекомендованы в Ведах*, они являются частью почти всех религиозных ритуалов. Однако это *не значит*, что человек должен довольствоваться закланием животных *в соответствии с указаниями священных писаний*. Он должен подняться над уровнем обрядов и ритуалов и постараться постичь истину, понять смысл человеческой жизни. Нарада Муни хотел объяснить царю, в чем заключается истинный смысл жизни, и вселить в его сердце дух отречения. Знание и отречение от мира (гьяна-вайрагья) являются высшей целью человеческой жизни. Не обладая знанием, невозможно избавиться от стремления к материальным наслаждениям, а не избавившись от привязанности к материальным наслаждениям, невозможно продвигаться по духовному пути. Карми в большинстве своем живут ради чувственных удовольствий и для достижения этой цели готовы пойти на любой грех. Одним *из* таких* грехов* является *принесение в жертву* животных. Поэтому Нарада Муни воспользовался своими мистическими способностями и показал царю Прачинабархишату животных, которых тот умертвил во время жертвоприношений.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Я правильно понимаю, что ссылок на шастры те, кто говорит о запрете процента, не привели?


Правильно понимаете. Шастры не запрещают давать имущество под проценты, и даже есть посвященные этому главы, как это правильно делать.

*Шримад Бхагаватам* тоже говорит о том, что давать имущество под проценты это естественная деятельность вайш, не говоря уже о многочисленных других шастрах.

А то, что в этой деятельности можно нагрешить, дак это и без того понятно. Это в любой деятельности можно сделать. 

Как видим авторитеты тоже подтверждают, что давать имущество под проценты ни грех.

chaitanya просьба еще раз к вам, *пишите по делу*, не зачем спекулировать разными комментариями. Я вашей логикой могу вообще всю ведическую систему разрушить.

----------


## Макс_И

Главное чтобы такая "кредитная деятельность" не причиняла беспокойства другим). Потому что как мы теперь видим даже бумажные деньги которые для нас в Кали Югу естественны - есть инструмент обворовывания. Цитату я выше привел, Прабхупада это обьяснил. И даже если человек не знает об этом - он всеравно понесет наказание).

----------


## Макс_И

> Как видим авторитеты тоже подтверждают, что давать имущество под проценты ни грех.


 Разные авторитеты по разному говорят об этом.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Разные авторитеты по разному говорят об этом.


ну хорошо. 
Шримад Бхагаватам говорит об этом, не двусмысленно и четко, что "ростовщичество" ни грех, и законная деятельность вайш.

----------


## Макс_И

> Опа! А можно цитату? Интересно ведь!


Ну приведу я цитату) Прабхупады) - опять скажите :



> Они дают представление о Вашем понимании Прабхупады, не более.

----------


## Макс_И

> не говоря уже о многочисленных других шастрах.


Нам достаточно Бхагавад Гиты и книг Ш.П.. 
  Кришна ничего не забыл и Прабхупада в своих комментариях тоже.

कृषिगौरक्ष्यवाणिज्यं वैश्यकर्म स्वभावजम् ।
परिचर्यात्मकं कर्म शूद्रस्यापि स्वभावजम् ॥४४॥
Земледелие, защита коров и торговля - естественная работа для вайшьев.  

Следует изучать только книги Шрилы Прабхупады

"Никому из моих учеников нет необходимости читать какие-либо книги помимо моих – в действительности, такое чтение может повредить их прогрессу в Сознании Кришны. Всё чтение посторонних книг за исключением некоторых уполномоченных случаев, таких как чтение трудов философа вроде Платона для того чтобы написать эссе, посвященное сравнению его философии с философией Кришны, но в других случаях всё подобное постороннее чтение следует немедленно прекратить. Это просто очередные ненужные хлопоты. Если мои ученики не могут в достаточной мере читать даже мои книги, почему они должны читать другие книги? Я уже дал вам "Учение Господа Чайтаньи", какая необходимость читать "Чайтанья-чаритамриту", переведенную кем-то еще? Ты правильно поступил, прекратив такое чтение". 
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Шри Говинде, 20 января 1972 года)
"Вам не нужно изучать много книг. *Просто изучайте "Бхагавад-гиту как она есть".*
(Шрила Прабхупада, лекция, 15 сентября 1969 года)
"Не следует частично изучать книгу только ради того, чтобы прослыть великим знатоком, способным цитировать писания. Поэтому в нашем движении *сознания Кришны* *мы ограничили* изучение ведической литературы *Бхагавад-гитой, Шримад-Бхагаватам, Чайтанья-чаритамритой и Бхакти-расамрита-синдху.* Этих четырех книг достаточно для проповеднических целей. Их достаточно для понимания философии и распространения миссионерской деятельности по всему миру. Если человек изучает какую-либо книгу, он должен делать это тщательно. Таков принцип. Внимательно изучая ограниченное количество книг, можно понять философию".
("Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита", Мадхья-лила, 22.118, комментарий)
"Итак, ничего нового я вам не скажу. *Всё, что я должен был сказать*, я уже сказал в своих книгах. Просто старайтесь понять их и продолжайте идти этим путем. Нахожусь я рядом с вами или нет, не имеет значения".
(Шрила Прабхупада, речь по прибытии, 17 мая 1977 года)

"Итак, если вы хотите *понять Бхагавад-гиту,* мы должны понимать так же, как и тот, от кого мы её услышали. Это называется системой парампары. Предположим, я что-то услышал от своего духовного учителя, и я говорю вам то же самое. *Такова система парампары*. Вы не можете вообразить, что говорил мой духовный учитель. И даже если вы прочитаете несколько книг, вы не сможете понять,* если не будете понимать их от меня".*
(Шрила Прабхупада, лекция, 8 декабря 1973 года)

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Śrīmad Bhāgavatam 10.24.21

kṛṣi-vāṇijya-go-rakṣā
kusīdaḿ tūryam ucyate
vārtā catur-vidhā tatra
vayaḿ go-vṛttayo 'niśam

The occupational duties of the vaiśya are conceived in four divisions: farming, commerce, cow protection and moneylending. Out of these, we as a community are always engaged in cow protection.

Вот книга Шрилы Прабхупады, в которой *ростовщичество* это законная деятельность.

Или Шримад Бхагаватам для вас тоже не авторитет? ))) 
Авторитеты не авторитеты, ШБ не авторитет.)))

----------


## Макс_И

> Шримад Бхагаватам говорит об этом, не двусмысленно и четко.


Она никак не обьяснет что стоит за этим термином. Какой процент. Так что особенной четкости я лично там не заметил. К тому же как мы видим на деле он ограничивается... Вы например вводите термин - законное ростовщичество. Тоесть разделяете ростовщичество на плохое и хорошее. Ш.Б. этого например не делает.

----------


## Макс_И

> Вот книга Шрилы Прабхупады, в которой ростовщичество это *законная деятельность*.


*смотря для кого*.... и по мне более подходящий термин гуны :

Брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи и шудры отличаются *качествами*, порождаемыми их собственной *природой*, в соответствии с *материальными гунами*, о покоритель врагов.

Спокойствие, самообладание, аскетизм, чистота, терпение, честность, знание, мудрость и религиозность - вот природные качества, присущие брахманам.
Героизм, сила, решимость, находчивость, отвага в бою, благородство, умение руководить - вот природные качества, определяющие деятельность кшатриев.
Земледелие, защита коров и торговля - естественная работа для вайшьев. Физический труд и служение другим - предназначение шудр.

 Для тех же брахманов ростовщичество противоестественно и является причиной их деградации.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Она никак не обьяснет что стоит за этим термином. Какой процент.


и что, Прабхупада не раскрыл эту тему))))
еше бы процент написал, диссертацию. Прабхупада ведь не пишет, как коровники строить или крепости. Хотя вы наверняка знаете, что в шлоках содержится вся информация, надо только иметь ключ.



> Тоесть разделяете ростовщичество на плохое и хорошее. Ш.Б. этого например не делает.


это уже другой вопрос. Не уходите от темы.



> Так что особенной четкости я лично там не заметил


вот и хорошо. Подписывайте свои комментарии, что это лично ваше мнение, не подтверждемое шастрами. Если шастры запрещают ростовщичество, то стих, как говориться в студию. Если есть чем опровергнуть стих из ШБ то тоже покажите. Если нет ничего, то так и скажите у меня нет доказательств, это мою *сугубо личное мнение*))

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Нам достаточно Бхагавад Гиты и книг Ш.П.. 
> Кришна ничего не забыл и Прабхупада в своих комментариях тоже.
> 
> कृषिगौरक्ष्यवाणिज्यं वैश्यकर्म स्वभावजम् ।
> परिचर्यात्मकं कर्म शूद्रस्यापि स्वभावजम् ॥४४॥
> Земледелие, защита коров и торговля - естественная работа для вайшьев.


давайте рассмотрим оригинальный литературный перевод Прабхупады. 
Farming, cow protection and *business* are the natural work for the vaiśyas, and for the śūdras there is labor and service to others.

business это бизнес, он включает в себя в том, числе "ростовщичество" и торговлю. В переводчиках वाणिज्यं это в том числе переводится как коммерция. Прабхупада वाणिज्यं в пословном переводе перевел как trade, но если открыть например wikipediyu английскую, то определение Trade звучит так
Trade is the transfer of ownership of *goods and services* from one person or entity to another by getting something in exchange from the buyer.

goods and services - *товары и услуги*

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Огромное наличие скотобоен говорит о том, что разводить и защищать коров грех?


Если человек не берет ответственности за корову до ее естественного ухода (смерти) и, не справившись (по разным причинам) с ее содержанием, продает (отдает) ее нечистоплотным людям, то он разделяет грех ее убийства.

ЗЫ В этой теме не разбирается защита коров.

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Нам достаточно Бхагавад Гиты и книг Ш.П.. Кришна ничего не забыл и Прабхупада в своих комментариях тоже.


Насколько я понимаю, мы пока не можем провести черно-белый водораздел - здесь это грех, а здесь нет. В рамках существующей экономической модели могут быть реализованы разные сценарии. Зависит от системы координат, принятой в конкретной стране - например, шариат. 

Кстати, не думаю, что ортодоксальная ведическая система социального устройства и социальных отношений будет принята современными вайшнавами. Она ведь не менее жесткая, чем тот же шариат.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Насколько я понимаю, мы пока не можем провести черно-белый водораздел - здесь это грех, а здесь нет


уже провели, читайте внимательней. Если есть вопросы *по теме* задавайте. Если есть конкретные возражения то пишите, но желательно тоже по теме, что бы мы могли их обсудить решая данный вопрос. Законы калиюжной экономики не рассматриваем. Рассматриваем закон кармы и шастры.

----------


## Дамир

Глаза и горы
Однажды глаза сказали:
— Какие прекрасные горы виднеются там впереди. Они высокие и голубые, как колонны во дворце шаха.
Тут уши напрягли свой слух:
— О каких горах вы говорите? Мы ничего не слышим.
— Да горой тут и не пахнет! — возмущенно заметил нос, присоединившись к разговору.
— Мы пытаемся дотронуться до горы, но ничего похожего не можем нащупать, — добавили руки.
Тут глаза перевели свой взгляд на что-то другое. А все остальные начали говорить, что глаза сошли с ума, раз им такое мерещится. Неладно это, дескать, неладно.

----------


## николааевич

> В книгах Прабхупады...  Нет на термин ростовщичества цитат нет и не приводилось.


Ложь! Приводилась цитата из Шримад Бхагаватам.



> Ш.П. нигде не говорил что для него приемлемо ростовщичество.  Если есть цитата то покажите нам ее и мы с вами согласимся.


Вам уже здесь 10 раз она приводилась, но Вы делаете вид, что не замечаете. Хватит троллить!



> Главное чтобы...


Что-то Вы раскомандовались уж слишком. Шрила Прабхупада для Вас не авторитет, так хочется свое ложное "я" навязать другим?

----------


## Дамир

> Ложь! Приводилась цитата из Шримад Бхагаватам.
> Вам уже здесь 10 раз она приводилась, но Вы делаете вид, что не замечаете. Хватит троллить!
> 
> Что-то Вы раскомандовались уж слишком. Шрила Прабхупада для Вас не авторитет, так хочется свое ложное "я" навязать другим?


Пора неотложку вызывать, потом уже не спасти !

----------


## николааевич

> Пора неотложку вызывать, потом уже не спасти !


Если тем, кто верит в слова Шрилы Прабхупады, а не истеричным КОБовцам ты хочешь неотложку вызывать, то ты не там общаешься. Тебе на сайт уфологов. Будь честен перед собой, стань целостным.

----------


## Макс_И

> Сообщение от chaitanya  
> Главное чтобы...
> *николааевич*  : Что-то Вы раскомандовались уж слишком


 в смысле раскомандовался ?




> *chaitanya* : Главное чтобы такая "кредитная деятельность" не причиняла беспокойства другим)





> *николааевич* : Что-то Вы раскомандовались уж слишком. Шрила Прабхупада для Вас не авторитет, так хочется свое ложное "я" навязать другим?


Человека, который поддерживает существование своего тела *ценой* жизни или *благополучия других*, неизбежно ждет *наказание* в аду Махараурава. Там на него набрасываются свирепые кравьяды (разновидность руру). Они рвут грешника на куски и пожирают его плоть.

и те, что промышляют на большой дороге, и те, что грабят сидя в министерском кресле, — понесут суровое наказание: они попадут в ад Сарамеядана, где их будут разрывать на части свирепые псы.

Мантра 1. Все живое и неживое, одушевленное и неодушевленное, находящееся в этой вселенной, принадлежит и контролируется Господом. Поэтому человек должен иметь только жизненно необходимое, *являющееся его квотой*, и он не должен брать себе других вещей, хорошо зная, кому они принадлежат.
Мантра 2. Если человек постоянно работает в этом направлении, он может жить в течение сотен лет, так как такая работа не привяжет его к кармическим законам, не будет иметь кармических последствий. Для человека нет другого пути.

----------


## Макс_И

> Сообщение от chaitanya  
> В книгах Прабхупады... Нет на термин ростовщичества цитат нет и не приводилось.
> *николааевич* Ложь! Приводилась цитата из Шримад Бхагаватам.


 Я вообще про другое писал. Я отвечал на вопрос есть ли цитаты на запрет ростовщичества - их же нет ? ). Ну немного описался просто по старой памяти так как вначале такой термин найти не мог). Потом он только нашелся  в 10 песне Ш.Б...=).




> Сообщение от chaitanya  
>  Ш.П. нигде не говорил что для него приемлемо ростовщичество. Если есть цитата то покажите нам ее и мы с вами согласимся.
> *николааевич* Вам уже здесь 10 раз она приводилась, но Вы делаете вид, что не замечаете. Хватит троллить!


 Вообще то в одном своем сообщении я даже выборку многих своих постов делал специально для вас в которых я писал в каких номерах сообщений признаю money lending в Ш.Б.
Посмотрите по страницам - найдете). Так что я не делал никаких видов. Вы как то читаете просто сообщения наверное как вам удобнее либо просто дешевой и ненужной провакацией занимаетесь непонятно зачем).

  Нужна именно цитата из комментария Шрилы Прабхупады - если вы говорите :



> *николааевич* Это приемлемо для Шрилы Прабхупады. Или Вы превосходите его по нравственности?


 Шримад Бхагаватам и Шрила Прабхпада это не одно и тоже. Надо просто было написать ссылаясь на стих 10 песни что приемлемо для Бхагаватам). 

Дело еще в том что - в шастрах есть разные наставления для разных людей так и для тех кто хочет есть мясо несмотря ни на что, но это не значит что все это приемлемо для Прабхупады и что он этого хотел.

Вот например :

варамукхйах - известные проститутки; ча - и; шаташах - сотни; йанаих - в повозках; тат-даршана - для встречи с Ним (Господом Шри Кришной); утсуках - страстно желавшие; ласат - висящими; кундала - серьгами; нирбхата - ослепительными; капола - лоб; вадана - лицо; шрийах - красота.
Одновременно сотни знаменитых куртизанок тоже направились туда в своих экипажах. Они горели желанием увидеть Господа, и их прекрасные лица украшали блестящие серьги, подчеркивавшие красоту их чела.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Можно терпимо относиться даже к проституткам, если они преданные Господа. Даже в наши дни в больших городах Индии многие проститутки - искренние преданные Господа. По воле случая человек бывает вынужден заниматься делом, не пользующимся уважением обществе, но это не может быть препятствием на пути преданного служения Господу. Ничто не способно остановить преданное служение Господу. Из этого стиха следует, что даже в те дни, около пяти тысяч лет назад, в таком городе, как Дварака, где жил Господь Кришна, имелись проститутки. Это означает, что *проститутки - необходимы в обществе для поддержания в нем должного порядка*. Правительство открывает *винные магазины*, *но это не означает, что оно поощряет пьянство.* Дело в том, что существует категория людей, которые будут пьянствовать несмотря ни на что, и опыт показывает, что в больших городах сухой закон только поощряет контрабандную торговлю спиртными напитками. Подобные уступки нужны и для тех, кто неудовлетворен в семье, так как, если нет проституток, такие низкие люди будут втягивать в проституцию других. Лучше, чтобы проститутки были доступным товаром - так будет поддерживаться чистота общества, и лучше содержать сословие проституток, чем поощрять проституцию в самом обществе. По-настоящему исправить людей можно только тогда, когда они получат знание и станут преданными Господа. И это устранит *все факторы, ухудшающие жизнь*.
----------------------------------------------------------
 не смотря на это проституция греховная деятельность :

Мужчина и женщина, вступающие в греховную половую связь, после смерти оказываются в аду Таптасурми, где их ждет суровая кара. Помощники Ямараджи жестоко избивают их кнутами, после чего мужчину заставляют обнимать раскаленную докрасна железную статую женщины, а женщину — такую же статую мужчины. Это наказание настигнет всякого, кто виновен в грехе прелюбодеяния.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Согласно общепринятым нормам, мужчина не должен вступать в половые отношения ни с какой другой женщиной, кроме своей законной жены. По традициям ведического общества к чужой жене следует относиться как к своей матери, а половые отношения с матерью, сестрой или дочерью строго запрещены. Вступать в интимную связь с чужой женой — все равно что сожительствовать с собственной матерью. Это очень тяжкий грех. То же самое касается и женщин: половые отношения с мужчиной вне брака равносильны сожительству с собственным отцом или сыном. Иначе говоря, внебрачные связи запрещены для всех без исключения, и, если человек, будь то мужчина или женщина, нарушит этот запрет, он понесет наказание, описанное в этом стихе.

-------------------------------------------------------
как и убийство :

Великий мудрец Нарада сказал: О царь, повелевающий своим народом, узри же на небесах тех животных, которых ты безжалостно убил во время жертвоприношений.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Поскольку *жертвоприношения животных рекомендованы в Ведах*, они являются частью почти всех религиозных ритуалов. Однако это *не значит*, что человек должен довольствоваться закланием животных *в соответствии с указаниями священных писаний*. Он должен подняться над уровнем обрядов и ритуалов и постараться постичь истину, понять смысл человеческой жизни. Нарада Муни хотел объяснить царю, в чем заключается истинный смысл жизни, и вселить в его сердце дух отречения. Знание и отречение от мира (гьяна-вайрагья) являются высшей целью человеческой жизни. Не обладая знанием, невозможно избавиться от стремления к материальным наслаждениям, а не избавившись от привязанности к материальным наслаждениям, невозможно продвигаться по духовному пути. Карми в большинстве своем живут ради чувственных удовольствий и для достижения этой цели готовы пойти на любой грех. Одним *из* таких *грехов* является *принесение в жертву животных*. Поэтому Нарада Муни воспользовался своими мистическими способностями и показал царю Прачинабархишату животных, которых тот умертвил во время жертвоприношений.

----------


## николааевич

> ...


Вы не являетесь последователем Шрилы Прабхупады, так как не принимаете его прямых указаний.

----------


## Макс_И

> Я правильно понимаю, что ссылок на шастры те, кто говорит о запрете процента, не привели?


приводили. Не супер авторитетные) но все же - Библию и Коран приводили еще)).  

152. *Добавочный [процен*т] к установленному обычаем (anusara),* противоречащий* [*закону*], не действителен; это объявили *ростовщичеством*; [заимодавец] имеет право на пять со ста *.

+ Брахману эта деятельность - дорога в деградацию). Еще была цитата Ш.П. против бумажных денег) что он также назвал обманом и воровством причиной обнищания других. Были цитаты против махинаций... Ростовщичество - лихоимство   - греховная страсть, заключающаяся в приобретении выгоды за счет затруднительного положения ближнего.




> Правильно понимаете. Шастры не запрещают давать имущество под проценты, и даже есть посвященные этому главы, как это правильно делать


 какое то противоречивое утверждение. То есть не запрещают но признают что есть неправильная дача под процент соответственно запретная.... то есть все таки что то запрещают получается) 




> Шримад Бхагаватам тоже говорит о том, что давать имущество под проценты это естественная деятельность вайш


у слова два значения.  
 В наше время ростовщичество используют чтобы набить себе карманы и прокутить в кабаке при этом ничего не производя + еще пару законопроектов, махинаций, владение печатным станком - идеальное орудие для держания массы в нищете и рабской зависимости.




> Вы не являетесь последователем Шрилы Прабхупады, так как не принимаете его прямых указаний.


Вот это прямые указания как по мне.Что то я не нашел прямых наставлений на ростовщичество для вайшь, всего лишь одно слово в Бхагаватам которое в этой теме взялись понимать кому как нравится даже с большими процентами мол неважно какие) :
Именно таким делом занимаются вайшьи - сословие, которое в "Бхагавад-гите" описано как сословие прирожденных *земледельцев*, торговцев и *защитников* коров.
Вайшьи отвечают за *производство продуктов питания* и *торговлю*, поэтому они также необходимы для правильного функционирования общества. В отсутствие сильной прослойки вайшьев, царь не сможет делать пожертвования брахманам, *кормить голодных* и, как предписывается ведической культурой, совершать многие другие религиозные церемонии....

 Вайшьям надлежит *возделывать землю, выращивать злаки и защищать коров*, а шудры, не способные проявлять качества брахманов, кшатриев или вайшьев, должны служить трем высшим сословиям и довольствоваться этим. 

"По традициям ведического общества у брахманов не должно быть богатства. Богатством могут владеть кшатрии, но они должны тратить его только на жертвоприношения и другие праведные цели, указанные в Ведах. Вайшьям тоже позволяется иметь деньги: они честно зарабатывают их,* занимаясь сельским хозяйством, торговлей и заботясь о коровах*."

*Вайшьи довольствовались продуктами, которые они получали, возделывая землю и доя коров*, а если появлялся *излишек* этих продуктов, то вайшьи *имели право торговать* ими. Шудры тоже были счастливы, потому что три высших сословия обеспечивали их всем необходимым. Но в нынешней демонической цивилизации нет ни брахманов, ни кшатриев - есть лишь так называемые рабочие и процветающие коммерсанты, жизнь которых бесцельна.

----------


## Макс_И

> Вы не являетесь последователем Шрилы Прабхупады, так как не принимаете его прямых указаний.


 Ну и какой там процент должен быть ? раз вы такой прямой последователь Ш.П. - 40 процентов или 50 ? может 70 ?? с учетом бумажных денег или без ??
с учетом качеств человека или без ?
Я знаю одно очень прямое указание - Оставь все и просто предайся Мне...

----------


## Дмитрий_И

chaitanya вы опять уходите куда-то в сторону. 

Опять приводите тонны комментариев не понятно зачем. Деньги это зло, тогда зачем вы используете это зло? Платите за интернет например, за электричество, за жилье, за воду, за еду.

Пока еще даже близко не подтвердили свое *сугубо личное мнение*.

Ведическая культура разрешает "ростовщичество". Хотите более детально с ознакомиться что, как и почему читайте шастры. Это уже другая тема. 

*Этому подтверждение*: *Шримад Бхагаватам*, *Ману самхита*, *Вишну смрити*, *Парашвара смрити*, *Гаутама Дхарма Сутра*, *Яджнавалкья смрити*. 

С Библией и Кораном, это не сюда, это не ведическая литература. Еще тут КОБ приводили)))

Есть, что конкретно по делу то пишите, рассмотрим. Если нет, то хотя бы подписывайте свои сообщения, что это ваше *личное мнение*, основанное на вашем личном понимании нравственности.

----------


## николааевич

> Ну и какой там процент должен быть ? раз вы такой прямой последователь Ш.П. - 40 процентов или 50 ? может 70 ?? с учетом бумажных денег или без ?? с учетом качеств человека или без ?


Это логика демагогии. Шрила Прабхупада ясно и четко сказал, что ростовщичество/банки это нормально с духовной точки зрения. Это первое, что мы должны понять. Пока человек четко не высказал свое согласие со Шрилой Прабхупадой в этом вопросе, рассуждать о других проблемах - просто спекуляции обусловленного ума. У меня нет времени и сил развлекать Вас.




> Я знаю одно очень прямое указание - Оставь все и просто предайся Мне...


Вы следуете одному указанию, отвергая остальные - значит Вы не последователь Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Уже провели, читайте внимательней. 
> Если есть вопросы *по теме* задавайте. 
> Если есть конкретные возражения то пишите, но желательно тоже по теме, что бы мы могли их обсудить решая данный вопрос. 
> Законы калиюжной экономики не рассматриваем. 
> Рассматриваем закон кармы и шастры.


Вы так троллите или все, что вы написАли - это серьезно? Кто такие МЫ, которые "проводят", "рассматривают", "не рассматривают" и дают возможность "задавать вопросы по теме"? Вы наверно не обидитесь, если я как-нибудь без вас разберусь, что спрашивать и с кем обсуждать?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

не не не обижусь. Только с шариатом на другой форум перенаправьте свое эго.

----------


## Sukhananda das

> не не не обижусь.


Ну вот и хорошо.




> Только с шариатом на другой форум перенаправьте свое эго.


См. пост № 484

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Насколько я понимаю, мы пока не можем провести черно-белый водораздел - здесь это грех, а здесь нет.


Если рассматривать Шримад Бхагаватам, то в ней говориться, что ни грех и является естественной обязанностью вайш. Что собственной и является темой данной дискуссии.

----------


## николааевич

> Если рассматривать Шримад Бхагаватам, то в ней говориться, что ни грех и является естественной обязанностью вайш. Что собственной и является темой данной дискуссии.


Для некоторых преданных слова Шрилы Прабхупады неактуальны. КОБ и Библия важней. С этим ничего не поделаешь.

----------


## Сева

> Предположим,банк выпустил 100р.и дал ссуду под 1%.Взявшему кредит никогда не расплатиться,т.к.он должен выплатить минимум 101р.,а существует в природе только 100р.,1р.взять неоткуда.Заёмщик становится вечным должником.На этом принципе построена мировая фин.система.
> Очевидно,что Веды не могли рекомендовать такое,это иудейская идея.Все им должны,не осознавая этого.
> Может,ошибка в переводе с американского ,там тоже написано"давать деньги в рост"?


Когда государственный банк выпускает 100 рублей из них 30 рублей идут на зарплаты и пенсии госслужащим по этому должнику есть откуда деньги взять.

----------


## Сева

> Дающий деньги, не прикладывая усилий, просто назначает процент и для вас это приемлемо !?


Дающий деньги прикладывал много усилий в прошлых жизнях, по этому в этой жизни ему по карме положено иметь капитал и быть свободным от нужды.
Также ему по карме положена возможность свой капитал без усилий увеличивать давая в долг под процент. А если Вам это не нравится то никто Вас не заставляет брать в долг.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Исчо один аналитег нарисовался.По-другому не скажешь.В результате длительного кипячения темы мы пришли к сухому остатку.Прогрессивную общественность волнует,почему редактор представил англ.слово "банкинк" как "давать деньги в рост"?
Пока никто не ответил.Я предлагал спросить БВГ,сам я не имею выхода на Махараджа,никто не спросил.
Ещё надо выяснить у ББТ личность этого редактора,его ФИО,посмотреть ему в глаза и спросить,почему он так перевёл.ББТ,конечно,скажет,что данные утрачены,но это будет враньё,такие вещи всегда фиксируются.Целесообразно даже провести следственные действия с привлечением незаинтересованной стороны,например,нанять следователя-атеиста.Вопрос того стоит.Истина дороже всего.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

вот здесь Прабхупада непосредственно без посредников, без чьих либо воспоминаний сам говорит про то, что купец может иметь со сделки 25 процентов прибыли

Then daṇḍyāḥ kiṁ kāriṇaḥ sarve. Kāriṇaḥ means fruitive actors, those who are working for getting some profit. So sometimes with getting profit we make some undesirable activities which is called black market. So that is punishable. There are system... Of course, I cannot quote from where, but it is the system that a merchant, highest profit he can take for exchanging—not more than twenty-five percent. That is the highest. If one merchant takes more than twenty-five percent profit, then he is punishable. 


вот перевод от google
Тогда Ким daṇḍyāḥ kāriṇaḥ сарве. Kāriṇaḥ означает кармическую актеров, тех, кто работает для того, чтобы какую-то прибыль. Так что иногда с получением прибыли мы сделаем несколько нежелательных действий, которая называется черном рынке. Так что это наказуемо. Есть системы ... Конечно, я не могу процитировать, где, но это система, которая купец, наибольшую прибыль он может взять для обмена-не более чем на двадцать пять процентов. Это самый высокий. Если один купец занимает больше, чем двадцать пять процентов прибыли, то он является наказуемым деянием.


вот перевод от переводчиков
Те, кто трудятся для того, чтобы иметь выгоду. И так, иногда для того, чтобы иметь выгоду, они занимаются какой-то нежелательной деятельностью такой, как деятельность на черном рынке. За это тоже будут наказывать. Существует система. Конечно я не могу здесь цитировать, но говориться, что торговцы могут иметь выгоду за счет бартера, и могут иметь двадцать пять процентов с этих сделок. Но если торговец накручивает цену больше и получает больше двадцати пяти процентов, тогда его наказывают.

----------


## Яна С.

Не совсем понмаю, если положить деньги на вклад под процент, это греховная деятельность?
Вкладывать, инвестировать в надвижимость, и получать прибыль,  тоже неприемлемо?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Не совсем понмаю, если положить деньги на вклад под процент, это греховная деятельность?
> Вкладывать, инвестировать в надвижимость, и получать прибыль,  тоже неприемлемо?


Нет, не греховная.
Вкладывать, инвестировать в надвижимость и получать прибыль приемлемо, т.к. здесь есть конечный продукт (недвижимость).

----------


## Яна С.

Уточню, возможно я не совсем ясно вопрос задала. 
Если покупать недвижимость и сдавать, с целью прибыли?
Те деньги, которые я вкладываю для получения %, преумножения денег, банки используют эти средства чтобы выдавать кредиты людям, ложиться ли на меня последствия деятельности банка, который использует мои деньги?
Я ведь для преумножения вкладываю, это хорошо?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Уточню, возможно я не совсем ясно вопрос задала. 
> Если покупать недвижимость и сдавать, с целью прибыли?


Это нормально, но невыгодно. Прибыль от аренды не покроет расходов на покупку недвижимости. Здесь нет нарушения рег.принципа.




> Те деньги, которые я вкладываю для получения %, преумножения денег, банки используют эти средства чтобы выдавать кредиты людям, ложиться ли на меня последствия деятельности банка, который использует мои деньги?
> Я ведь для преумножения вкладываю, это хорошо?


Если положить деньги в банк, особого дохода не будет. Может лишь немного компенсирует инфляцию. Это не является греховной деятельностью, т.к. не содержит элементы махинаций, спекуляций или азарта.

----------

